# Nintendo announces the 2DS



## Jax (Aug 28, 2013)

​
Nintendo announced the 2DS today, a new entry-level handheld system. The 2DS will be available for $129.99 on October 12th (the same day as Pokemon X and Y) and features a slate-like design rather than the clamshell seen on DS and 3DS models. No 3d functionality but otherwise fully compatible with all 3ds and DS games.



> The 2DS is fully compatible with all 3DS and DS games but does not include the ability to display games in 3D. It still features all the functionality of 3DS (WiFi, local multiplayer, etc.) and can be put to sleep using a slider that replicates closing the clamshell on a standard 3DS. WiFi can still be turned off, though it’s done via controls in the software rather than with a physical switch.


 
Source


----------



## chavosaur (Aug 28, 2013)

That is the ugliest, most what the fuck thing I have ever seen. 
Nintendo
What
Are
You
Doing.


----------



## tommyt (Aug 28, 2013)

Edit: Also a WiiU price drop to $299 From 20th September in US.


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Aug 28, 2013)

...is...is this a joke? 



OH GOD. WHAT ARE YOU DOING NINTENDO. YOU EVEN REMOVED THE GIMMICK THAT SUPPOSEDLY MADE YOUR HANDHELD NEW AND EXCITING. STOP IT. STOP IT NINTENDO


----------



## Satangel (Aug 28, 2013)

HAHAHAHAHA EPIC
APRIL FIRST BIT LATE

God I'm laughing so hard, the reactions that are incoming!


----------



## Fishaman P (Aug 28, 2013)

I'm sorry Nintendo.  I wanted a 2DS, but the lack of a clamshell design is a dealbreaker.


----------



## Judas18 (Aug 28, 2013)

How incredibly ugly and pointless.


----------



## Ryukouki (Aug 28, 2013)

When I read this at first, I thought this was a serious joke. Now I see I am mistaken. :/ Looks ugly as fuck.


----------



## nukeboy95 (Aug 28, 2013)

Is this a joke?


----------



## Deleted member 473940 (Aug 28, 2013)

I thought it was a spam post.

Now, I am like


----------



## soulrazor (Aug 28, 2013)

Ryukouki said:


> When I read this at first, I thought this was a serious joke. Now I see I am mistaken. :/ Looks ugly as fuck.


My thoughts exactly. take my like


----------



## Harsky (Aug 28, 2013)

HAHAHA, BEST APRIL FOOL'S JOKE...

Oh God... it's real...


----------



## Gahars (Aug 28, 2013)

mfw

Nintendo pls


----------



## Pong20302000 (Aug 28, 2013)

Europe Version Thread

http://gbatemp.net/threads/nintendo-2ds-october-12th.353755/


----------



## Randall402 (Aug 28, 2013)

I'd rather just pay the extra $70 for a XL


----------



## omega59 (Aug 28, 2013)

Nintendo are running out of ideas to cash in..... all they are doing are REMAKE crap and you people are dumb to buy it.


----------



## Kouen Hasuki (Aug 28, 2013)

DAFAQ IS THAT THING?!

QUICK KILL IT WITH FIRE BEFORE IT HITS RETAIL!


----------



## renes2 (Aug 28, 2013)

Looks line a 3DS Prototype


----------



## Bonny (Aug 28, 2013)

Yep, I know people who always turn off the 3D-Effect. Seems Nintendo is now trying to provide a cheaper system for exactly such people.

Ugly? Well... could sure look nicer. But I don't think it's soooo bad. I'm one of those people who mostly using their handhelds at home, so it's not so bad for me that the whole thing is a little bigger.


----------



## chavosaur (Aug 28, 2013)

Yknow what's funny about this? They had a hard enough time convincing people the 3DS was a new console. Why make this even HARDER on themselves? 
Nintendo: "Ok ok ok, so the 3DS plays DS games and 3DS games. The DS can only play DS games and not 3DS games. But we also have a 2DS that plays 3DS games and DS games, but there are no 2DS games. Yes I know the 2DS is less then 3DS but it still plays 3DS and DS games. The DS is just less then 2DS and 3DS so it only plays DS games. Do you understand now?"
Customer: ._.


----------



## Garro (Aug 28, 2013)

I actually like the idea, its an ugly, but cheaper alternative for 3DS games


----------



## omega59 (Aug 28, 2013)

NEXT no more 3D Games!


----------



## Veho (Aug 28, 2013)

The brick is back. 



> According to Fils-Aime, the idea for the 2DS came from wanting to appeal to younger consumers, as the standard 3DS is aimed at players age seven and up.


So this one is aimed at users ages 3-7? It does kind of look like those kids' tablet thingies, you know those bulky ones? 
I wonder what the battery life will be like.


----------



## porkiewpyne (Aug 28, 2013)

I thought some idiot made a typo or something but guess I'm wrong ;O;


----------



## cearp (Aug 28, 2013)

the kicker would be if the 2ds is region free!


----------



## tommyt (Aug 28, 2013)

It's one ugly machine.

check out the amount of dislike the video already has.


----------



## Dann Woolf (Aug 28, 2013)

What.

Mod edit. Normally we do not allow one word posts but we will let it slide on this occasion.


----------



## ComeTurismO (Aug 28, 2013)

wat
--
So this is just a 3DS in 2D mode.. 
Losing my respect for Nintendo.


----------



## p1ngpong (Aug 28, 2013)

Can't wait to strap on a cpp onto that beast, God it will look glorious.


----------



## TheBlueSky (Aug 28, 2013)

When video games market crashed in early 1980s, Nintendo gave birth to a Video tape player the NES.

Now that smartphones and tablets are taking away a big share of sales, Nintendo created a tablet Nintendo 2DS.


----------



## Deleted member 473940 (Aug 28, 2013)

I was going to buy my little brothers two 3DS'
I guess I will buy 2-2DS now


----------



## Bonny (Aug 28, 2013)

Now I like this thing! 

Will be worth hundreds of dollars in 5 - 10 years


----------



## rizzod (Aug 28, 2013)

Cos Nintendo can totally afford to do this right now.


----------



## loco365 (Aug 28, 2013)

This looks pretty good to me.


----------



## T Link7 (Aug 28, 2013)

Looks like the 3DS and the Wii U gamepad had a child....


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Aug 28, 2013)

T Link7 said:


> Looks like the 3DS and the Wii U gamepad had a child....


 
Oh god this. This so hard.



EDIT: I really hope after all the negative feedback they get in a week or so they'll be like "HAHA GUYS APRIL..ERR..AUGUST FOOLS! WE GOT YOU GUYS GOOD! AHAHAH!"


----------



## Chary (Aug 28, 2013)

EXCUSE ME?! THIS IS NOT A JOKE?

Nintendo, buddy, wat r u doin?


----------



## ComeTurismO (Aug 28, 2013)

I had a feeling Nintendo would do this after making the Wii Mini. 
A few months later it would be Wii Mini U or Wii U Mini.


----------



## Uthuriel (Aug 28, 2013)

they best be trollin' O_O


----------



## GameWinner (Aug 28, 2013)

This looks incredibly stupid and pointless.


----------



## Deleted member 473940 (Aug 28, 2013)

Team Fail said:


> This looks pretty good to me.


 
LOL exactly my thoughts 
I was thinking, those people in the ads must be thinking shit


----------



## rehevkor (Aug 28, 2013)

MY EYES. That thing is horrific. Could have at least got the extra thumbstick and triggers in there..


----------



## Kouen Hasuki (Aug 28, 2013)

It looks like a door wedge lol

though like I mentioned in the EU version of this post... I can see myself getting one of these abominations as I couldn't bring myself to buy a 3DS as the 3D made my eyes hurt too much, some argued just turn the 3D effect off but then I would be paying for a feature I couldn't use this unit would solve that issue for me


----------



## SignZ (Aug 28, 2013)

yuyuyup said:


> MARIO ON SONY


Hah, I read that as "MARIO ON SONIC".


----------



## ComeTurismO (Aug 28, 2013)

Anyway, it's best if they make the L+R buttons more secure, and a second circle pad, maybe?


----------



## Ethevion (Aug 28, 2013)

It looks ugly, but I think it'll succeed at that price.


----------



## tickle.my.pickle (Aug 28, 2013)

dafuq is this...
shoulder button looks good tho..

probably changed some internal parts to counter GW3D...


----------



## Deleted member 473940 (Aug 28, 2013)

I am gonna be honest.
I barely ever use the 3D function.
But selling a 3DS without 3D? They must be saving quite a bit of money.
2DS! The device that prints money


----------



## Hanafuda (Aug 28, 2013)

Ethevion said:


> It looks ugly, but I think it'll succeed at that price.


 


Agree. It's for people who are averse to the 3D, and for small kids (not as easy to break, and cheaper). It will sell just as well as Nintendo expects it will, and they will profit. That's all that really matters.


----------



## omgpwn666 (Aug 28, 2013)

It's shaped like a cheese wedge, but I think it could be a good idea. Slightly cheaper than the original 3DS, this could be what helps Pokemon fans (2DS/Pokemon X/Y release on 10/12) transition from DS to 3DS... err, 2DS. Looks are a small price to pay for a lower price, in my opinion. I laughed at the Wii Mini, I don't want to make the same mistake twice.


----------



## GameWinner (Aug 28, 2013)

Nintendo, when I said I wanted a 3DS without the 3D gimmick I didn't mean this!
Not like this..


----------



## Gabbynaruto (Aug 28, 2013)

That thing... it's ugly... I wouldn't want to be seen playing on something like that. So, still 3DS (XL) for me...


----------



## EyeZ (Aug 28, 2013)

OMG! wtf were they thinking of?

On a more serious note: i guess for those that have taken a dislike to the 3DS effect, nah fuck it, it's shite.


----------



## Ryukouki (Aug 28, 2013)

It looks like a doorstopper.


----------



## Terenigma (Aug 28, 2013)

I hate to repeat a joke that's prolly been said already but..... Did I fall asleep and wake up on the 1st of April? What the fuck is that?! That is the ugliest console iv ever seen and it doesn't fold into a nice clam shape? That's one thing I always loved about the nintendo console because it protected the buttons/screen in my bag. Also what the hell is up with the button placement? ew... omg... this has to be a joke. please someone tell me this a joke...


----------



## ComeTurismO (Aug 28, 2013)

Gahars
Foxi4 you have to give an opinion.
Gahars, you have to make a joke here, now.
Never mind, I guess.


----------



## 2ndApex (Aug 28, 2013)

Price isn't bad, and it's probably for all those parents still paranoid about letting their kids use the 3D effect.

The D-Pad looks kind of nice too, but there's no way in hell I'm trading my 3DS for that.


----------



## Deleted User (Aug 28, 2013)

OK, IS THIS A JOKE OR NOT.


----------



## porkiewpyne (Aug 28, 2013)

I wished for a 2nd analog stick but you told me it'd make the 3DS too big. And now you give me this. Really? :\


----------



## GameWinner (Aug 28, 2013)

Xinos said:


> OK, IS THIS A JOKE OR NOT.


 
The video is on Nintendo's official channel so yeah it's not a joke.


----------



## Deleted User (Aug 28, 2013)

GameWinner said:


> The video is on Nintendo's official channel so yeah it's not a joke.


 
It could still be a joke.


----------



## Kouen Hasuki (Aug 28, 2013)

SignZ said:


> Hah, I read that as "MARIO ON SONIC".


 

Rule 34?


----------



## Coto (Aug 28, 2013)

I have no words.

what's next? uses AA batteries, lasts half an hour, no wifi, no gamecard slot, no buttons, no 3D, smaller screens, bigger screens (owned users who bought smaller screen devices) , does not print money (on process)


----------



## Clanver (Aug 28, 2013)

seriously, how can this . .thing . .get into production?
Did they kinda hypnotize themselves and really think this design will work/looks neat?

If they can't even stop this from being made, I'm worried what we'll see in the future from nintendo . .


----------



## SwitchNOW (Aug 28, 2013)

WTF? :|


----------



## Chary (Aug 28, 2013)

You think it's terrible looking, but in actuality, it's a money ploy. Nintendo will drag in masses of little children. With tablets all the rage now, this 2DS is perfect to market to the younger crowds.


----------



## Arras (Aug 28, 2013)

I mostly wonder how sturdy this thing is, actually. If it's aimed at younger kids and doesn't have the vulnerable hinge, it might last quite some time.


----------



## Zaide (Aug 28, 2013)

I like the idea of axing 3D to bring a lower priced console... but why on earth would they get rid of the clamshell?? Now it's just a huge, ugly tablet without even having the benefit of all the features a tablet has.


----------



## MegaAce™ (Aug 28, 2013)

_Contra_ said:


> WTF? :|





That kid's isn't even able to drift in Mario Kart... He probably hasn't even SEEN the shoulder buttons. The buttons are arranged pretty bad too, can't imagine playing Kid Icarus: Uprising on that abomination.


----------



## Silverthorn (Aug 28, 2013)

OMG! I wonder how horrible it's gonna look like if they make a 2DS XL.


----------



## Issac (Aug 28, 2013)

I actually think it looks more comfortable to hold than the 3DS... I wouldn't mind that design if it had 3D and XL-sized screens. But I can't imagine slapping a CPP onto this one haha 
(Side note: CPP on the original 3DS makes it sooo much more comfortable to hold)




MegaAce™ said:


> That kid's isn't even able to drift in Mario Kart...


He isn't?


----------



## ComeTurismO (Aug 28, 2013)

inb4nintendo1ds


----------



## Flame (Aug 28, 2013)

god jokes guys, good joke....









wut.... *faints*


----------



## MegaAce™ (Aug 28, 2013)

Issac said:


> He isn't?


 

Edited my post.


----------



## Blebleman (Aug 28, 2013)

I want to bend it....SO MUCH


----------



## Terenigma (Aug 28, 2013)

Nintendo were clearly jealous of all the hate that microsoft were getting and wanted some of the action.


----------



## Gahars (Aug 28, 2013)

I can't wait for the inevitable console revision. Maybe they'll remove the tablet and call it the "Wii No U."


----------



## ßleck (Aug 28, 2013)

< 

WHO THE HELL WON'T PAY A LITTLE EXTRA FOR A REGULAR 3DS!?!


----------



## saulopp (Aug 28, 2013)

+1 who thought this was a joke


----------



## Flame (Aug 28, 2013)

Blebleman said:


> I want to bend it....SO MUCH


 
you want to bend something... or bend over.... I can do both, with blackjack and hookers...


----------



## Xellos2099 (Aug 28, 2013)

well on one hand, this will complete block gateway use I think


----------



## nukeboy95 (Aug 28, 2013)

is this coming out in japan?


----------



## Osha (Aug 28, 2013)

I'll be the odd ball of the bunch and say that I actually like the design. And the reason why they didn't make it a clamshell is because it's cheaper this way.


----------



## weavile001 (Aug 28, 2013)

hmm.... I wonder if it will cost 2/3 of the 3DS' price here.....


----------



## MegaAce™ (Aug 28, 2013)

nukeboy95 said:


> is this coming out in japan?


 

No sign of it yet. Maybe Nintendo wants to spare the Japanese?


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Aug 28, 2013)

I'm done.

Humor has found its climax.

I'm done.


----------



## Arras (Aug 28, 2013)

Osha said:


> I'll be the odd ball of the bunch and say that I actually like the design. And the reason why they didn't make it a clamshell is because it's cheaper this way.


And I'm guessing it won't break as easily if it's dropped.


----------



## tickle.my.pickle (Aug 28, 2013)

MegaAce™ said:


> No sign of it yet. Maybe Nintendo wants to spare the Japanese?


 
if that's the case.. then this trash is probably from Nintendo America... no offense guys


----------



## Blebleman (Aug 28, 2013)

MegaAce™ said:


> No sign of it yet. Maybe Nintendo wants to spare the Japanese?


 
I hereby promise you that if they release it here, I will punch every child that has one until I am inside a correctional facility.


----------



## T-hug (Aug 28, 2013)

Reminds me when I was laughed at for posting this in March 2011:

http://gbatemp.net/threads/2d-only-model-of-3ds.285358/

Now if it were clamshell I'd buy it but that design is horrible why make such a drastic change?
Also why not add a second joypad/thumb stick whatever they call it?
Nice work Ninty!


----------



## Flame (Aug 28, 2013)

Thug said:


> Reminds me when I was laughed at for posting this in March 2011:
> 
> http://gbatemp.net/threads/2d-only-model-of-3ds.285358/
> 
> ...


 
BURN THE WITCH.....


----------



## The Masked Man (Aug 28, 2013)

Dear god, it looks like one of those fake DS concept arts.


----------



## heartgold (Aug 28, 2013)

Smart move, targeting the younger audience. Price tag of $129 which could be £99 with Pokemon x and y available. We are obviously not the target audience, so don't freak out over the design.

This will seriously boost hardware units and Pokemon.


----------



## rdurbin (Aug 28, 2013)

this wouldn't be so bad if they kept the clap shell design.  One weird this I noticed is that it has two camera lenses on the back like the 3ds for taking 3d photos.  So it can still take 3d photos/movies but not view them or is this required for AR functionality or what?


----------



## Awdofgum (Aug 28, 2013)

where's the built-in second circle pad? smh can't wait for the next gen handhelds. maybe N will be serious then.


----------



## Veho (Aug 28, 2013)

Thug said:


> Now if it were clamshell I'd buy it but that design is horrible why make such a drastic change?


Because that design is cheaper and sturdier, and Reggie said the 2DS was aimed at children ages 5-6, so design took a back seat to sturdiness and drop-resistance.


----------



## wojiaolsya (Aug 28, 2013)

I CAN'T SEE ANY THING!!!


----------



## Vengenceonu (Aug 28, 2013)

Wow so they keep all the exclusive limited edition 3DS' for Japan but give us this shit? If you look closer at the picture you see it only has 1 Speaker (shitty sound confirmed).



Spoiler











 
INB4 People realize nintendo did this already when they tried to sell The Gameboy Micro to ppl who didn't like the Gameboy Advance SP. Look how succesful that turned out to be.


----------



## Osha (Aug 28, 2013)

Arras said:


> And I'm guessing it won't break as easily if it's dropped.


 
Probably that too, yeah.


----------



## Acetonide (Aug 28, 2013)

Hm... Well, 2DS makes sense in terms of naming.
1. It's only 2D.
2. It still has dual screens.
3. It's kind of the in-between of DS and 3DS, much like how a x.5 of games and manga chapters comes out occasionally to tell what happened in between or something..

My issues.
-It's a portable/handheld device.. It does not look as if it will fit in my pocket. Not in the least. Everything from GameGear to Game Boy to the original DS and PSP have fit in the majority of my pockets but I think if I tried my pockets would give up on life and dump all my [stuff] out on the street.
-Also, as it's lacking in a clam shell design it lost brings out a problem that they fixed when they designed the GBA SP. There isn't anything in the design to protect the screens.
-Lastly, probably not a big deal for most people.. But paranoid people like me prefer a hardware switch to turn off all connectivity. Dx


----------



## Deleted User (Aug 28, 2013)

Can't wait for the 1DS guys. Bring on 2DSi XL


----------



## mr. fancypants (Aug 28, 2013)

woow that's an ugly gameboy 
ninty:

now for sale the gameboy ds2

its diagonal, the buttons are not beside the touch screen so the upper screen becomes a 'downer' screen, you have to put the 'ds2' in a pocket to keep it safe because you can't close it   

and where do you put the ds/3ds card at the top is ar really bad place? the left/right buttons have the size of a gamecube console

an 3ds games without 3d sucks mario bros 3ds becomes a normal ds game and some games even require 3ds


nintendo


----------



## nukeboy95 (Aug 28, 2013)

at least it has a mic


----------



## Vengenceonu (Aug 28, 2013)

Okay, what the fuck is up with the gaming industry. They can't count for shit lately...

"Alright class, let's go over this again! Count to 3 please."

Nintendo: 1, 3, 2.

Ubisoft: 1, 2, Judgement, Redemption, 3.

Microsoft: 1, 360, One

Valve: 1, 2... AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHH-


----------



## Arras (Aug 28, 2013)

Acetonide said:


> Hm... Well, 2DS makes sense in terms of naming.
> 1. It's only 2D.
> 2. It still has dual screens.
> 3. It's kind of the in-between of DS and 3DS, much like how a x.5 of games and manga chapters comes out occasionally to tell what happened in between or something..
> ...


The normal 3DS "hardware switch" doesn't work when the 3DS is off, so it's just a way to send a command to the software. It won't make any difference considering the same option will be available in the software somewhere.


----------



## Vengenceonu (Aug 28, 2013)

nukeboy95 said:


> at lease it has a mic


 


The only thing that would redeem this thing is if it shipped with 4.5, had no region lock and also came with a 3ds so you don't have to use it.


----------



## Acetonide (Aug 28, 2013)

Arras said:


> The normal 3DS "hardware switch" doesn't work when the 3DS is off, so it's just a way to send a command to the software. It won't make any difference considering the same option will be available in the software somewhere.


 
Hm... I didn't know that about the 3DS (mostly because I don't plan to get one any time soon) but that's good to know. Thanks.


----------



## Osha (Aug 28, 2013)

nukeboy95 said:


> <snip>
> at least it has a mic


 
When I look at it up-close, I like the design even more for some reason. Definitively gonna consider buying it since I hardly use the 3D feature.


----------



## FireSeel (Aug 28, 2013)

If it has bigger screens than the regular 3ds, I might but it.

EDIT- I'd also get one for collection purposes


----------



## tj_cool (Aug 28, 2013)

Not something I would buy, but then again it's aimed at children 

Also; fact sheet: http://cdn02.nintendo-europe.com/media/images/projects/flower/3ds/FAMILY_A4_TABLE_UK.pdf

Battery life appears to be somewhere between 3DS and 3DSXL
Screen size is exactly the same as the normal 3DS


----------



## jonesman99 (Aug 28, 2013)

Based Reggie and Based Satoru, explain this $#!+, plz.


----------



## Vengenceonu (Aug 28, 2013)

Nintendo is smart though. They did this so no one can justify another price drop on the 3DS/3DS XL. This way they wont have to do a damn thing.


----------



## Deleted User (Aug 28, 2013)

FireSeel said:


> If it has bigger screens than the regular 3ds, I might but it.


 





Hmm


----------



## Vipera (Aug 28, 2013)

////


----------



## Vengenceonu (Aug 28, 2013)

Someone should email Gateway and ask if there are now Plans for a Gateway 2DS ​


----------



## Jiehfeng (Aug 28, 2013)

... ... ... ...
why. did. ninty. do. this.

My friend who likes microsoft and sony will humiliate me now.


----------



## Tokopimv (Aug 28, 2013)

It looks so stupid, and I don't know why a little voice inside me is telling me I still want it... xD
good call nintendo, make a 3d system, then make the same thing without 3d because the idea wasn't as great as advertised.


----------



## Apache Thunder (Aug 28, 2013)

You know what I see wrong with this device? It still has two cameras on the back...WHY IN THE FLYING F**K....I don't even...

*Seriously, why make it more expensive by keeping a feature that they can't even use? Take 3D photos but can only view them in 2D??!!*

Be like a Wii mini that had internet but could only upload and not download.....

My brain is about to explode from the incredible amount of stupid in this product design....

At least the Wii Mini made sense from a budget design perspective...


----------



## trumpet-205 (Aug 28, 2013)

Ugh, the design alone is horrific. How come Nintendo didn't use a slider design (like PSP Go) on this one?


----------



## Deleted User (Aug 28, 2013)

Apache Thunder said:


> You know what I see wrong with this device? It still has two cameras on the back...WHY IN THE FLYING F**K....I don't even...
> 
> *Seriously, why make it more expensive by keeping a feature that they can't even use? Take 3D photos but can only view them in 2D?* Be like a Wii mini that had internet but could only upload and not download.....
> 
> My brain is about to explode from the incredible amount of stupid in this product design....


 
I've got to say, your signature's gif pretty much encapsulates the whole problem with Nintendo.


----------



## jonesman99 (Aug 28, 2013)

But now, you are gonna get ignorant people that are gonna think that this can be used in the Wii U... I can already see it.


----------



## Foxi4 (Aug 28, 2013)

...what the F*CK is this!?! 

Oh god, my sides! It's so ugly! Kill it, kill it with fire!


----------



## Bobbyloujo (Aug 28, 2013)

Mono sound. What's with taking away speakers on cheaper versions of consoles? Sony did it with the PSP Street and now Nintendo has done it. Does it really cost that much more to put stereo speakers in a console?


----------



## Vengenceonu (Aug 28, 2013)

Here's what it looks like to hold a 2DS.


----------



## FireSeel (Aug 28, 2013)

tigris said:


> Hmm


 
No purchase for me then, Ill get a 3ds xl instead.


----------



## dragonblood9999 (Aug 28, 2013)

Its ugly but I think a lot of parents would buy one for their kids and not have to worry about them getting sick.


----------



## Bobbyloujo (Aug 28, 2013)

[double post]
stupid college dorm internet.


----------



## ninditsu (Aug 28, 2013)

Imagine the 2DS Circle Pad Pro...


----------



## Apache Thunder (Aug 28, 2013)

The problem is that it looks like one of those cheap Leap-Frog knockoff educational devices. Even today's kids aren't stupid. I bet they won't touch that thing with a 10 foot pole on launch day. I don't see this ending well...

Well Microsoft, your XBone might actually sell now that the internetz attention has been distracted by this abomination of a device.

I guess Nintendo had some masochistic desire to fondle Microsoft's bad reputation and release their own big flop.


----------



## DinohScene (Aug 28, 2013)

My god what a monstrosity!

Nintendo go home, you're drunk!


----------



## dragonmaster (Aug 28, 2013)

If this is a joke I didn't laugh
I want a 3ds slim, it is a better option


----------



## tickle.my.pickle (Aug 28, 2013)

ninditsu said:


> Imagine the 2DS Circle Pad Pro...


----------



## Apache Thunder (Aug 28, 2013)

DinohScene said:


> My god what a monstrosity!
> 
> Nintendo go home, you're drunk!


 
Oh they are way past drunk. They're passed out face down in the mud next to a LEGO factory...This product is what they vomited up involuntarily...


----------



## Flame (Aug 28, 2013)

just when the 3DS games were getting some good credit... Nintendo does this...


----------



## Queno138 (Aug 28, 2013)

Kid: "Mummy mummy, buy me a 3DS XL!"
Mummy: "I'm buying you a 2DS instead"

Kid: "Why!? It's ugly, and I want bigger screens with 3D!"
Mummy: "Because, at Bridge, they told me the 3D will make you go blind!
Plus, you can't break the hinge, if there ain't a hinge!"​​Lols.


----------



## Sheimi (Aug 28, 2013)

It looks like the 3ds did meth and had a kid.


----------



## rizzod (Aug 28, 2013)

I'm pretty sure I own one of these already




...In Soviet Russia, DS 2!


----------



## Windaga (Aug 28, 2013)

NintendoDSGo? 

I'm sure it'll have it's market. I might buy one for my little niece - those rounded corners should do well for her with her cramped problems.


----------



## ThatDudeWithTheFood (Aug 28, 2013)

Is it already April?
This is a joke right?
Right?


----------



## Flame (Aug 28, 2013)

ThatDudeWithTheFood said:


> Is it already April?
> This is a joke right?
> Right?


 

its no joke. very serous.... man city losing to Cardiff City serous.


----------



## Nah3DS (Aug 28, 2013)

heheh that thing looks atrocious
but I can see the paper slot in that photo


----------



## Master Mo (Aug 28, 2013)

I don't get how people can say this is pointless... This is the smartest thing they did in a long time.

I think it is great how at this point Nintendo is going to provide a handheld-experience on so many different ways for people suiting their needs and also their financial-situation!

This thing strips everything that made the original 3DS pricier as it should have been: clamshell and 3D-screen!

In a nutshell:

-people who have enough money for a "normal system" that is more portable: 3DS
-people who have enough money for a "normal" but also want a bigger system (the ones who mostly play at home or on the workplace or something): 3DS XL
-people who don`t have enough money but still want to play 3DS-games: 2DS

I play every game with 3D but even if I wouldn't play the games in 3D I wouldn't buy a 2DS because of its design (without clamshell) and because my financial situation is good enough to get a normal 3DS and I would just rock the 3D-slider to the bottom. People who aren't in a fortunate situation like that but want to play 3DS-games have be content with a less premium device with no 3D (a feature that is pure luxury but completely optional in the first place!).

You can get from point A to point B with a VW and a Audi - So Volkswagen provided a two ways to do that: a luxurious way and a not so luxurious way. That`s why they are on top of their game!

So finally through this the install base will be broadened even greater too and the software sales will increase as well! Smart...


----------



## skarthebloodchild (Aug 28, 2013)

disgusting.
disgusting.
disgusting.
disgusting.
disgusting.


----------



## ThatDudeWithTheFood (Aug 28, 2013)

Flame said:


> its no joke. very serous.... man city losing to Cardiff City serous.


I have no comeback.


----------



## alex_0706 (Aug 28, 2013)

I thought at first it was fake, but its real.
It looks pretty useless: what is the point of 3d games if you play them in 2d.


----------



## Windaga (Aug 28, 2013)

@MasterMo
I don't think it's pointless, or dumb - just like the GBA Micro and the PSPGo - they're making a device for everyone. Whether or not it looks pretty or if it'll be successful is one thing - but it's "there" for people who want it.


----------



## PityOnU (Aug 28, 2013)

I'm actually really surprised at all of this hate.

This actually looks like a fantastic product, and offers excellent value at $130 new. It almost entirely removes the overhead required to enter the 3DS game market.

It's obviously aimed at a younger audience, as taking care of protecting your 3DS (XL) actually takes some doing, and indeed the hinges are a weak point. This one seems chunkier.

This is an extremely smart move by Nintendo, and I think it will be very successful.

Kids probably won't care which model they get as long as they can play their games, and the 3D isn't meant to be used by kids anyway.

Excellent move, CEO Iwata.


----------



## gamefan5 (Aug 28, 2013)

Saw this on FB, thought it was an april joke, looked like a cheap knockoff.
And now, it's real...
Definitely one of the most ugliest handheld I have ever seen.
The fact that it creat this means that the 3D in 3DS just lost it's importantce. Feels like it's gonna be less important.

To top it all off, it has one speaker... as in Mono sound. WTF????


----------



## chartube12 (Aug 28, 2013)

They could of at least added a second slide stick n the lz n rz buttons. Or even better a port for the classic controller pro wiiu


----------



## BORTZ (Aug 28, 2013)

Nintendo, I do everything I can do to make it so people think I like your shiz, and you keep making it harder and harder.


----------



## FAST6191 (Aug 28, 2013)

alex_0706 said:


> what is the point of 3d games if you play them in 2d?



There have been compelling 3ds games?

Sorry the inner critic surfaced a bit hard, let us try that one again.

There have been compelling games for the 3ds that use the 3d?


----------



## KuRensan (Aug 28, 2013)

:3 it look so silly, but I like that >.< I wouldn't buy it, I just can't play a 3DS game with the 3D slider down. Although those shoulder buttons look quite comfortable (looks at the small clickey sound making buttons on the original 3DS)


----------



## chyyran (Aug 28, 2013)

Adding dual analogs would have been good. Doesn't help the fact that the thing is fucking ugly.


----------



## Attila13 (Aug 28, 2013)

Oh god.....
Why in the god damn world would I buy this to play 3DS games on it? ?!?!?!?!?!?
You add little bit more $$$ and you get a 3DS from Gamestop....
The real real question is, why would I buy a 3DS game to play it in 2D?

My god Nintendo..... =.=

P.S.
And not to mention that this thing is ugly as hell! It's like a Wii U controller with Dual Screens.
And what happens if I want to use the gamepad instead of the stick....to button layout is placed just miserably.....

This is just pathetic.


----------



## GameWinner (Aug 28, 2013)

Oh god, this thing is trending on Twitter.


----------



## Vengenceonu (Aug 28, 2013)

Its not coming to Japan. That should speak volumes of how shitty this thing is since Japan always gets the best consoles for themselves.


----------



## rizzod (Aug 28, 2013)

Master Mo said:


> I don't get how people can say this is pointless... This is the smartest thing they did in a long time.
> 
> I think it is great how at this point Nintendo is going to provide a handheld-experience on so many different ways for people suiting their needs and also their financial-situation!
> ..


 
here we go... the hipster has arrived


----------



## Master Mo (Aug 28, 2013)

rizzod said:


> here we go... the hipster has arrived


Dude, you really need to slow that gif down...


----------



## bowser (Aug 28, 2013)

But...but...there's still 7 months to go for April Fools.


----------



## HitBattousai (Aug 28, 2013)

Master Mo said:


> I don't get how people can say this is pointless... This is the smartest thing they did in a long time.
> 
> I think it is great how at this point Nintendo is going to provide a handheld-experience on so many different ways for people suiting their needs and also their financial-situation!
> 
> ...


 
Not sure if you're trolling or serious.  But assuming you're serious, you can get a used 3DS on Amazon or Ebay for cheaper than you can get the 2DS, there are also enough bundle deals out there that you can get an easily better deal on a new 3DS(and in some cases a 3DS XL) with a game like Mario Kart, Pokemon, Zelda, etc.  That's just factoring in the monetary aspect of the device.  Nintendo needs to price this at more like $80-90 to have a chance at success with it.


----------



## Chaossaturn (Aug 28, 2013)

Looks awesome if you ask me, I guess what ever firmware pokemon requires, this will have it preinstalled, I might buy one as my unhacked system with pokemon, as it may take a while for games such as pokemon and zelda to work. It probably has better battary life then the 3DS/3DS XL and who plays with the 3D on, anyway, I don't.


----------



## BoxmanWTF (Aug 28, 2013)

Can you imagine being that one kid with a 2DS while everyone else has a 3DS?
"HEY GUYS, LET'S PLAY IN 3D. BECAUSE WE CAN!"

I actually saw something like this once too. Bunch of kids playing with GBA SPs, one kid had an old GBA.
They all went into a dark corner and started playing with the frontlight so the other kid couldn't see.


----------



## Nah3DS (Aug 28, 2013)

Pokemon comes next month... this thing will sell like crazy
they should have called it the *Nintendo YouCanPlayTheNewPokemonGameWithThisDS*


----------



## Vengenceonu (Aug 28, 2013)

Chaossaturn said:


> Looks awesome if you ask me, I guess what ever firmware pokemon requires, this will have it preinstalled, I might buy one as my unhacked system with pokemon, as it may take a while for games such as pokemon and zelda to work. It probably has better battary life then the 3DS/3DS XL and who plays with the 3D on, anyway, I don't.


 
actually no, its slightly better then the 3ds but still not up to the 3ds xl's battery life.


----------



## Master Mo (Aug 28, 2013)

HitBattousai said:


> Not sure if you're trolling or serious. But assuming you're serious, you can get a used 3DS on Amazon or Ebay for cheaper than you can get the 2DS, there are also enough bundle deals out there that you can get an easily better deal on a new 3DS(and in some cases a 3DS XL) with a game like Mario Kart, Pokemon, Zelda, etc. That's just factoring in the monetary aspect of the device. Nintendo needs to price this at more like $80-90 to have a chance at success with it.


I am serious and I don't understand how in any shape or form this could be trolling! They provide an option. It is not like they are discontinuing the one model and continuing with a model that you are considering worse! Personally I consider you remark trolling...

Used market is for Nintendo as a cooperation uninteresting hardware-wise. It`s the mom that goes out and gets her children a 3DS and thinks "Wow, 180 dollars? That`s too expensive!" and is actually kinda OK with a 130 bucks price point.

Bundles cost more then a regular system (at least here in Europe): 3DSXL 180€ / 3DSXL+SM3dL 210€ - you get a discount on the game but I think you are talking about non official bundles!


----------



## Foxi4 (Aug 28, 2013)

NahuelDS said:


> Pokemon comes next month... this thing will sell like crazy
> they should have called it the *Nintendo YouCanPlayTheNewPokemonGameWithThisDS*


 
Hey guys, remember how silly consumers thought that the WiiU is just a revised Wii, not a new system and refrained from buying? Let's compare two names, shall we? *3*DS and *2*DS. Now, the average person looks at this and realizes that _"3"_ is more than _"2"_. I'll let you guys do the rest of the thinking.


----------



## ßleck (Aug 28, 2013)

Attila13 said:


> The real real question is, why would I buy a 3DS game to play it in 2D?


 
That's like saying ''why would I buy a game if it has shitty graphics''.


FAST6191 said:


> There have been compelling games for the 3ds that use the 3d?


Also this ^


----------



## Jamstruth (Aug 28, 2013)

This is just- did they look- I mean maybe- WHAT THE HELL NINTENDO?!

Point 1: That is the least ergonomic looking design I have ever seen. The vertical height just looks too much for a use to put their fingers on the top L/R buttons.
Point 2: The 3DS can already be turned into a 2DS. I barely play with the 3D on because it can be awkward to use, especially while travelling.
Point 3: IT'S UGLY NINTENDO! UGLY! I know you needed a new design to differentiate it from the rest but the Clamshell design really was the best looking for the DS form factor.

I thought this was going to be an Onion video, like when they did a fake Macbook launch but... Really Nintendo? This is less useful than the goddamned Virtual Boy.


----------



## tronic307 (Aug 28, 2013)

Sooo, Nintendo hadn't actually completely lost it ...until now.


----------



## gamefan5 (Aug 28, 2013)

Foxi4 said:


> Hey guys, remember how silly consumers thought that the WiiU is just a revised Wii and not a new system and refrained from buying? Let's compare two names, shall we? *3*DS and *2*DS. Now, the average person looks at this and realizes that _"3"_ is more than _"2"_. I'll let you guys do the rest of the thinking.


But... it's not a sequel this time, the 2DS is a revision of the 3DS so it's not that bad a situation.

However, there is a problem.
The average consumer will think that the 3DS games are *NOT *compatible with the 2DS because... *3*DS vs *2*DS.
Nintendo is horrible with names.
I'm even wondering if some idiots will be confused with the DS and the 2DS in terms of names. Technically both are in 2D LOL!


----------



## slingblade1170 (Aug 28, 2013)

Now, this thing is ugly but anyone with destructive kids or kids in their family, this is a good thing to buy. I have 2 cousins and a niece that have destroyed their 3DS and they never play in 3D mode. So if you get a cheaper model that looks to be a bit tougher than a normal 3DS its a good buy.


----------



## Vengenceonu (Aug 28, 2013)

FAST6191 said:


> There have been compelling games for the 3ds that use the 3d?


 

Mario 3D Land hard parts where it was nessecary.


----------



## Foxi4 (Aug 28, 2013)

gamefan5 said:


> But... it's not a sequel this time, the 2DS is a revision of the 3DS so it's not that bad a situation.


 
Very true, but the logic is still sound. Consumers will be confused and the games factor you just introduced makes it worse. I hope it'll just be initial confusion but the name is a bit unfortunate.


----------



## ßleck (Aug 28, 2013)

Vengenceonu said:


> Mario 3D Land hard parts where it was nessecary.


 
I don't remember such a thing. Do you mean those dumb bonus areas?


----------



## gamefan5 (Aug 28, 2013)

Foxi4 said:


> Very true, but the logic is still sound. Consumers will be confused and the games factor you just introduced makes it worse. I hope it'll just be initial confusion but the name is a bit unfortunate.


Not denying it at all. Personally I don't think it's THAT bad since they both play the same games unlike the Wii vs WiiU.
However, they do cost money to produce. If that thing doesn't fly, it probably won't mean that much of a loss. (I don't remember if it was a big loss with the GB micro)
But I could be very wrong. Hence the word "probably". 
Bottomline is, whoever is coming up with these names should be fired.


----------



## NeSchn (Aug 28, 2013)

Oh man, something tells me Nintendo is gunna be the next Sega with consoles at the rate they're going.


----------



## Jstone (Aug 28, 2013)

Wait!! There is another problem with this thing, not only is it ugly as hell and doesn't it make any sense to remove the 3d functionallity with the 3ds...

The huge problem is, will developpers be motivated to keep creating awesome 3d graphics? Zelda OoT looked beautiful in 3D but when this 2DS sells good I'm afraid developers will be like, "why create 3d graphics? Half of the people CANT use them and most of the others don't"


----------



## the_randomizer (Aug 28, 2013)

nukeboy95 said:


> Is this a joke?


 
I thought someone used Photoshop.


----------



## Veho (Aug 28, 2013)

Jstone said:


> The huge problem is, will developpers be motivated to keep creating awesome 3d graphics? Zelda OoT looked beautiful in 3D but when this 2DS sells good I'm afraid developers will be like, "why create 3d graphics? Half of the people CANT use them and most of the others don't"


You're assuming the 2DS will sell even remotely as well as the 3DS.


----------



## Foxi4 (Aug 28, 2013)

Jstone said:


> Wait!! There is another problem with this thing, not only is it ugly as hell and doesn't it make any sense to remove the 3d functionallity with the 3ds...
> 
> The huge problem is, will developpers be motivated to keep creating awesome 3d graphics? Zelda OoT looked beautiful in 3D but when this 2DS sells good I'm afraid developers will be like, "why create 3d graphics? Half of the people CANT use them and most of the others don't"


 
Developers don't have as much impact on the 3D effect as one might think - the SDK does most of the job on the basis of distance in the Z-plane _(depth)_. The models are either in the foreground or in the background, that's the gist of it.


----------



## Joe88 (Aug 28, 2013)

waiting for the revision without the touch screen


----------



## Dartz150 (Aug 28, 2013)

The Gameboy Micro history repeats again, in 10 years or so this 2DS will be very rare and expensive ya know . But yeah, I agree, this is the Gaming WTF Moment of the year.

Even Miley Cyrus will be shadowed by the 2DS memes nao.


----------



## Vengenceonu (Aug 28, 2013)

ßleck said:


> I don't remember such a thing. Do you mean those dumb bonus areas?


 
yea, it may be dumb to you but you can't deny this feature would be impaired on the 2DS.


----------



## Hells Malice (Aug 28, 2013)

slingblade1170 said:


> Now, this thing is ugly but anyone with destructive kids or kids in their family, this is a good thing to buy. I have 2 cousins and a niece that have destroyed their 3DS and they never play in 3D mode. So if you get a cheaper model that looks to be a bit tougher than a normal 3DS its a good buy.


 
Er?...it's probably the complete opposite, hinges aside. Since you could close the 3DS, the damn thing was near indestructible. I know mine got launched a few times by... accident, not a damn scratch on it. Everything works fine.
Chances are if kids are going to break a 3DS, they'll have a 2DS down in no time flat.
Frankly if kids destroy a 3DS, that should be it. They're clearly no where near old enough or mature enough to be responsible for an expensive piece of hardware.


----------



## Prior22 (Aug 28, 2013)

Was GBAtemp around back when the DS was originally announced?  I'd be willing to bet that there was a bunch of negative feedback about the two screens being a silly gimmick that would cause all the GBA momentum to be lost.  Same thing with the Wii remote. 

This is Nintendo we're talking about here.  I'm more than willing to give them the benefit of the doubt when it comes to creating something different.  I'm assuming battery life will be improved as well.  Combine that with the better price, and no hinges to worry about breaking, and I could see moms picking this up in droves for their young children.


----------



## Skelletonike (Aug 28, 2013)

Foxi4 said:


> Developers don't have as much impact on the 3D effect as one might think - the SDK does most of the job on the basis of distance in the Z-plane _(depth)_. The models are either in the foreground or in the background, that's the gist of it.


 
Well, most of them are like that, but not all. For example the next Phoenix Wright game, the devs said it was pretty hard to get the 3D effect exactly how they wanted during the scene where Phoenix points his finger. z.z


----------



## the_randomizer (Aug 28, 2013)

Joe88 said:


> waiting for the revision without the touch screen


 

I'm waiting for the revision that doesn't have a circle pad


----------



## andy26129 (Aug 28, 2013)

Guess they are really going for the 4ds next.
"Squirtle use Water Gun" turns on 4d switch, "sweet I was thirsty"


----------



## Orsted (Aug 28, 2013)

I kind of like it design-wise. It seems like they went for a setup that would make it incredibly hard for children to break it and removed the feature that would give them poo-eyes. If only they realized that very young children are the most untamable demographic.


----------



## Dartz150 (Aug 28, 2013)

Noticed something looking at the 2DS again...

IT OPNLY HAS ONE SPEAKER NO WAY NO DICE ASKJHDLKJASHDLAJSH WTF NINTENDO YOU ARE KILLING YOURSELF!!  

;O;OOOO;MG;


----------



## the_randomizer (Aug 28, 2013)

Time for rich monaural audio!


----------



## Apache Thunder (Aug 28, 2013)

I hate this product idea so badly, I spent the last 30 minutes making this animation:

Tomoko witnesses this ad on her 3DS:





She mysteriously ends up outside....It's that bad... 

Surprised I was able to keep this gif under 1mb...


----------



## TheRedfox (Aug 28, 2013)

Hey guys, you know this console has moar games than psvita? and it's better cuz it's nintendo! ;o;
The 3DS will be more expensive in a few days to make the price difference bigger!, and the best: it's all worth it!
~ValwinV2


----------



## calmwaters (Aug 28, 2013)

This can't be real; just... can't be. Just... why are they releasing this? I guess it does sound nice to have a DS, a 2DS, and a 3DS in your handheld collection . All they need to complete the circle is the 4DS, which can play games that evolve through the months you play them. It's kind of like evolving Pokemon; it takes time to evolve them, but it's worth it.


----------



## Odnetnin46 (Aug 28, 2013)

Everyone in this thread is missing the point of the 2DS. It's meant for two things:

1. Cost-reduction.
2. A younger audience.

I'll agree it looks like a piece of toast and unergonomic as hell, but it's aimed at children under 7 years old. Fitting, as it looks like a Fischer-Price toy, and is cheaper than the real thing, also like a Fischer-Price toy.


----------



## virgildraco (Aug 28, 2013)

wait wait, let me get this straight, basically, it's a 3DS without the 3D feature, is that right?


----------



## Arras (Aug 28, 2013)

Hells Malice said:


> Er?...it's probably the complete opposite, hinges aside. Since you could close the 3DS, the damn thing was near indestructible. I know mine got launched a few times by... accident, not a damn scratch on it. Everything works fine.
> Chances are if kids are going to break a 3DS, they'll have a 2DS down in no time flat.
> Frankly if kids destroy a 3DS, that should be it. They're clearly no where near old enough or mature enough to be responsible for an expensive piece of hardware.


It might be sturdy when it's closed, but if it drops while playing (which is somewhat likely to happen with young kids) it won't be closed.


----------



## picano (Aug 28, 2013)

It's ugly but...



> According to Fils-Aime, the idea for the 2DS came from wanting to appeal to younger consumers, as the standard 3DS is aimed at players age seven and up.


 
...it's not exactly aimed at anyone who would be on this board. It's aimed at little kids who would be (more) likely to break the hinge.

Then again, this is the internet so... have fun tearing it apart.


----------



## bowser (Aug 28, 2013)

Master Mo said:


> I don't get how people can say this is pointless... This is the smartest thing they did in a long time.
> 
> I think it is great how at this point Nintendo is going to provide a handheld-experience on so many different ways for people suiting their needs and also their financial-situation!
> 
> ...


Or, you know, you can just get a cheap 3DS second hand.

I swear, even bullshit looks better than this.


----------



## Queno138 (Aug 28, 2013)

Pros:
1. looks like tablet (for tablet-crazed folks)
2. no hinges to break.
3. should button looks cool
4. proper start and select buttons revived.
5. Home button is also a cooler button than before./

Cons:
1. It's hideous.
2. No Wifi button (not that I could see one, I saw the slot for stylus, button for sleep, power button, earpiece jack, streetpass light, wifi light)
3. It's height is comparable to a closed/folded 3DS, and its length is to a Open/unfolded 3ds. means BULKIER.
4. Mono-audio
5. NO 3D (previous models have 3D, which you turn off if you don't want it)
6. Firmware definitely > 4.5 (for folks wanting GW3DS)
7. It has a sleek design, which is regarded as ugly to many.
8. No second circle pad (really, again Ninty?)
9. No Power saving (I mean, why did they remove that?)
10. It's an unpleasant sight that can kill the living and wake the dead, and proceed to kill the dead cause it's just so horrid

I know, I've said it's ugly 3 times.
It's not that ugly, I just can't stand it right now...


----------



## Master Mo (Aug 28, 2013)

bowser said:


> Or, you know, you can just get a cheap 3DS second hand.
> 
> I swear, even bullshit looks better than this.





Master Mo said:


> I am serious and I don`t understand how in any shape or form this could be trolling! They provide an option. It is not like they are discontinuing the one model and continuing with a model that you are considering worse! Personally I consider you remark trolling...
> 
> *Used market is for Nintendo as a cooperation uninteresting hardware-wise. It`s the mom that goes out and gets her children a 3DS and thinks "Wow, 180 dollars? That`s too expensive!" and is actually kinda OK with a 130 bucks price point.*
> 
> Bundles cost more then a regular system (at least here in europe): 3DSXL 180€ / 3DSXL+SM3dL 210€ - you get a discount on the game but I think you are talking about non official bundles!


----------



## heartgold (Aug 28, 2013)

This thing will sell crazy with Pokemon by it side. It's cheap and aimed at kids.

Now Nintendo has 3DS, 3DS XL and 2DS. They have an expensive bigger models for adults which has been selling well, normal 3DS inbetween and an entry model for kids. They are making profit off each model too. I already stated its a smart move to lure in more kids launching with Pokemon. 

I'm buying another 3DS XL for Pokemon, not this one as it's not targeted at me. Ugly, but a kid may love it. Sorry 3D is too good to give up. It really adds to the visuals.


----------



## Blaze163 (Aug 28, 2013)

This is the stupidest thing I've seen all day. And I was in Coventry city centre this morning. So as you can imagine, this is up against some pretty stiff competition.


----------



## WolfSpider (Aug 28, 2013)

Reminds me of the modded portable N64s.


----------



## orcid (Aug 28, 2013)

I personally don`t need the 2DS because I like the 3D-effect and I have a 3DS, but I think it is really a good system for children.
Don`t complain about a system that is not made for you. You could complain if Nintendo said that they will sell the 2DS instead of the 3DS(XL). But this is not the case.  If you want a 3DS, it doesn`t affect you at all that there is also the 2DS.


----------



## Queno138 (Aug 28, 2013)

Pictures Beeyatchs!






Just look at the thickness and length of that thing.






Well, maybe it's easier to focus on the screen and buttons, cause they're next to each other?
(kind of like GBA or PSP, not that I had any issues with DS or GBA SP layout)

It looks familiar.. like some kind of ancient device, except with 2 screens.
Was it dream cast? what name did it go by?


Source: http://www.officialnintendomagazine...-2ds-hands-on-impressions-release-date-price/


----------



## BAHIM Z 360 (Aug 28, 2013)

How do you put this in sleep mode?


----------



## CosmoCortney (Aug 28, 2013)

andy26129 said:


> Guess they are really going for the 4ds next.
> "Squirtle use Water Gun" turns on 4d switch, "sweet I was thirsty"


 
4DS?
the 4th Dimension is the time.
will it have its own time continuum?
jk ^^ 

_____

well.. first I have heard about that, I thought it's a bad joke..
then watched this Video about it.. made by nintendo itself.

does it has something the 3ds has not?


----------



## Queno138 (Aug 28, 2013)

BAHIM Z 360 said:


> How do you put this in sleep mode?


 
They have a button for SLEEP and POWER.


----------



## bowser (Aug 28, 2013)

picano said:


> It's ugly but...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I think breaking the screens is a bigger problem than busting a hinge.


----------



## qweesy777 (Aug 28, 2013)

so stupid


----------



## Xexyz (Aug 28, 2013)

For kids under 7 or 6 for Pokemon X/Y?


----------



## Lestworth (Aug 28, 2013)

I read the post and thought, o well thats cool for those people that cant stare at a 3D screen for to long, and have yet to get a 3ds anyways like myself. I watched the video getting pretty excited, and that design. GOOD LORD THAT DESIGN!!! I left hope, I prayed they slapped on the 2nd joystick to make up for the horrid design choice. NAWP.

What the fuck was Nintendo thinking? it looks like a modified Wii U pad.


----------



## tronic307 (Aug 28, 2013)

Looks like they let the Wii mini designers loose on the 3DS. The mono speaker says it all.


----------



## bowser (Aug 28, 2013)

So will this thing have modified firmware? The 3D setup steps won't make sense when you first turn it on.


----------



## Harsky (Aug 28, 2013)

Now I've got questions. There's probably one or two DS games that require the DS console to be closed. Phantom Hourglass comes to mind so if they don't have access to another DS console to finish that puzzle they they're screwed.


----------



## Devin (Aug 28, 2013)

Harsky said:


> Now I've got questions. There's probably one or two DS games that require the DS console to be closed. Phantom Hourglass comes to mind so if they don't have access to another DS console to finish that puzzle they they're screwed.


 

Sleep mode switch.


----------



## lukinoz (Aug 28, 2013)

Well I think that the Sleep slider will the firmware think, that the console is "closed".
Edit: Guy above was faster in answering the qustion.


----------



## Deleted member 473940 (Aug 28, 2013)

I am gonna pre-order 2 for my little bros 
Was gonna get them used 3DS so might aswell get them brand new 2DS with Pokemon Y and Y  Cuz I am getting X


----------



## rharesh (Aug 28, 2013)

WTF?? what did I just watch.... What happened to nintendo.. were they farting when they got this idea... Its the most dumb f$$K thing I have ever watched.. being a fan of nintendo I am starting to hate it...


----------



## ken28 (Aug 28, 2013)

tronic307 said:


> Looks like they let the Wii mini designers loose on the 3DS. The mono speaker says it all.


its stereo though.


----------



## sephirothmk (Aug 28, 2013)

Jesus, what are Nintendo smoking? I want some of it!


----------



## FAST6191 (Aug 28, 2013)

Prior22 said:


> Was GBAtemp around back when the DS was originally announced?  I'd be willing to bet that there was a bunch of negative feedback about the two screens being a silly gimmick that would cause all the GBA momentum to be lost.



We were, we kind of did but were more interested in laughing at Nintendo's "three pillars" nonsense.


----------



## Luigi2012SM64DS (Aug 28, 2013)

Nintendo what are you doing?
Nintendo! Sthap!


----------



## tronic307 (Aug 28, 2013)

ken28 said:


> its stereo though.


 
If you put on headphones.


----------



## ken28 (Aug 28, 2013)

tronic307 said:


> If you put on headphones.


never mind, just read somewhere that is would be stereo none the less, but looking at the dataspread this was a wrong info.


----------



## Parasite X (Aug 28, 2013)

Seriously wtf that is the ugliest design for a handheld the 3DS look WAY better if you were to make a clamshell design then I might buy it only because my touch screen on my 3DS is broken


----------



## Hielkenator (Aug 28, 2013)

Yeah! It's GDMN Ungly!
I LIKE IT!!!


----------



## Yepi69 (Aug 28, 2013)

Am I the only one who likes it?


----------



## Coto (Aug 28, 2013)

The idea is awesome, the 2D screen was needed and the designer was inspired by virtual boy night glasses


----------



## mon0 (Aug 28, 2013)

Nice move Nintendo!

Although i have to admit that i don´t really like the design and the fact it can´t be folded...
Still i strongly believe it will be big success for Big N.

What firmware version will it have on launch eh?


----------



## Chocolina (Aug 28, 2013)

As ridiculous as this is... I'm still surprised about the price tag. This is a $99 or less product in my opinion.


----------



## GBA rocks (Aug 28, 2013)

Do effing want. 
Non foldable nintendo handhelds ftw.
Throwback to good old days.
p0rn for collectors.
The Micro of this generation. Sad that the DS gen never had a "Micro". Yeah this technically plays DS games but it's not the same.
Oh, wild design, appreciated.


----------



## .Chris (Aug 28, 2013)

Am I the only one here who likes it?  I just wish with all that added space, they would add a second control pad.


----------



## NfoMonster (Aug 28, 2013)

cant be closed/folded, bleh i dont really like it


----------



## VMM (Aug 28, 2013)

I wonder why game companies keep releasing products that no one wants.
People were fine with GBA SP, yet Nintendo released GBA Micro.
People had their PS3 slim, yet Sony released PS3 ultra slim.
There was no need, yet Nintendo released Wii Mini.
Everybody loved PSP 3000, Sony released the PSP Go, and later released another unnecessary model, PSP Street.

Nintendo could have released a second model for 3DS and/or 3DS XL and it would be perfectly reasonable,
I would buy a 3DS XL lite or 3DSi XL, but 2DS seem like the new GBA Micro, but in a worse scenario.
I'm not gonna buy it, no one I know is willing to buy it, even if it's for their children.
People are just gonna avoid it, like most of the products I mentioned.


----------



## DAZA (Aug 28, 2013)

YEAH..... OMG nintendo..... thank you so much I have always wanted a handheld gaming door stop..


PFFFF who is going to buy this piece of cheese looking electronics  jesus.. it is going to sink like the last product they released

Goodbye nintendo.... I knew you well and will always remember the NES and SNES times when you understood gaming to the masses haha


----------



## Fear Zoa (Aug 28, 2013)

Even as a huge Nintendo fan I can't figure out what the hell Nintendo is thinking...maybe its a Japan thing?


----------



## RedCoreZero (Aug 28, 2013)

Has to be a joke

You can already switch the 3d off

._.


----------



## AlanJohn (Aug 28, 2013)

why
I'm not even asking why I'm asking why
why seriously


----------



## tbgtbg (Aug 28, 2013)

Yuck!

The lack of 3D, meh whatever, the lack of clamshell, though.... sheesh, screen scratch magnet city.


----------



## Mantis41 (Aug 28, 2013)

My Son has a 3DS and quite often is urging me to buy another just so I can play games with him. I don't really need or want a 3DS but if this is as cheap as F then I might consider it just for that purpose.


----------



## chrisrlink (Aug 28, 2013)

No surprise (but the design is fucking ugly). Parents are most concerned with the 3D feature and some don't know of the 3D lock in parental controls (read the fucking instruction book for the sake of the gods).


----------



## Sicklyboy (Aug 28, 2013)

So new circle pad pro design incoming?


----------



## broitsak (Aug 28, 2013)

I don't even use 3D on my XL ._.


----------



## tbgtbg (Aug 28, 2013)

Sicklyboy said:


> So new circle pad pro design incoming?



Did the one for the XL ever even get released (in America, I mean)?



.Chris said:


> I just wish with all that added space, they would add a second control pad.



Screw that, with all that extra space they should've put back the GBA slot!


----------



## Jerret Douglass (Aug 28, 2013)

You guys are forgetting the whole point of this system. This is not intended to be bought by older gamers who already have a 3DS system. This is intended to be bought for younger kids. It is safer for younger kids not to use the 3D function (point of no 3D) and the design was made this way and not clam shell because they needed something sturdy that could be tossed around because young kids are careless. I can't count how many DS/3DS I have seen that young kids broke the top screen on and with this new design kids will actually have to try to break it. Not to mention this comes out the same day as the new Pokemon games and that is a brilliant business move. I can't count the number of people that have said "I am getting a 3DS just for Pokemon.'. Now they can save $40-$70 depending on what model of 3DS they were going to get and pick up Pokemon X or Y on the same day and save a nice chunk of money. You do need to remember the kid department of DS/3DS is much bigger than the older market (teen to adult) and this is a safe and sturdier way to present this console to kids. Parents will love it because it won't break and it is safe for them to use. Good move.


----------



## RedCoreZero (Aug 28, 2013)

Jstone said:


> Wait!! There is another problem with this thing, not only is it ugly as hell and doesn't it make any sense to remove the 3d functionallity with the 3ds...
> 
> The huge problem is, will developpers be motivated to keep creating awesome 3d graphics? Zelda OoT looked beautiful in 3D but when this 2DS sells good I'm afraid developers will be like, "why create 3d graphics? Half of the people CANT use them and most of the others don't"



All they really need to do is add two cameras not that hard


----------



## Jerret Douglass (Aug 28, 2013)

RedCoreZero said:


> All they really need to do is add two cameras not that hard


 

That won't happen. If you bothered watching any of the video for the 2DS you would know this was aimed at for younger kids. The 3D function of the 3DS can be dangerous to young kids so they took it out and made a sturdier design kids can't easily break.


----------



## tbgtbg (Aug 28, 2013)

Jerret Douglass said:


> You guys are forgetting the whole point of this system. This is not intended to be bought by older gamers who already have a 3DS system. This is intended to be bought for younger kids. It is safer for younger kids not to use the 3D function (point of no 3D) and the design was made this way and not clam shell because they needed something sturdy that could be tossed around because young kids are careless. I can't count how many DS/3DS I have seen that young kids broke the top screen on and with this new design kids will actually have to try to break it. Not to mention this comes out the same day as the new Pokemon games and that is a brilliant business move. I can't count the number of people that have said "I am getting a 3DS just for Pokemon.'. Now they can save $40-$70 depending on what model of 3DS they were going to get and pick up Pokemon X or Y on the same day and save a nice chunk of money. You do need to remember the kid department of DS/3DS is much bigger than the older market (teen to adult) and this is a safe and sturdier way to present this console to kids. Parents will love it because it won't break and it is safe for them to use. Good move.



So instead of breaking the hinge they can just scratch the screens to hell. In either event goodbye handheld.


----------



## Dork (Aug 28, 2013)

Queno138 said:


> No second circle pad.


 
What would you even need a second circle pad for? Hardly no games use it except for maybe like Monster Hunter, but even that game is very much playable without it.


----------



## ninditsu (Aug 28, 2013)

Dark S. said:


> What would you even need a second circle pad for? Hardly no games use it except for maybe like Monster Hunter, but even that game is very much playable without it.


That's debatable.

For me, after getting the Circle Pad Pro, I can't play MH3 without it.
Although, I won't need a 2DS anytime soon.


----------



## Aqua1234 (Aug 28, 2013)

I can see what they're trying to do with this handheld, and I don't blame them. It looks pretty cool in my opinion, and that price cut on the wii u. Oh man, I'm tempted to pick that baby up .


----------



## blaisedinsd (Aug 28, 2013)

Initially I was surprised by this but I am now thinking it is kind of brilliant.

3DS is doing very well and I think this will help it. I only have one 3DS right now and I am really thinking about getting one of these for my kids so that they will leave my XL alone. Ditching the 3D feature to lower the manufacturing cost and getting a cheaper entry level device out there is a smart move. There are may 3DS games and this price point may convince many people to get one who have stayed away. Handhelds really sell a ton to parents who buy them for their kids and being able to play the latest and greatest games with the lower price point.....this could be the nail in the coffin for the DS models.

From what I read this does have the 2 cameras and can shoot 3d photos and video, the screen just can't display it.  You can transfer them to a 3DS and see them in 3D....seems kind of pointless but I guess the manufacturing cost of the second camera was pretty cheap.

Super Mario 3D land may be the only game that misses anthing important on this model.

It does make me sad that this is likley a sign we won't be getting 3D wii U games.  It is going to suck for me not being able to play SUper Mario 3d world in 3D.


----------



## Vengenceonu (Aug 28, 2013)

ShawnTRods said:


> I am gonna pre-order 2 for my little bros
> Was gonna get them used 3DS so might aswell get them brand new 2DS with Pokemon Y and Y  Cuz I am getting X


 
Lol, hold on there. Let them choose. If I was a little kid I would rather the used 3DS. Nowadays little kids are cruel, you wouldn't want them to get teased now would you? Ask them first and try not so make it sound so cool lol.


----------



## Taleweaver (Aug 28, 2013)

I can only add the same thing to the 12 pages that are already there...


WHAT THE HELL KIND OF JOKE IS THIS???


-terrible name: check (so a 2DS is a 3DS without 3D that plays 3DS cartridges and DS ones? Right. Gotcha. Here's another question: didn't anyone tell you how fucking CONFUSING this gets?).
-harder to carry around in your pocket: check
-remove the 3DS effect: check

I can't wait for the follow-up: the 1DS. It will play 3DS, 2DS and DS games, will have the shape of an hedgehog and will display in black and white for no reason whatsoever.


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Aug 28, 2013)

...what.


----------



## EvilMakiPR (Aug 28, 2013)

According to Edge aiming 2DS at younger players is a *smart move*, no matter how ugly Nintendo’s new handheld might be


----------



## Vengenceonu (Aug 28, 2013)

Fear Zoa said:


> Even as a huge Nintendo fan I can't figure out what the hell Nintendo is thinking...maybe its a Japan thing?


 
Nope, they arent getting it. Only US and EUR. That should tell you how much they think it sucks. Probably thought up by Nintendo of America.


----------



## the_randomizer (Aug 28, 2013)

Inb4 "Hey guyz, when will the 2DS be hacked?


----------



## AngryGeek416 (Aug 28, 2013)

Ugliest, stupidest thing ever. WTF Nintendo


----------



## blaisedinsd (Aug 28, 2013)

Also the hinge is the main thing that gets these things to break with kids.  I have 6 kids and have had about many broken DS shells and they always break around the hinge.  I have had maybe 5 or 6 broken ones.


----------



## bowser (Aug 28, 2013)

It's freaking ugly and I would never touch it. But I might be tempted to pick it up for my boy


----------



## The Real Jdbye (Aug 28, 2013)

I really wish it was April 1st because this thing is never going to sell.
It's like a less portable version of the 3DS, I get that, some people don't like playing on small screens. But why in the fuck did they have to remove the 3D function? There is a way to disable it for a reason, so they can please everyone.
And the design looks like it's meant to be played on a table, but it doesn't seem that way in the video. It doesn't even look comfortable to hold.
The guy who designed this needs to be fired (hell, the entire team that were working on this), but I can't believe Nintendo actually accepted this design.

This is the worst 3rd revision of a Nintendo console ever. Well, they did say they weren't gonna make a 3DS Lite. So I guess they thought they would make a 3DS 2DS Huge instead.

Jeez, it's even bigger than the Wii U gamepad (which is really comfortable to hold, so they should've gone with that design), and that worries me.


----------



## Jerret Douglass (Aug 28, 2013)

tbgtbg said:


> So instead of breaking the hinge they can just scratch the screens to hell. In either event goodbye handheld.


 

The system comes with a carry case, whenever the system is not in use you just put it inside the case, easy as that.



The Real Jdbye said:


> I really wish it was April 1st because this thing is never going to sell.
> It's like a less portable version of the 3DS, I get that, some people don't like playing on small screens. But why in the fuck did they have to remove the 3D function? There is a way to disable it for a reason, so they can please everyone.
> And the design looks like it's meant to be played on a table, but it doesn't seem that way in the video. It doesn't even look comfortable to hold.
> The guy who designed this needs to be fired (hell, the entire team that were working on this), but I can't believe Nintendo actually accepted this design.
> ...


 

It's like you didn't even watch the reveal video. They removed 3D function because this handheld is for younger kids and the 3D function is dangerous for young kids. If they still put in the 3D function then the price would go up and there is a chance a young kid would turn it on. Also this design looks way more comfortable than the current clam shell. Clam shell devices are always when to hold because of the shape and the way the top screen sits. This system is almost a round square where you fingers rest comfortably curved around to the L and R button on top. You ignorant people need to realize this is for kids. No clam shell because kids ruin the top screen all the time, cheaper, no 3D (safer) and sturdy design so kids don't fuck them up. This thing will sell well because those are the things parents look for when buying something for their kid.


----------



## Deleted User (Aug 28, 2013)

I see it being pretty good for the younger crowd to be honest
It's quite a smart move imho, even though it's shit ugly, kids will get used to it and move onto the bigger 3DS when they feel ready, and it's got that Lexibook old-style new kid-friendly tablet feel about it.

Only downside (and it's a big one)... either only really paranoid parents about 3D will buy it, or really cash-strapped ones, and i can't see your average 6 year old iPad freemium gaming addict say "Mum, can you buy me a 2DS please!" If anything they're gonna want a 3DS anyways


----------



## Queno138 (Aug 28, 2013)

Jerret Douglass said:


> The system comes with a carry case, whenever the system is not in use you just put it inside the case, easy as that.


 
And when you want to use the system, you must shove the carry case into:
1. a pocket
2. a bag
3. just throw it on the floor, buy a new one at the end of the day!


---

Just for laughs:

With that carry case, you can also choose to put 2 Normal 3DS inside, for multiplayer use! /sarcasm


----------



## 3bbb7 (Aug 28, 2013)

hopefully a late april fools joke?


----------



## fojacko (Aug 28, 2013)

Welp, it appears I fell into a coma and have woken up on April 1st 2014...

*checks pc date*

Oh lord, what have you created Nintendo? More to the point why did you create it looking like this?



Serious note though - I can see why they didn't go for the clam shell design, literally everyone I knew who's child/younger brother or sister owned a ds lite had broken the hinge. Kids drop stuff and this is probably the easiest/cheapest way to fix it. It's not intended for people who wanted a 3ds without 3d, it's intended for children, however it better have some sort of screen protection, if it doesn't that screen will get scratched to shit.


----------



## The Real Jdbye (Aug 28, 2013)

Jerret Douglass said:


> It's like you didn't even watch the reveal video. They removed 3D function because this handheld is for younger kids and the 3D function is dangerous for young kids. If they still put in the 3D function then the price would go up and there is a chance a young kid would turn it on. Also this design looks way more comfortable than the current clam shell. Clam shell devices are always when to hold because of the shape and the way the top screen sits. This system is almost a round square where you fingers rest comfortably curved around to the L and R button on top. You ignorant people need to realize this is for kids. No clam shell because kids ruin the top screen all the time, cheaper, no 3D (safer) and sturdy design so kids don't fuck them up. This thing will sell well because those are the things parents look for when buying something for their kid.


I just did, and that's why I'm posting. There are parental controls to disable the 3D effect permanently, so that's no excuse. The price would not go up that much and this is probably going to be more expensive than the 3DS XL anyway.
The DS lite had an inherent flaw with the hinge. That wasn't a fault of the kids, but the 3DS doesn't seem to share that flaw and I haven't heard of any kids destroying theirs yet. This is probably more sturdy, but honestly, you shouldn't be buying an expensive handheld for your kid if he's likely to break it.

Clam shell devices are not that comfortable I agree, but I honestly think they could've done better than make a device that is mostly square, and I don't understand why it's so much thicker on one end.
The Wii U gamepad had it right, it has a L/R grip that is very comfortable to the hands no matter what size your hands are, and has a rounded bottom to accommodate your hands perfectly. The only part of this that's rounded are the corners, and that doesn't help a whole lot.

This might sell to people who complained the 3DS screen looked worse with 3D off. And maybe to stupid parents who don't realize you can disable the 3D effect with parental controls, but that's pretty much it.
I don't believe the whole thing about it being harmful to kids either. That hasn't been proven yet. It's just an assumption.


----------



## blaisedinsd (Aug 28, 2013)

So much hate for this thing.  It is misguided.

I think this is brilliant.  It is an entry level device, it is much cheaper.  Dumping 3D and the clamshell design make it cheaper to produce.

There are tons of parents who will see this for $130 and get it for the kids who would not buy a $250-$170 3DS.

This is way better than Sony with their gimped PSP model....this thing is not really dropping any features...it is not gimped.  It plays everything a 3DS does (only lose 3D and many don't want the 3D anyway and one speaker instead of 2).

This paves the way for 3DS to come near the levels of success of the DS.


----------



## fojacko (Aug 28, 2013)

The Real Jdbye said:


> I just did, and that's why I'm posting. There are parental controls to disable the 3D effect permanently, so that's no excuse. The price would not go up that much and this is probably going to be more expensive than the 3DS XL anyway.
> The DS lite had an inherent flaw with the hinge. That wasn't a fault of the kids, but the 3DS doesn't seem to share that flaw and I haven't heard of any kids destroying theirs yet. This is probably more sturdy, but honestly, you shouldn't be buying an expensive handheld for your kid if he's likely to break it.
> 
> This might sell to people who complained the 3DS screen looked worse with 3D off. And maybe to stupid parents who don't realize you can disable the 3D effect with parental controls, but that's pretty much it.
> I don't believe the whole thing about it being harmful to kids either. That hasn't been proven yet. It's just an assumption.


 

3DS XL = £165
2DS = £110
(prices in the UK on game.co.uk)

Yeah.... No.

Friendly reminder, in the future do research before posting a reply.


----------



## Jerret Douglass (Aug 28, 2013)

The Real Jdbye said:


> I just did, and that's why I'm posting. There are parental controls to disable the 3D effect permanently, so that's no excuse. The price would not go up that much and this is probably going to be more expensive than the 3DS XL anyway.
> The DS lite had an inherent flaw with the hinge. That wasn't a fault of the kids, but the 3DS doesn't seem to share that flaw and I haven't heard of any kids destroying theirs yet. This is probably more sturdy, but honestly, you shouldn't be buying an expensive handheld for your kid if he's likely to break it.
> 
> This might sell to people who complained the 3DS screen looked worse with 3D off. And maybe to stupid parents who don't realize you can disable the 3D effect with parental controls, but that's pretty much it.
> I don't believe the whole thing about it being harmful to kids either. That hasn't been proven yet. It's just an assumption.


 

You definitely didn't watch the video because if you did you would know that this is going to cost $130 not even close to a 3DS XL.


----------



## The Real Jdbye (Aug 28, 2013)

fojacko said:


> 3DS XL = £165
> 2DS = £110
> (prices in the UK on game.co.uk)
> 
> ...


I didn't see them mention the price of this thing anywhere. And I don't live in UK, so you can't exactly expect me to randomly check for prices which should have been announced in the video if they were already known.
That price is probably tentative, as Nintendo haven't announced the price themselves. Preorder sites do that. With much bigger screens I can't imagine it being cheaper.

But no matter what audience they intend it for it's just really badly designed. It's clunky, it's ugly, and it doesn't look comfortable at all. No amount of marketing BS can change that. I really don't think this will sell.



Jerret Douglass said:


> You definitely didn't watch the video because if you did you would know that this is going to cost $130 not even close to a 3DS XL.


I did not see a price mentioned anywhere in that video. Either way, this won't sell.


----------



## YayMii (Aug 28, 2013)

I find it rather silly that this is getting so much hate. It's a new, cheaper option for people who want to buy Pokemon X/Y and have yet to buy a 3DS, with a screen that's safe for children and doesn't have a hinge that could potentially break. This is an appealing option for some people. For those that don't like it: don't buy it. Simple.


----------



## jonthedit (Aug 28, 2013)

I would only buy this IF it was $50.
That would be truly innovating!


----------



## Vengenceonu (Aug 28, 2013)

Whoever's child gets this won't be allowed at the "cool table" lol.


----------



## fojacko (Aug 28, 2013)

The Real Jdbye said:


> I didn't see them mention the price of this thing anywhere. And I don't live in UK, so you can't exactly expect me to randomly check for prices which should have been announced in the video if they were already known.
> That price is probably tentative, as Nintendo haven't announced the price themselves. Preorder sites do that. With much bigger screens I can't imagine it being cheaper.
> 
> But no matter what audience they intend it for it's just really badly designed. It's clunky, it's ugly, and it doesn't look comfortable at all. No amount of marketing BS can change that. I really don't think this will sell.
> ...


 

2nd sentence in source, also it's not difficult to type "2DS Price" into google. Hell for me it's news article that's larger than everything else and states "News: Nintendo *2DS price* - GAME selling for £109.99".


----------



## frogboy (Aug 28, 2013)

jonthedit said:


> I would only buy this IF it was $50.
> That would be truly innovating!


 
That would also be truly unrealistic!


----------



## TheCasketMan (Aug 28, 2013)

Very creative Nintendo


----------



## blaisedinsd (Aug 28, 2013)

The Real Jdbye said:


> Clam shell devices are not that comfortable I agree, but I honestly think they could've done better than make a device that is mostly square, and I don't understand why it's so much thicker on one end.
> 
> This might sell to people who complained the 3DS screen looked worse with 3D off. And maybe to stupid parents who don't realize you can disable the 3D effect with parental controls, but that's pretty much it.
> I don't believe the whole thing about it being harmful to kids either. That hasn't been proven yet. It's just an assumption.


 

I have read positive impressions of the ergonomics of this from people who have had the device in their hands. No way to really tell until you get your hands on one...it is inherently confusing to understand from people used to holding the clamshell.

I don't believe the 3D is harmful to kids either, but it is an unknown and the whispers are out there.

As far who it will sell to you are missing the point...it will sell to people who think the 3DS has been too expensive. Nintendo has a great library of 3DS games and game that is huge with kids coming out. The last big pokemon came out on DS instead of 3DS didn't it? Why, because DS install base was enormous comparatively. When kids ask their parents for the new pokemon game they are much more likely to get their parents to buy them a 2DS to play it rather than convincing them to get a 3DS.

I only have one 3ds (an XL) in my family and this model may convince me too add at least another one. (I bought 3 DS lites and a DSiXL all brand new back in the day)


----------



## The Milkman (Aug 28, 2013)

Is it bad I actually think it looks neat? Wouldn't BUY one, but I do think it looks neat.


----------



## The Real Jdbye (Aug 28, 2013)

YayMii said:


> I find it rather silly that this is getting so much hate. It's a new, cheaper option for people who want to buy Pokemon X/Y and have yet to buy a 3DS, with a screen that's safe for children and doesn't have a hinge that could potentially break. This is an appealing option for some people. For those that don't like it: don't buy it. Simple.


I find it rather silly that people are defending it. This device has nothing going for it, it's inferior in every way except price.
The hinge is not weak, it's not likely to break, and like I said if your kid handles electronics that poorly maybe you should just wait until he gets a little older. 5yos don't need a 3DS.
My 6yo cousin handles electronics pretty badly, but he still hasn't managed to break any of them. The only thing he's broken are (cheapo) headphones because he keeps pulling the wire. He has a cheapo chinese handheld, and has dropped it and his little brother has stepped on it and all sorts of things, it still works fine.

It takes a lot to break a device. The easiest thing to break is the screen, but that's not easy either because all the plastic around it prevents it from taking a direct hit.

In order to break the hinge on the 3DS you have to actually try to do it. It's not likely to happen by accident.


----------



## EvilMakiPR (Aug 28, 2013)

> _Curiously, the 2DS is even more of a tablet-style system than it appears at first glance, as it actually features a single large screen in its center, not two separate ones. As one of their cost-cutting design measures, Nintendo reduced the number of screens in the system from two to one, and the appearance of separate screens is merely simulated by the way the case masks out the extraneous portions. This means the entire screen is by necessity a touchscreen, with the upper screen protected by a layer of plastic that sits above it. While this makes no difference for the system’s normal functions — after all, neither the system’s firmware or its software would recognize the hidden, inactive zones of the screen or the upper portion’s touch capabilities, even if you exposed those portions — *I’m curious to see what hardware modders manage to do with the system.*_



This will be interesting. Do you guys remember the patent that Nintendo filled way back about the Top Screen being Touch aswell?

Source


----------



## Parasite X (Aug 28, 2013)

Judas18 said:


> How incredibly ugly and pointless.




Exactly the people that don't know how to turn off or restrict the 3D are a bunch of rejects


----------



## The Real Jdbye (Aug 28, 2013)

Parasite X said:


> Exactly the people that don't know how to turn off or restrict the 3D are a bunch of rejects


I understand that the average parent doesn't think about that, but then if they know about the 3D being potentially dangerous to small children shouldn't they also know they can turn it off?
It seems to me Nintendo needs to market this feature rather than create a new device.


----------



## blaisedinsd (Aug 28, 2013)

The Real Jdbye said:


> I find it rather silly that people are defending it. This device has nothing going for it, it's inferior in every way except price.
> The hinge is not weak, it's not likely to break, and like I said if your kid handles electronics that poorly maybe you should just wait until he gets a little older. 5yos don't need a 3DS.
> My 6yo cousin handles electronics pretty badly, but he still hasn't managed to break any of them. The only thing he's broken are (cheapo) headphones because he keeps pulling the wire.


 

You are really just being close minded.

Price is the only reason this thing exists and as I said it is not gimped (not like PSPstreet).

5 year olds love the 3DS. They play mine all the time and I am always worried about them breaking it. I have had many many DS models get broken and it is always at the hinge (well I did have a penny in the card slot kill one and a game jammed in the wrong way bending connector pins and a couple of shoulder button issues)

I don't think it is about turning the 3D off or not but believe it or not there are tons of people who do not want or use the 3D...now they don't have to pay for it. It is not just about kids eye safety and people being dumb.


----------



## Parasite X (Aug 28, 2013)

Is it just me or does anyone else notice what the 2DS looks like side ways I can't help but laugh


----------



## J-Machine (Aug 28, 2013)

This won't sell well for two reasons:

1) average consumer is too stupid to grasp another device like this in an already confusing market full of "DS" machines. child will help with this by claiming they need a 3ds, not a 2ds. labels too will confuse people as it will say 3DS but see no 2ds games per say.

2)Kids are whiny and self entitled brats this generation. They will piss off any parent who is aware the 2ds is a value based alternative that will play 3ds games to the point you will hear "You either get this or nothing" followed by more temper tantrums and a lost sale.

and before someone chimes in with the exceptions being the majority... I've worked retail during both the wiiu and 3ds/xl introductions. No matter how well you get your point across, people are not going to understand this system and those who do won't get it for various reasons regarding their image in society.


----------



## Arras (Aug 28, 2013)

The Real Jdbye said:


> I find it rather silly that people are defending it. This device has nothing going for it, it's inferior in every way except price.
> The hinge is not weak, it's not likely to break, and like I said if your kid handles electronics that poorly maybe you should just wait until he gets a little older. 5yos don't need a 3DS.
> My 6yo cousin handles electronics pretty badly, but he still hasn't managed to break any of them. The only thing he's broken are (cheapo) headphones because he keeps pulling the wire. He has a cheapo chinese handheld, and has dropped it and his little brother has stepped on it and all sorts of things, it still works fine.
> 
> ...


Drop a DS when it's open and there's a good chance of something breaking. Also, you underestimate parents. They'll see the different models and as soon as they realize that
A. this is cheaper
B. does not have the "potentially harmful" or at least "scary new" feature
C does the same thing
They'll be much more likely to buy this thing over a normal 3DS. And while 5 year olds don't need 3DSes, they don't need iPhones and iPads either and yet there's a surprising amount of kids with one.


----------



## orcid (Aug 28, 2013)

Parasite X said:


> Exactly the people that don't know how to turn off or restrict the 3D are a bunch of rejects


For a child it's a big difference if something is restricted with parental control or is simply not available. Parents can buy the 2ds and the children won't complain that the parents forbid the 3D function. Also it's cheaper because of the lack of 3D. So it is a good deal.


----------



## Parasite X (Aug 28, 2013)

The Real Jdbye said:


> I understand that the average parent doesn't think about that, but then if they know about the 3D being potentially dangerous to small children shouldn't they also know they can turn it off?
> It seems to me Nintendo needs to market this feature rather than create a new device.



That's exactly my point, they could have used this opportunity to release a duel analog style 3DS with slightly more advanced features. The 2DS is pointless.


----------



## Isaac (Aug 28, 2013)

I don't like it for 5 reasons. 1, Its ugly. 2, I prefer the clamshell design that makes it more portable. 3, They removed the 3d, which seem like a step backwards. 4, I believe the screen will become incredibly scratched if you use it as a portable due to the fact you can't close it. 5, Its ugly.


----------



## Arras (Aug 28, 2013)

I wonder if that stuff can be accessed through potential homebrew one day (although I somewhat doubt it), that would be pretty neat.


----------



## WiiUBricker (Aug 28, 2013)

The only good thing about this is that 3DS games WILL LOOK BETTER in 2D than on a 3DS with disabled 3D.
I would have bought this thing if it wasn't for Nintendo to drop the clamshell design.


----------



## Parasite X (Aug 28, 2013)

orcid said:


> For a child it's a big difference if something is restricted with parental control or is simply not available. Parents can buy the 2ds and the children won't complain that the parents forbid the 3D function. Also it's cheaper because of the lack of 3D. So it is a good deal.




True but its still pointless in my view because the 3DS gives you the option to turn off the 3D.


----------



## ViRGE (Aug 28, 2013)

Fishaman P said:


> I'm sorry Nintendo.  I wanted a 2DS, but the lack of a clamshell design is a dealbreaker.


Agreed in full. All I wanted was a 3DS without the 3D screen and the heavy battery life penalty it imposes. I'm glad Nintendo has the sense to realize that 3D isn't for everyone, but then they had to go and screw up the rest of the console's design.


----------



## SolidSnake95 (Aug 28, 2013)

I have this disturbing sense that Nintendo will eventually just make their games 2D...


----------



## weavile001 (Aug 28, 2013)

SolidSnake95 said:


> I have this disturbing sense that Nintendo will eventually just make their games 2D...


 
....what do you mean?


----------



## blaisedinsd (Aug 28, 2013)

This basically sums it up. This is not a bad move by Nintendo at all even if many of you are laughing at it and hating on it.



> If current 3DS owners look at the 2DS and think “Wow, that thing is dumb and I don’t want it,” I don’t think Nintendo much cares about that. The point is getting a different group of people into the DS ecosystem. Nintendo could drop the 3DS price by a few dollars, but it’s a much better idea to redesign the whole thing and ditch the elements that keep the price high and the margin low.


----------



## funem (Aug 28, 2013)

Sorry if it's been said, but I am not reading all the 14 pages. The main reason Nintendo will eventually lose out in the mobile gaming marketplace is not because of the cost on the hardware, the 3DS price point was fine, its the cost of the software. I don't care if you think that the depth of play in games is deeper on a dedicated handheld console, it's not so much anymore, mobile gaming on tablets and phones is changing. Games on like Ghost Trick, Lego Batman 2 and Bastion are already available on your phone Need For Speed Most Wanted, Joe Danger, Colin McCrae Rally, Sonic Racing, The World Ends With You, Final Fantasy, XCOM: Enemy Unknown, AfterBurner, Ravensword: Shadowlands, Galaxy on Fire 2, Toy Story: Smash It!, Tiny Thief and lots and lots and lots more are on mobiles and they are damn big and fun games. Even Gameloft have finally got it right with Asphalt 8. There are literally hundreds of big games on iOS and Android that are better than most games on the DS/3DS. I'm not to saying Nintendo 3DS games are poor, I still play my 3DS games, its just when you compete in a marketplace you have to react when faces with stiff competition, and dropping the hardware spec and price is not a good start when people will still think twice about it because of the price of the games.

Take me for example, I have kids, two kids, why would I spend £30 x 2 on the same game for both of them to play when I could give them literally hundreds of paid iOS and Android titles on their tablet or phone for the same money. And I only have to buy it once and they both can play it, and so can I at no extra cost. If I paid even £3 for a game on iOS and Android and they got bored after a few weeks with it, I wouldn't mind but Pay £30 each for a game and I feel differently. That's why last Christmas we got them Android Tablets for the same cost as the DS, but had a greatly cheaper running cost with regards to apps and games.

Then there is the eShop prices, why would you buy a game like Cut the rope on the 3DS for £££ when its pence on most phones and the game is better and gets updated more. Nintendo need to drop the prices of the mobile console games, I don't mean to a couple of dollars or a couple of pounds but £10 - 15 is a good staring price and would encourage more people to think about the consoles, heck even creating a silver or special range of older 3DS titles at a reduced price would be a good start. Don't even get me started on the price of eShop digital download prices of full retail titles.

Nintendo need to get their head out of the sand and see what is happening in the world and realise, if they are note careful they will get left behind, and that is a day I would hate to see happen.

I like to say, "There is no point buying a car if you can't afford to put petrol in it."

You don't have to agree, its an opinion, but I still think there are a lot of valid points in it.


----------



## Ericthegreat (Aug 28, 2013)

Early April fools lol?


----------



## gokujr1000 (Aug 28, 2013)

Why didn't they just make a cheaper 2D version of the 3DS instead of going all out and blatantly trying to appeal to tablet/mobile users?


----------



## WrestlinFan (Aug 28, 2013)

J-Machine said:


> This won't sell well for two reasons:
> 
> 1) average consumer is too stupid to grasp another device like this in an already confusing market full of "DS" machines. child will help with this by claiming they need a 3ds, not a 2ds. labels too will confuse people as it will say 3DS but see no 2ds games per say.
> 
> ...


 

Kids being brats is exclusive to the new generation?

Heard it here first folks.


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Aug 28, 2013)

I'll buy one.


----------



## Sheimi (Aug 28, 2013)

If it does gateway, then I'll buy it. If it doesn't, then I will go to the store for a 4.5 firmware.


----------



## Sakitoshi (Aug 28, 2013)

why make a shit product when you already have a cheap version(regular 3DS)??
anyway I don't think the upper screen is touch capable, one thing is the screen itself and another is the digitalizer, that is the one that does the touch function.


----------



## back25 (Aug 28, 2013)

Why doesn't any VW touareg owner get butthurt when they announced VW GO! , and people get butthurt over this?
Don't like it, then dont buy it. Won't kill you.

Also, the grip is in the center so it will probably feel a lot lighter, awesome considering the target audience.


----------



## Deleted-236924 (Aug 28, 2013)

ComeTurismO said:


> I had a feeling Nintendo would do this after making the Wii Mini.
> A few months later it would be Wii Mini U or Wii U Mini.


 
That's what it reminded me of, too.
Except not Canada-only, but still.



Chary said:


> You think it's terrible looking, but in actuality, it's a money ploy. Nintendo will drag in masses of little children. With tablets all the rage now, this 2DS is perfect to market to the younger crowds.


 
It's still terrible-looking.


----------



## EvilMakiPR (Aug 28, 2013)

Sakitoshi said:


> why make a shit product when you already have a cheap version(regular 3DS)??
> anyway I don't think the upper screen is touch capable, one thing is the screen itself and another is the digitalizer, that is the one that does the touch function.


 
Did you read? Is just ONE screen


----------



## Hanafuda (Aug 28, 2013)

Sakitoshi said:


> why make a shit product when you already have a cheap version(regular 3DS)??


 


My daughter is 10 years old and has a 3DS XL, but if she were still in the 5-7 year old range, I'd be buying her the 2DS. 

But with this thing on the market, I'll agree with you that it's time for Nintendo to drop the regular 3DS.


.


----------



## wrettcaughn (Aug 28, 2013)

Now if only they would have sold this to begin with and at this price point rather than $250 for their 3D gimmick...


----------



## AngryGeek416 (Aug 28, 2013)

They should of named it 3DSLite or 3DS JR. or 3DS Kids, something that still lets you know it's a 3DS but striped down for kids. The 2DS title is the stupidest thing ever that is so confusing whoever thought of that should be fired. People are gonna think Nintendo has 3 different handhelds out now and start asking where the 2DS games are. FACE PALM


----------



## Gahars (Aug 28, 2013)

So it's not even "dual screened" then? It's just 1 screen?

"2DS" is a damned lie.


----------



## nukeboy95 (Aug 28, 2013)

don't know if posted BUT!

it is not two screens JUST ONE BIG SCREEN!


source


----------



## Ethevion (Aug 28, 2013)

Shouldn't it be called the SDS or something? Single Dual Screen or 1DS?


----------



## blaisedinsd (Aug 28, 2013)

nukeboy95 said:


> don't know if posted BUT!
> 
> it is not two screens JUST ONE BIG SCREEN!
> 
> ...


 
I heard that and they said something that both "screens" are touch screens because of this....what does that mean?

Seems like that would actually be confusing....I know some games I have tried to use touch on the top screen but the game won't support top touch screen functions.....maybe if you use the top it works like the bottom but then you wouldn't be seeing what you are touching so it would be pointless.


Or maybe only the bottom works for touch and they are just talking that the top is technically touch as well even if software doesn't support it.

Ah Ok, the top is covered by plastic so it doesn't register touch I think is what they mean. But does this mean possibly the touch screen is capacitive? Normally the touchscreen is separate from the display part of the screen, they are implying it is built in to it on this model.


----------



## AngryGeek416 (Aug 28, 2013)

blaisedinsd said:


> I heard that and they said something that both "screens" are touch screens because of this....what does that mean?
> 
> Seems like that would actually be confusing....I know some games I have tried to use touch on the top screen but the game won't support top touch screen functions.....maybe if you use the top it works like the bottom but then you wouldn't be seeing what you are touching so it would be pointless.
> 
> ...


 
Im pretty sure its just one big touch screen but the top screen has plastic over it or glass so you can't actually touch it, It's a cheap way for Nintendo to save money.


----------



## TwilightWarrior (Aug 28, 2013)

Honestly wouldn't have made fun of it if it was folded and had a better name.


----------



## Sicklyboy (Aug 28, 2013)

I'm gonna hate my job as an electronics worker at Target even more now.


----------



## Hop2089 (Aug 28, 2013)

The design looks supremely derpy, and too tablet based, however I may get one but only if I can't get a US 3DS in decent condition (no scratches on the screens), for under the $129.99 this thing is priced at.


----------



## kristianity77 (Aug 28, 2013)

I thought certain games, like Mario 3D land etc more or less made a requirement for 3D for certain 3d platform sections to gauge jumps etc.  How will this work in just 2D?


----------



## Vengenceonu (Aug 28, 2013)

Nintendo basically set up age filters for the 3DS:
*2DS:* 7 and under (No 3D is perfect for kids)
*3DS*: 8-14 (Perfect for small hands or those who prefer a smaller portable system)
*3DSXL*: 15 and up (Anyone who wants/needs a larger system)


----------



## insidexdeath (Aug 28, 2013)

I don't understand why people are making a fuss out of this. Firstly, this System is mostly aimed for children for many reasons:

-It has no 3D since 3D is harmful to children who are 7 or below.-This system has no hinges which is child friendly since children tend to break their 3DS'/DS' hinges.
-Hello it's cheaper even though it is not cheaper by that much, but still parents will immediately think of buying this system for their children knowing that it has what I stated above and cheaper.

I understand that the name is going to be a bit of an issue since it is going to be called a '2DS' and there will be a confusion for some people whether this could play '3DS' games or not.

This system is simply not for you if you already have a 3DS or a 3DS XL.


----------



## shadow1w2 (Aug 28, 2013)

hmm, I don't see any IR port. Wonder if it has one.
I do kinda like the shoulder buttons though.
A colored SNES pad version would look nice :3

At first I was thinking this was gonna be a digital games only device like the PSPgo.
Glad they didn't do that.

I bet they just got a big shipment of non 3D screens by accident and decided to make use of em and order more while their at it xD
I'm actually kinda surprised they didn't just make it one big Wii U style unit with a big touch screen that only worked on the bottom.
Costs more to make two small screens like that.

Though gotta say I'd enjoy fixing one of those, fitting the ribbon through the hinge of a DS/3DS is quite a chore if you aren't perfectly calm at that moment.


----------



## J-Machine (Aug 28, 2013)

WrestlinFan said:


> Kids being brats is exclusive to the new generation?
> 
> Heard it here first folks.


never implied that. only talked of this current generation, not all of them as it would be hard to get someone from the 80's/90's who is still a child no doubt. I don't want to make a personal attack but why make such a remark if you weren’t willing to understand what was written? Now if I said "Nowadays kids are self en..." then yes you would have something but that isn't what I wrote.


----------



## Nah3DS (Aug 28, 2013)

WiiUBricker said:


> The only good thing about this is that 3DS games WILL LOOK BETTER in 2D than on a 3DS with disabled 3D.


What makes you think that? I'm just curious.


----------



## FAST6191 (Aug 28, 2013)

Gahars said:


> So it's not even "dual screened" then? It's just 1 screen?
> 
> "2DS" is a damned lie.



Depending upon the person you end up speaking to the DS could stand for either dual screen OR developer system

Wait it is not like developers are something Nintendo is wooing these days. Carry on.



funem said:


> That's why last Christmas we got them Android Tablets for the same cost as the DS, but had a greatly cheaper running cost with regards to apps and games.



Sounds like a plan.


----------



## Issac (Aug 29, 2013)

Vengenceonu said:


> Okay, what the fuck is up with the gaming industry. They can't count for shit lately...
> 
> "Alright class, let's go over this again! Count to 3 please."
> 
> ...


 

A late late response to this... Microsoft is kinda good at counting too!

Xbox: (nothing), 360, 1.


----------



## Bart Lemming (Aug 29, 2013)

They should've just brought back the GBA with a super high quality screen and a battery that lasts forever.


----------



## Harsky (Aug 29, 2013)

Vengenceonu said:


> Nintendo basically set up age filters for the 3DS:
> *2DS:* 7 and under (No 3D is perfect for kids)
> *3DS*: 8-14 (Perfect for small hands or those who prefer a smaller portable system)
> *3DSXL*: 15 and up (Anyone who wants/needs a larger system)


 

I'd give it a couple more months before they announce a 2DSXL


----------



## Eriatarka (Aug 29, 2013)

WHAT THE FUCK!


----------



## WiiUBricker (Aug 29, 2013)

NahuelDS said:


> What makes you think that? I'm just curious.


http://gbatemp.net/threads/the-3ds-3d-screen-looks-bad-in-2d.340847/
Also: http://gbatemp.net/threads/the-3ds-3d-screen-looks-bad-in-2d.340847/page-5#post-4639342


----------



## GamerzHell9137 (Aug 29, 2013)

> According to Fils-Aime, the idea for the 2DS came from wanting to appeal to younger consumers, as the standard 3DS is aimed at players age seven and up.


 


Spoiler


----------



## kingsora831 (Aug 29, 2013)

Honestly, I can't even see a kid 7 and younger even being able to properly hold one of this things, let alone use it correctly. 

Children tablets I can understand since all it takes to operate is a simple tap or swipe, but when you throw in face buttons, shoulder buttons, analog and thumb pad on this big hunk a junk are kids really gonna be able to operate this correctly??

Just get the original 3ds, its small enough for a child, cheap and guess what? it can turn off 3d if need be.


----------



## Deleted member 473940 (Aug 29, 2013)

Not gonna complain about the hardware design.
But naming.. gosh, Nintendo really needs to fucking get their naming right.

Let's think of a story:
You walk into gamestop and buy a 2DS. You are looking for 2DS games, but you find only DS and 3DS games.. all confused, you approach the gamestop employee and ask for 2DS games. The employee was nice enough and explained to you, "the 2ds plays 3DS games and DS games. Its basically a 3DS without 3D. There is no 2DS games." Mind fucked, you ask yourself wtf did you just buy. 
Now of course this is a ideal situation where you didnt know what the 2DS was. 

Now, I can empathize with them. What could they name their new system? 3DS-non3d? 3DS-Lite? DS3? lol
Its a very weird situation. But I can see a lot of confusion with this.

They(Nintendo) clearly have a target audience for this "2DS". But as if they havent already confused their consumers enough...


----------



## Nah3DS (Aug 29, 2013)

WiiUBricker said:


> http://gbatemp.net/threads/the-3ds-3d-screen-looks-bad-in-2d.340847/
> Also: http://gbatemp.net/threads/the-3ds-3d-screen-looks-bad-in-2d.340847/page-5#post-4639342


didn't know that, never had the change to play with a 3DS yet


----------



## stanleyopar2000 (Aug 29, 2013)

all "memeing" aside...hehe...at least the 2DS won't have the permanent screen bevel scratch issue like all 3DS's handhelds have..oh I forgot..that's because you fucking can't fold it in your pocket! ..seriously..now the Wii-U has a twin brother to give it cyanaide for the "Christmas cashout" holiday season

wonder if this is also a desperate attempt to weed out the "Gateway" remember when the 3DS was hacked with flashcarts, Nintendo all of a sudden made a BIGGER version of the 3DS [with the latest firmware of course]

I'm sure the 2DS will come equipped with the newest gateway stopping firmware.

I like the 3D features on the 3DS, lets hope they keep that way, and don't pull a "ROB", with the gimmick of "glasses-free 3D"


----------



## Deleted member 473940 (Aug 29, 2013)

Vengenceonu said:


> Lol, hold on there. Let them choose. If I was a little kid I would rather the used 3DS. Nowadays little kids are cruel, you wouldn't want them to get teased now would you? Ask them first and try not so make it sound so cool lol.


 
lol my bros are 7 and 10. They would miss the 3D feature.
I changed my mind  gonna get them 3DS instead. 
Probably going to get a 2DS with my Pokemon X/Y pre-order myself though.


----------



## wiewcw (Aug 29, 2013)

So it is good to buy as future "rare" unit as Virtual Boy today... 2DS is like some other king of Ninty's failure designs... New plastic "Wii" is also that thing... if company wanted more money they release crap like that.


----------



## blaisedinsd (Aug 29, 2013)

I don't know....I don't think it is a bad name.

Their is a segment of people who are very Anti-3D.  They hate it, it makes them sick or whatever.

Dropping the 3D from the name may make it more appealing to them.  The first person I told about the 2DS knew instantly what it was and was like HELL YEAH I hate the 3D on my 3DS.  There is a guy who has posted who is hesitant to buy a 3DS because he hates 3D and telling him you can turn it off doesn't matter, he feels he is missing something or paying for a feature he can't/won't use.

I think it is sort of significant.  Will we have 3DS games in the future that do not support 3D?  The 3DS install base is going to be segmented, will we get games like 3D land where the 3D is used in intersting ways in the future?  Doubtful now.  Is Nintendo moving away from 3D?  I don't think anything on Wii U currently supports 3D and SMB 3D world is looking like it won't have 3D either.  Is the 3D feature of the 3DS now just something that was mistake, that raised the cost of HW and cut in to profits?  Did the 3D sell enough hardware to be worth including it?  Could the Wii U gamepad prove to be a mistake in this same way?  Could we see a budget Wii U model in the future (perhaps with a 3DS usable for gamepad specific features)?


----------



## franco0291 (Aug 29, 2013)

Can this thing even fit in your pocket? also looks like it can break in half


----------



## Jan1tor (Aug 29, 2013)

I can see it now! The next thing will be a 3DU that can be in 3D but only use the gamepad and not the TV and will be in mono and you will have to wear it around your neck because the buttons will be 5 more inches apart on each side.


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Aug 29, 2013)

I don't know why you guys are making a big deal out of this. This is aimed towards children. It's a very very very simple layout. Apple can get away with releasing iPhones yearly, make iPads yearly, and even an iPad mini, but as soon as Nintendo revises their hardware for kids, that's going too far?


----------



## BrightNeko (Aug 29, 2013)

I think this is suppose to be a more kid friendly version. It looks a lot more solid than the original systems and that cheaper price probably helps for the holiday season. Jesus does it look dumb and fucking bulky.
....
Though looking at it a bit more I think it is kinda cute..


----------



## assassinz (Aug 29, 2013)

nukeboy95 said:


> don't know if posted BUT!
> 
> it is not two screens JUST ONE BIG SCREEN!
> 
> ...


 
The fact that the 2DS uses one big screen to display two screens means that there is a chance for someone to open that baby up and possibly find a way to make a cable to hook it up to a TV/monitor. 
If that can be done, then I see gamers buying the 2DS just for playing 3DS and DS games on their TVs.   And it looks like it would be a comfortable controller too. So someone buy this and start hacking it so we can play 3DS on TV!


----------



## pasc (Aug 29, 2013)

chavosaur said:


> That is the ugliest, most what the fuck thing I have ever seen.
> Nintendo
> What
> Are
> ...



Exactly my thoughts.

I think the Apple iPad Pressure is so high they felt they would require another tablet esque device since the first doesn't sell.

My XL ? = <3

This ? = I Checked date to make sure it's not April 1st


I hope they'll soon realize their mistake.

Removing 3D is like admitting that it is a gimmick (which I do not think, as it literally adds depth)

Even the buttons on this 2D thing are badly placed…

I hope N is just RickRolling us.




omega59 said:


> Nintendo are running out of ideas to cash in..... all they are doing are REMAKE crap and you people are dumb to buy it.


So… where is my Majoras Mask btw ?


----------



## AngryGeek416 (Aug 29, 2013)

I've had some time to think about this, I actually think its a good idea. The name tho...terrible just terrible 3DS Jr. would of been better and straight to the point.


----------



## jagerstaffel (Aug 29, 2013)

All that space for a second sliderpad....


----------



## Bladexdsl (Aug 29, 2013)

silly nintendo April was 4 months ago!


----------



## AngryGeek416 (Aug 29, 2013)

jagerstaffel said:


> All that space for a second sliderpad....


 
Second analog stick is completely unnecessary have you actually played a 3ds? You don't need it. I'll never understand why people are complaining about something not being there but theres no use for it even if it was there because the games aren't designed for 2 analogs. I mean i beat RE Revelations which was supposed to be the most important game to get a circle pad pro for without 2 analogs it plays damn fine i don't get it.


----------



## Isaiahplayspokem (Aug 29, 2013)

Now introducing the 2DS with glasses. No need to play any of your 3DS games in 2D anymore.


----------



## jagerstaffel (Aug 29, 2013)

CanuckBuck said:


> Second analog stick is completely unnecessary have you actually played a 3ds? You don't need it. I'll never understand why people are complaining about something not being there but theres no use for it even if it was there because the games aren't designed for 2 analogs. I mean i beat RE Revelations which was supposed to be the most important game to get a circle pad pro for without 2 analogs it plays damn fine i don't get it.


 
Hey, games support it. That fact alone is that some people like it. But with this 2DS, it doesn't look possible. Sure to you you may be able to play with only 1 sliderpad, but that's your bleeding opinion and it's all about you, you don't speak for everyone.

Of course Nintendo can do something funny and make a side attachment for the 2DS, while making it compatible with the WiiU like a WiiU gamepad


----------



## Jerret Douglass (Aug 29, 2013)

Isaac said:


> I don't like it for 5 reasons. 1, Its ugly. 2, I prefer the clamshell design that makes it more portable. 3, They removed the 3d, which seem like a step backwards. 4, I believe the screen will become incredibly scratched if you use it as a portable due to the fact you can't close it. 5, Its ugly.


 

1. It looks pretty much much like an open 3DS so if it's ugly so is an open 3DS. 2. Sure it's more portable but the 3DS XL is so big to begin with it's really not portable, and let's not talk about the poor excuse of the first 3DS. 3. They removed it because the 2DS was made for young kids not older kids who already have a 3DS. 4. Use the case, it was shown in all the 2DS videos and looks quiet nice. 5. See #1.


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Aug 29, 2013)

CanuckBuck said:


> Second analog stick is completely unnecessary have you actually played a 3ds? You don't need it. I'll never understand why people are complaining about something not being there but theres no use for it even if it was there because the games aren't designed for 2 analogs. I mean i beat RE Revelations which was supposed to be the most important game to get a circle pad pro for without 2 analogs it plays damn fine i don't get it.


 

Games don't need it. But nope, you won't win. Because people will just say "ya but it limits the types of games that can play on 3ds, no fps!" FPS on 3DS would be terrible anyways. Not to mention, Monster Hunter was another game that people said needed circle pad pro. I played the demo on my XL, I thought it worked just fine.


----------



## Isaiahplayspokem (Aug 29, 2013)

Let's play Donkey Kong 3D. Revised: Let's play Donkey Kong


----------



## wrettcaughn (Aug 29, 2013)

Eh...maybe I'll buy one for my 2 year old...  If Nintendo would have released this alongside the 3DS at this price, I'd probably have 2 of them.


----------



## Isaac (Aug 29, 2013)

Jerret Douglass said:


> 1. It looks pretty much much like an open 3DS so if it's ugly so is an open 3DS. 2. Sure it's more portable but the 3DS XL is so big to begin with it's really not portable, and let's not talk about the poor excuse of the first 3DS. 3. They removed it because the 2DS was made for young kids not older kids who already have a 3DS. 4. Use the case, it was shown in all the 2DS videos and looks quiet nice. 5. See #1.


I said "I don't like it". You trying to change my opinion of it is pointless. If you like it, that's fine, I couldn't care less. Have a nice day, and try not to hurt yourself.


----------



## Foxi4 (Aug 29, 2013)

ShadowSoldier said:


> FPS on 3DS would be terrible anyways.


Interesting how _"Metroid Prime: Hunters"_ is one of the better games on the DS which has _no_ analog stick.


> Not to mention, Monster Hunter was another game that people said needed circle pad pro. I played the demo on my XL, I thought it worked just fine.


 
I played the full version and it's awkward to say the least.


----------



## wrettcaughn (Aug 29, 2013)

Don't know why people are saying it's geared towards children...  Pretty sure I saw more adults than kids playing it in the ad...


----------



## jagerstaffel (Aug 29, 2013)

So I've just read that comparison chart, if this is aimed at kids, it's a little heavier than the original 3DS...

Now there's one other thing I think is weird, probably for lack of detail. Battery life is 3.5-5.5 hours? I thought the 3 hour battery life is for full 3D gaming, but since this has no 3D, minimum battery life should have been better. Probably because of that one giant screen.


----------



## Vengenceonu (Aug 29, 2013)

Best Explanation of the 2DS Ever!


----------



## ComeTurismO (Aug 29, 2013)

Even though I'm against this;
Not only it can be good for children, it's good for adults, too. When the 3DS first released, people returned their's since it gave them seizures and headaches, adults, also. But yes, it's ugly and not necessary. Just turn your 3D slider to the OFF mode, and you're fine..
:facepalm: Nintendo.. :facepalm: ...


----------



## Sychophantom (Aug 29, 2013)

I can't be bothered to read 19 pages, but I'm kind of amused by this. It's a Nintendo version of the PSP e1000.

I'll buy one for because I own one (at least) of every iteration of Nintendo Handhelds. Doubt I'll play it often.


----------



## AngryGeek416 (Aug 29, 2013)

jagerstaffel said:


> Hey, games support it. That fact alone is that some people like it. But with this 2DS, it doesn't look possible. Sure to you you may be able to play with only 1 sliderpad, but that's your bleeding opinion and it's all about you, you don't speak for everyone.
> 
> Of course Nintendo can do something funny and make a side attachment for the 2DS, while making it compatible with the WiiU like a WiiU gamepad


 
It's not my opinion, it's fact Nintendo doesn't make 3DS games that require an additional analog stick; the circle pad pro was made to make those "bleeding" complainers happy. Seriously if you want a second analog SO bad for some reason go grab a Vita.


----------



## RedCoreZero (Aug 29, 2013)




----------



## iHavezMyBirdo (Aug 29, 2013)

Well, no bumps to scratch the top screen, no hinges to break, 2D-only screen makes it cheaper to make and cheaper to sell. Doesn't look that bad.
Plus no one is being forced to buy this if they don't want to. Big deal.


----------



## UltraMew (Aug 29, 2013)

The best f*cking joke ever. OH WAIT-

I might get one! Nah, I'll get a 3DS XL.


----------



## KidIce (Aug 29, 2013)

Wait, you're gearing this at 5-6 year old kids and you have that horrible stick/button layout?!? It already looks difficult to use the slider and the triggers w/ adult hands, but you'd need to have freakin' sasquatch hands to use the triggers and the d-pad at the same time. WTF?!? Seriously!!!

It's bigger than a normal 3DS or 3DSXL (when closed), so now it it's a less portable system that BEGS to be taken out (Street Pass, Play Coins, etc) that you want a kindergartner to lug around?!? Reminds me of those stupid huge ass pencils they tried to make me write w/ back then. "I have tiny 5 year old hands, why the hell would making me use a pencil as thick as my wrist seem like a good idea? And you wonder why my penmanship blows?!?"

And you eliminated the 3D effect? Great... All the 3DS shovelware just got a lot cheaper to make and your still going to charge full pop for it. Fuck you.

I wish I had more middle fingers to give this thing the salute it truly deserves.


----------



## GamerzHell9137 (Aug 29, 2013)

Foxi4 said:


> Interesting how _"Metroid Prime: Hunters"_ is one of the better games on the DS which has _no_ analog stick.
> 
> 
> I played the full version and it's awkward to say the least.


 

At the beginning yeah but u get used to it.
Finished the game without the circle pro pad.


----------



## Densetsu (Aug 29, 2013)

Spoiler: Dear Nintendo:










*It does not print money.*


----------



## Walker D (Aug 29, 2013)

Nintendo should take action on making their hardware designers stop using cocaine and marihuana ...since Iwata already stated that he don't want to fire too much employees..


----------



## xwatchmanx (Aug 29, 2013)

"Making yearly upgrades is so mainstream. Let's make a downgrade instead." #HipsterNintendo

In all seriousness though, I think this a great idea from a marketing standpoint, for a bunch of reasons. I don't intend to get one though (except maybe as a collectors' item when the 3DS lifespan is finished).


----------



## relminator (Aug 29, 2013)

While I like the price, the buttons look ill-placed.


----------



## Jerret Douglass (Aug 29, 2013)

Isaac said:


> I said "I don't like it". You trying to change my opinion of it is pointless. If you like it, that's fine, I couldn't care less. Have a nice day, and try not to hurt yourself.


 

Not trying to change your opinion but you contradict yourself too much. You're the only person here blowing up like this is a big deal.


----------



## RchUncleSkeleton (Aug 29, 2013)

No clamshell? Check. No 3D? Check. Huge bulky piece of shit? Check. Priced only $30-$40 less than a standard 3DS? Checkaroo.

If Nintendo wasn't doomed before they certainly will be when they release this horrible mess.


----------



## mysticwaterfall (Aug 29, 2013)

I know I'm probably in the minority, but I always play with 3d on max and love when the games have impressive 3d.  Certanily not a requirement (NSMB2, etc come to mind) but I do like the extra wow factor if its done right. I hope this doesn't encourage people to just stop using 3d.

I almost feel sorry for the massive confusion the retail people will have to deal with.


----------



## Snailface (Aug 29, 2013)

wrettcaughn said:


> Don't know why people are saying it's geared towards children... Pretty sure I saw more adults than kids playing it in the ad...


Nintendo themselves have said its targeted for the kiddos.



			
				kotaku article said:
			
		

> "This device allows us to get to that five or six-year-old demographic," Fils-Aime said
> ...
> "We expect consumers to use it just the way they use a current 3DS," Fils-Aime said. "And, really, from a target standpoint, this is designed for that entry-level gamer. For a family of four with two kids, when you're looking at spending either $169.99 or $199.99 for two this holiday, now you've got a more affordable choice with Nintendo 2DS."


One nice thing about this system, looking away from its ... looks for a moment, is that no longer will there be color differences between the two screens since they're actually a single screen now.

Disappointed with the low battery-life and lack of portability however. Still will be getting one -- got that Nintendo hoarding disease.


----------



## Luigi2012SM64DS (Aug 29, 2013)

Yeah I'm pretty sure Mario Kart's opening animations will look great with those borders. And what? Is the clamshell design a choking hazard now?


----------



## xwatchmanx (Aug 29, 2013)

Luigi2012SM64DS said:


> Yeah I'm pretty sure Mario Kart's opening animations will look great with those borders. And what? Is the clamshell design a choking hazard now?


What borders?

And I think the reason for no clamshell is three-fold. First, it allows for that tablet-like appearance that'll be appealing to parents and casuals. Second, since it's designed with younger kids in mind, there's no chance of broken hinges due to their carelessness. And third, it allows to cut costs, since it allows Nintendo to use a single screen for both screens (what a weird thing to say), which they've stated does make things cheaper.


----------



## m45t3r (Aug 29, 2013)

If I was Nintendo, I would remove both cameras too, since it doesn't make much sense to have a 3D camera when you can't view 3D content (yeah, I know you can take photos with it and put on your computer with 3D screen/3DS, but still the 3DS camera is so poor that it isn't worth it) and put the price to US$99. As far as I know, there isn't that much software that uses the camera anyway (some Augmented Reality games that are a gimmick).

And anyway, this seems to be better to handle them my 3DS. I can see me buying one of these if my 3DS break or something, since I don't play it outside my house anyway.


----------



## Walker D (Aug 29, 2013)

Indeed.....


----------



## Count Duckula (Aug 29, 2013)

So you buy a 2DS, then look for games labeled '3DS' to play on it. Brilliant marketing!


----------



## UltraMew (Aug 29, 2013)

Yep. Dat true as hell.


----------



## Yoshinecra (Aug 29, 2013)

I... actually like the idea of a cheap 3ds. The design, on the other hand, looks kind of clunky.


----------



## DJPlace (Aug 29, 2013)

wow a cheap way to the 3ds side of things but only it's called 2ds boy is this the stupidest thing they ever called it also why is the stick on top not bottom?


----------



## deishido (Aug 29, 2013)

I, for one, welcome our former 2D overlords.

But in all seriousness, Many people were upset by the whole 3d thing, and now people are upset over them returning to 2D (But still letting you play the new games)
Personally, I like it. I always play LoZoT and AC:NL with the 3D off because it's strenuous sometimes. Especially after a long day at work. I'm with M45t3r on the camera concept personally, I don't use them even with 3d available. But, children LOVE to take pictures. Why remove a feature that could still be considered desirable? I find the larger size with the smaller screens a sort of middle ground between the 3DS and 3DSXL. I didn't like the appearance of the XL's Screens, but I liked how it felt while playing. Granted, this won't be going in my pocket to work or anything, but it would probably fit well into a kid's backpack. Notably, a child probably won't have pockets big enough to fit either of the 3DS systems into, and they shouldn't be carting videogames around to school and stuff.

The tablet like design is much simpler and more appealing to those who aren't already Ninty fans and of course, those more familiar with tablets and other non-folding handhelds. This isn't a device made for someone who already has one [3DS], it's made to appeal to more casual gamers [phones, tablets and the like] while still offering Nintendo's arsenal of exclusives such as Zelda, Mario, Pokemon and more. Speaking of, coinciding with X and Y's release date make this a good choice for families who haven't gotten into the 3DS scene for themselves or their children this holiday season. A lower initial price point coupled together with the new games launching and being avaliable the same day, and of course almost all of the old games, makes this a great entry-level game system. As it seems to be intended for. (Although, I'm not entry level. I still rather like the design changes myself)

TL;DR
I think it's pretty


----------



## m45t3r (Aug 29, 2013)

deishido said:


> I, for one, welcome our former 2D overlords.
> 
> But in all seriousness, Many people were upset by the whole 3d thing, and now people are upset over them returning to 2D (But still letting you play the new games)
> Personally, I like it. I always play LoZoT and AC:NL with the 3D off because it's strenuous sometimes. Especially after a long day at work. I'm with M45t3r on the camera concept personally, I don't use them even with 3d available. But, children LOVE to take pictures. Why remove a feature that could still be considered desirable? I find the larger size with the smaller screens a sort of middle ground between the 3DS and 3DSXL. I didn't like the appearance of the XL's Screens, but I liked how it felt while playing. Granted, this won't be going in my pocket to work or anything, but it would probably fit well into a kid's backpack. Notably, a child probably won't have pockets big enough to fit either of the 3DS systems into, and they shouldn't be carting videogames around to school and stuff.
> ...


 
Well, I think a child would prefer to take pictures with their smartphone or tablet but I can see a child that only owns a 3DS taking photos with it (even it they're poor, children just don't care too much). Anyway, I would take a lower price than the cameras any day.

As Ars said on this article this console would be even more interesting if it was a true tablet. Fragmentations issues aside, a tablet from Nintendo would be very interesting for children/casual use. The problem is the resistive screen, if they put a capacitative screen on it I would give my money easily.


----------



## Ubuntuの刀 (Aug 29, 2013)

What type of fuckin... then again if it's cheaper than the 3DS, I think I'd get it over the 3DS cuz the only real 3DS games I would get are like Pokemon X and Y and the Mario Kart 7.
Oh, and I know when I get a 2DS(or some shit like that) I will be able to pirate 3DS games. Rofl.


----------



## Isaac (Aug 29, 2013)

Jerret Douglass said:


> Not trying to change your opinion but you contradict yourself too much. You're the only person here blowing up like this is a big deal.


I'm not blowing up. I don't think I was contradicting myself, and if you weren't trying to change my opinion, why would you tell me why it was wrong. I for one, am fine with people having different opinions, I value opinions, It is not my goal to get into an argument in this thread, or at all. I am ending this right... about... now.


----------



## FencingFoxFTW (Aug 29, 2013)

so, a weird looking 3DS, without the 3D, and most probably won't be compatible with Gateway?


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Aug 29, 2013)

FencingFoxFTW said:


> so, a weird looking 3DS, without the 3D, and most probably won't be compatible with Gateway?


 

It doesn't matter if it's compatible with the Gateway, this is aimed towards kids.



m45t3r said:


> As Ars said on this article this console would be even more interesting if it was a true tablet. Fragmentations issues aside, a tablet from Nintendo would be very interesting for children/casual use. The problem is the resistive screen, if they put a capacitative screen on it I would give my money easily.


 
No. Resistive > Capacitive. Fact


----------



## Foxi4 (Aug 29, 2013)

ShadowSoldier said:


> Resistive > Capacitive. Fact


 
Depends on the criteria. Good luck performing proper, accurate multi-touch calculations on a resistive screen _(although there are some resistive screens that do those fine, they're very expensive and the 3DS certainly doesn't have one of those)_, not to mention that the resistive film causes the screen to be less visible in sunlight. They're also prone to scratch and have issues whenever dust is involved.

Both technologies have their pro's and con's, Shadow - it's the intended use that decides which one is superior. As far as today's trends are concerned, multi-touch is becoming more and more important, hence the switch towards capacitive screens.


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Aug 29, 2013)

Foxi4 said:


> Depends on the criteria. Good luck performing proper, accurate multi-touch calculations on a resistive screen _(although there are some resistive screens that do those fine, they're very expensive and the 3DS certainly doesn't have one of those)_, not to mention that the resistive film causes the screen to be less visible in sunlight. They're also prone to scratch and have issues whenever dust is involved.
> 
> Both technologies have their pro's and con's, Shadow - it's the intended use that decides which one is superior. As far as today's trends are concerned, Multi-touch is becoming more and more important, hence the switch towards capacitive screens.


 

For 3DS... resistive


----------



## Foxi4 (Aug 29, 2013)

ShadowSoldier said:


> For 3DS... resistive


 
_That's just like, your opinion, man._


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Aug 29, 2013)

Foxi4 said:


> _That's just like, your opinion, man._


 

Fuck sakes, I'm getting rid of this damn avatar. You're like the 50th member to say that to me.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Aug 29, 2013)

I find it to be kinda cute.
Wouldn't mind having it in my collection.....wouldn't be a first choice to get if I'm looking for a new console, but if I already have 3DS, and want something as an alternative, I like the fact that it's different.


----------



## deishido (Aug 29, 2013)

m45t3r said:


> Well, I think a child would prefer to take pictures with their smartphone or tablet but I can see a child that only owns a 3DS taking photos with it (even it they're poor, children just don't care too much). Anyway, I would take a lower price than the cameras any day.
> 
> As Ars said on this article this console would be even more interesting if it was a true tablet. Fragmentations issues aside, a tablet from Nintendo would be very interesting for children/casual use. The problem is the resistive screen, if they put a capacitative screen on it I would give my money easily.


 
 I agree to the tablet part, however I must amend the statement regarding the cameras. I suppose that I had forgotten than many parents now-a-days give their 3-7 year olds cameras, smartphones and tablets. I'm not trying to sound like a sarcastic ass. I'm serious. my cousin got an iPad mini for his 11th birthday. I got a _Zune_ when I turned 17. I think it's irresponsible parenting to be giving their children thing that they have perfectly viable and age appropriate material for. Like legos or something, seriously.

Ranting aside, this is Nintendo's attempt at making an age appropriate device. I only hope that it's not flushed out by an overzealous and irresponsible market.


----------



## Luigi2012SM64DS (Aug 29, 2013)

xwatchmanx said:


> What borders?
> 
> And I think the reason for no clamshell is three-fold. First, it allows for that tablet-like appearance that'll be appealing to parents and casuals. Second, since it's designed with younger kids in mind, there's no chance of broken hinges due to their carelessness. And third, it allows to cut costs, since it allows Nintendo to use a single screen for both screens (what a weird thing to say), which they've stated does make things cheaper.


 
Borders I mean the space between the two screens. Mario kart has nice previews of the levels where it appears the middle section between the screens is a prt of the screens. The middle section on this 2DS is smaller and the previews will look strange. I think.


----------



## Forstride (Aug 29, 2013)

Honestly, I kind of like the design. It's more suited for playing at home rather than on-the-go, so for those who want a 3DS for the selection of games rather than the mobility, that's somewhat of an advantage.

Other than that, it just seems really, really pointless. For $50 less, you get a gimped system with no 3D, monaural sound w/o headphones, and no real choice of mobility. If you're going to be spending $100+ on a system, you're most likely going to be getting a game or two with it. Why not just sacrifice one of those games, throw in another $10, and get the real deal. Sure, some people might be tight on money, but if that's the case, you shouldn't be blowing the money you have on a new system.

Also, the system being "designed for kids" is bullshit. It doesn't have hinges, so they won't break that, but the screens are now constantly exposed, and those will SURELY be damaged by little kids using the system. And then there's parents who think the 3D is going to make their child blind. The 3DS already has parental controls to lock the 3D, so that's a null point too.


----------



## m45t3r (Aug 29, 2013)

ShadowSoldier said:


> No. Resistive > Capacitive. Fact


 

So try to use a resistive screen without stylus. For a tablet like experience, where you would use your fingers more than a stylus, the capacitive screen is just way better.

I am emulating some of DS games on my smartphone (a Nexus 4) and even if the screen is smaller than the sum of both DS original screens, it's just so easy to use my finger. I typed the trainer name on Pokémon Black 2 without issues, when on DS I would make a lots of mistakes without a stylus.


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Aug 29, 2013)

m45t3r said:


> So try to use a resistive screen without stylus. For a tablet like experience, where you would use your fingers more than a stylus, the capacitive screen is just way better.
> 
> I am emulating some of DS games on my smartphone (a Nexus 4) and even if the screen is smaller than the sum of both DS original screens, it's just so easy to use my finger. I typed the trainer name on Pokémon Black 2 without issues, when on DS I would make a lots of mistakes without a stylus.


 

You suck at typing then. I'm able to type damn fast on the 3DS and WiiU GamePad as if I'm using my touch screen phone.


----------



## m45t3r (Aug 29, 2013)

ShadowSoldier said:


> You suck at typing then. I'm able to type damn fast on the 3DS and WiiU GamePad as if I'm using my touch screen phone.


 
Well, ok, maybe you're a exception, but I don't know anyone that would prefer to type on resistive screens with bare fingers. And I type really fast on capacitive screens, is just that resistive screen is so imprecise that give me nervs.


----------



## porkiewpyne (Aug 29, 2013)

m45t3r said:


> Well, ok, maybe you're a exception, but I don't know anyone that would prefer to type on resistive screens with bare fingers. And I type really fast on capacitive screens, is just that resistive screen is so imprecise that give me nervs.


Sorry bro but make that TWO exceptions


----------



## Arm73 (Aug 29, 2013)

Well at least the gap between the two screens look smaller.
However they might have gone with a gap-less version at this point and maybe include a second analog stick.
Other then that , it looks a little weird, but still a solid handheld for younger users and parents afraid of the effect of the 3D screen.


----------



## The Catboy (Aug 29, 2013)

They couldn't just make a normal budget 3DS (just a normal 3DS without the 3D) instead they had to do this shit? Seriously this just looks big and bulky!


----------



## Isaiahplayspokem (Aug 29, 2013)

Well I guess that kinda kills off the Play Coins too.


----------



## FencingFoxFTW (Aug 29, 2013)

ShadowSoldier said:


> It doesn't matter if it's compatible with the Gateway, this is aimed towards kids.


 
so there are no kids with pirate parents? silly me.


----------



## Chocolina (Aug 29, 2013)

ken28 said:


> its stereo though.


If stereo is forced out of one speaker, its still mono


----------



## jagerstaffel (Aug 29, 2013)

CanuckBuck said:


> It's not my opinion, it's fact Nintendo doesn't make 3DS games that require an additional analog stick; the circle pad pro was made to make those "bleeding" complainers happy. Seriously if you want a second analog SO bad for some reason go grab a Vita.


It's also a fact I said that games _support_ it, not _require_ it. And seriously, you're recommending me a PSVita? Got anything better to suggest? Like, recommending me some expensive proprietary memory cards? I bet your going to tell me to get COD Block Ops Declassified 

Oh, and Capcom was somewhat involved with that Circle pad. Guess they're complainers too, right?


Snailface said:


> One nice thing about this system, looking away from its ... looks for a moment, is that no longer will there be color differences between the two screens since they're actually a single screen now.


I've noticed this every time I use my DS. My top screen is brighter and more glossy than the bottom screen, being a single screen would correct that in some way.
Which makes me wonder, that would mean video is outputted to the single screen, right? Wouldn't that mean a software solution was used to make the bottom screen appear smaller? Sounds like additional CPU power or something is involved.


----------



## MarioFanatic64 (Aug 29, 2013)

All I have to say on the topic is this:

If you don't like it, then just stick to your regular 3DS/XL, you moron.


----------



## BenRK (Aug 29, 2013)

OH GOD NO! NINTENDO IS OFFERING A BUDGET DEVICE! NINTENDO IS OFFERING THE CONSUMER MORE CHOICE IN HOW THEY WANT THEIR 3DS EXPERIENCE! DIE NINTENDO DIE!

Yeah, that's how this thread is sounding like. That, and people wanting to spend $130 and another $80 to get that Gateway thing just to pirate a $40 game... That is still stupid...


----------



## TemplarGR (Aug 29, 2013)

It's official: Nintendo has lost it....

This is one of the most ugly portable devices I have ever seen. And I believe it will be far more bulky when you take it on the road. And of course to hold while gaming... Nintendo, you need to fire all your useless hardware designers ASAP.



mariofanatic64 said:


> All I have to say on the topic is this:
> 
> If you don't like it, then just stick to your regular 3DS/XL, you moron.


 
So, if someone doesn't like something, he is refused the right to criticize it on a public forum? And gee, i thought forums are to discuss things and express opinions, not advertising agencies were only positive opinions can be posted...

If you are searching for a moron, you will find him on a mirror near you...


----------



## LockeCole_101629 (Aug 29, 2013)

I see it as a desperate move
there's no other words to describe it

they could name it 3DS lite instead 2DS wtf is that?

what next? 1DS? only 1 screen instead of 2 no 3D and no touch screen ability?


----------



## ieatpixels (Aug 29, 2013)

THIS IS WHAT NINTENDO HAVE BEEN SPENDING THEIR TIME AND MONEY ON!?!?!???

Hopeless. 

I reckon Nintendo only made this to sway people to the Wii U since they know the 3DS is selling well while the Wii U isn't.
If people are used to the tablet shape with buttons, the Wii U will probably seem more appealing.


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Aug 29, 2013)

ieatpixels said:


> THIS IS WHAT NINTENDO HAVE BEEN SPENDING THEIR TIME AND MONEY ON!?!?!???
> 
> Hopeless.
> 
> ...


 

How in the bloody hell does your brain work like that?!?!


----------



## MarioFanatic64 (Aug 29, 2013)

TemplarGR said:


> So, if someone doesn't like something, he is refused the right to criticize it on a public forum? And gee, i thought forums are to discuss things and express opinions, not advertising agencies were only positive opinions can be posted...
> 
> If you are searching for a moron, you will find him on a mirror near you...


 
That's true, public forums are for discussion, but this isn't discussion- this is nonsense bickering about something that can have absolutely no negative effect on anything in history ever. I didn't say people shouldn't post if they hate something, what I did mean to convey was something I thought was obvious in my statement, if you already have a 3DS or 3DS XL then there is no need at all to change to a 2DS so there's no reason to bitch about it. If you dislike the idea behind the 2DS, it is not like anybody's putting a gun to your head to upgrade (or downgrade, rather). I'm not saying that only positive opinions are posted (obviously the 2DS has flaws), but I cannot stand for some of the opinions that are so unfounded.

Before you jump to more conclusions, consider this- There are two other models of 3DS out there. Obviously this 2DS is inferior in design and hardware to the 3DS and 3DS XL (not being capable of 3D), which is why it is considerably cheaper. Production of 2DS systems isn't going to affect the production or price of 3DS or 3DS XL systems and nobody has to get one if it is not convenient for them. In fact, you'd have to be a dunce to willingly purchase something for yourself that's not to your tastes.

So why then, should a simpler and cheaper alternative to an existing device be ridiculed for what makes it a simpler, cheaper alternative to an existing device? If it did retain the same attributes to the 3DS/XL , then it would still be a 3DS, wouldn't it?

If you want to complain about the 2DS, go ahead. But complain about something valid, at least.


----------



## FireGrey (Aug 29, 2013)

The negative response towards this is quite strange, this is what people have wanted really, a 2D 3DS that's cheaper.
If I hadn't already bought a 3DS and 3DS XL, the 2DS would of enticed me.
Also I read a funny tweet going around, can't quite fine it but something along the lines of


> Nintendo copied the idea of making a portable gaming system that's 2D and can't fold, it's called the PS Vita.


----------



## wiewcw (Aug 29, 2013)

RchUncleSkeleton said:


> No clamshell? Check. No 3D? Check. Huge bulky piece of shit? Check. Priced only $30-$40 less than a standard 3DS? Checkaroo.
> 
> If Nintendo wasn't doomed before they certainly will be when they release this horrible mess.


Not for first time they release crappy stuff, check Virtual Boy, top loader NES when SNES was released, shitty NES addons like Rob The Robot and many more... that is now know as "rare" because it was faulty on skme kind of way. Nintendo is nintendo and probably they will be still one of biggest corps on console industry. But yes they also strange. Wii U is one of that product that isn't good as 7-gen console, so thay have problems with third party developers that wanted to produce only for XBONE or PS4. But  I still like Ninnty ;-)


----------



## BoxmanWTF (Aug 29, 2013)

FireGrey said:


> The negative response towards this is quite strange, this is what people have wanted really, a 2D 3DS that's cheaper.
> If I hadn't already bought a 3DS and 3DS XL, the 2DS would of enticed me.
> Also I read a funny tweet going around, can't quite fine it but something along the lines of


 

I think it's this?


> _I’m suing Nintendo. Making a 2D handheld that nobody wants is an idea they stole from the PS Vita_
> _— CEO Kaz Hirai (@KazHiraiCEO)_


----------



## Veho (Aug 29, 2013)

wiewcw said:


> shitty NES addons like Rob The Robot


R.O.B. actually helped the NES launch on a market that was still vary of game consoles after the video game crash of the previous year. The NES sneaked in below the radar because it "wasn't" a console, it was an awesome amazing interactive robot toy. That also happened to play games but _dude, robot!_ So while it may seem shitty from today's point of view, it was really a major selling point.


----------



## rharesh (Aug 29, 2013)

Well well I got a nes,  snes,  gameboy advance sp,  nds lite x2, 3DS,3DSXL....   Now why would I buy 2DS..:oops:


----------



## Snailface (Aug 29, 2013)

Here's a size comparison fwiw:


----------



## Bladexdsl (Aug 29, 2013)

they should have named it the ki2S (KIDS)


----------



## wiewcw (Aug 29, 2013)

Veho said:


> R.O.B. actually helped the NES launch on a market that was still vary of game consoles after the video game crash of the previous year. The NES sneaked in below the radar because it "wasn't" a console, it was an awesome amazing interactive robot toy. That also happened to play games but _dude, robot!_ So while it may seem shitty from today's point of view, it was really a major selling point.


Yeaup really awsome... working only with 2 games, and very slooow... I know about Video Game Crash - but ROB isn't thing that gives Nintendo their place after crash, was powerfull CPU and 8-bit graphic. Nintendo also got PowerGlove <- it is also faulty... and etc. Good thing was Music Keyboard as educational purposes device.


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Aug 29, 2013)

wiewcw said:


> Yeaup really awsome... working only with 2 games, and very slooow... I know about Video Game Crash - but ROB isn't thing that gives Nintendo their place after crash, was powerfull CPU and 8-bit graphic. Nintendo also got PowerGlove <- it is also faulty... and etc. Good thing was Music Keyboard as educational purposes device.


 

Nintendo didn't need to worry about Japan, it was America, which R.O.B helped them. Because of R.O.B, Nintendo could market it as a toy, and not a video games console. More people were willing to buy it then, and they did.


----------



## GBA rocks (Aug 29, 2013)

Design-wise:
- the Vita is just a tweaked PSP, which itself is just an iteration on the "screen in the middle + buttons on sides + shoulder buttons" formula already seen in many handhelds of the past (GBA to name one)
- the 3DS is just a tweaked DS, which itself has its far roots in Game&Watches

On the other hand, this wedge, slice of cheese shaped, square-ish dualscreen "thing" is one of the first original designs (for handhelds from major manufacturers) in years, and if "it works" (i.e. is comfortable to hold and well balanced) it's by all means a great feat from nintendo. No one would have ever guessed they'd come up with a slice of cake shape. In an age of super predictable phone/tablet designs it's a breath of fresh air.

Now make it XL.


----------



## Arras (Aug 29, 2013)

Snailface said:


> Here's a size comparison fwiw:


There's less room between the screens? That means every game that takes the empty space into account will look weird (cutscenes in Metroid Prime Hunters for example, or the credits in quite a few games)


----------



## grossaffe (Aug 29, 2013)

wiewcw said:


> Yeaup really awsome... working only with 2 games, and very slooow... I know about Video Game Crash - but ROB isn't thing that gives Nintendo their place after crash, was powerfull CPU and 8-bit graphic. Nintendo also got PowerGlove <- it is also faulty... and etc. Good thing was Music Keyboard as educational purposes device.


 
Retailers were refusing to stock the NES until it was packaged with the R.O.B., so yes, it was very important in the revival of video games.


----------



## Dartz150 (Aug 29, 2013)

The Vita is more doomed that before nao






Also, this idea is much more cooler and better dessigned:






And Nintendo, please fire your designers, first they screwed the original 3DS forgetting about the second stick, then designed a bulki-ugly add-on to implement it like "ups, we know we forgot the second stick, but here it is" and now they come with the ugliest handled console I ever seen :facepalm:


----------



## ShonenJump (Aug 29, 2013)

at least give us a nintendo ds player for Wii U.


----------



## ForteGospel (Aug 29, 2013)

Dartz150 said:


> The Vita is more doomed that before nao
> 
> 
> 
> ...


you could not be more wrong in the same posts... its like, every sentence is wronger than wrong.

also, why do people bitch about another cheaper options for the 3ds? if you dont like the design - dont buy it, if you want 3d - dont buy it, if you want bigger screens - dont buy it, if you want a cheaper option, this is for you.

2004: nintendo release the NDS - "omg nintendo what are you doing? 2 screens?"
2009: nintendo release the NDSXL - "omg nintendo what are you doing? its not portable"
2011: nintendo release the 3DS - "omg nintendo what are you doing? 3d?"
2013: nintendo release the 2DS - "omg nintendo what are you doing? 2d?"

give nintendo some credit, so far in the handheld market they got criticized every step on the way and had yet to fail.

this will sell like hotcakes for everyone that thought the 3ds itself was to pricy, they are releasing it with pokemon after all.

bundle it with any of those games and it will get outsold even before release.

IMO i hope they dont release a 2DSXL, as one of the features i like about the 3DS XL is how good the 3d looks on them


----------



## Bladexdsl (Aug 29, 2013)

wiewcw said:


> Yeaup really awsome... working only with 2 games, and very slooow... I know about Video Game Crash - but ROB isn't thing that gives Nintendo their place after crash, was powerfull CPU and 8-bit graphic. Nintendo also got PowerGlove <- it is also faulty... and etc. Good thing was Music Keyboard as educational purposes device.


 
don't FUCK with rob!


----------



## FireGrey (Aug 29, 2013)

BoxmanWTF said:


> I think it's this?


 
Yeah it's that, thanks for finding it 



Dartz150 said:


> The Vita is more doomed that before nao
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
I've just thought of something, surely Nintendo must already be starting to come up with concepts for the 9th generation of handhelds, what if the idea is to to have a big portrait screen?
And the 2DS is an experiment that can benefit them.


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Aug 29, 2013)

Dartz150 said:


> The Vita is more doomed that before nao
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

Second stick isn't needed.
Gamegear.

/thread


----------



## gamefan5 (Aug 29, 2013)

Due to the fact that it doesn't close, I wish it was a capacity touch screen instead of resisitve. Oh well. Still the 2DS seems great for who it is aimed at.


----------



## Mario92 (Aug 29, 2013)

gamefan5 said:


> Due to the fact that it doesn't close, I wish it was a capacity touch screen instead of resisitve. Oh well. Still the 2DS seems great for who it is aimed at.


 
Why would you want that? Then you'd must use fingers instead of pen which means it's far from accurate and it's impossible to play something like Trauma Center, price would also go up and this is also why I hate capasitive smart phones as pen would be ideal for some titles. 

Why 22 pages of hate for console version targeted for under 7 years old players? At least my console had PEGI 7 rating on top of it. Even if this is funny as shit I would just ignore it completely.


----------



## The Suspect (Aug 29, 2013)

I love the idea of releasing a cheaper version with no 3D implemented (mainly because I don't really use it myself), but seriously... You could at least have designed in a DS/3DS shape?
- Oh, and I suppose there's no sleep mode on it, since that's a mechanic that happens when you fold it? Or?


----------



## ForteGospel (Aug 29, 2013)

The Suspect said:


> I love the idea of releasing a cheaper version with no 3D implemented (mainly because I don't really use it myself), but seriously... You could at least have designed in a DS/3DS shape?
> - Oh, and I suppose there's no sleep mode on it, since that's a mechanic that happens when you fold it? Or?


or you could look that on google, there is a slider that mimics the close of the console to put it on sleep mode


----------



## metroid maniac (Aug 29, 2013)

This thing isn't made for most people. The lack of a hinge and blocky design makes it seem like something a little sturdier, for little kids. Little kids who don't care that it's shaped like an extremely thin slice of cake.


----------



## Zerosuit connor (Aug 29, 2013)

Looks like a doorstop.


----------



## shakirmoledina (Aug 29, 2013)

gateway 3ds is obsolete? we need gateway 2ds
damn too big


----------



## Bladexdsl (Aug 29, 2013)

metroid maniac said:


> This thing isn't made for most people. The lack of a hinge and blocky design makes it seem like something a little sturdier, for little kids. Little kids who don't care that it's shaped like an extremely thin slice of cake.


you don't say?


----------



## metroid maniac (Aug 29, 2013)

Bladexdsl said:


> you don't say?


 

Just saying, everyone seems to be complaining about something not targeted at them that doesn't affect them.


----------



## Bladexdsl (Aug 29, 2013)

you should know by now this is gbatemp people just love to bitch and moan about everything and anything especially in the USn and extra especially if it's about nintendo!


----------



## WhiteMaze (Aug 29, 2013)

And people use to make fun of Nvidia's Shield...

To Nintendo: Your costumers don't want a new ugly non-clam shell  design that looks like Mr.Game & Watch. Your costumers don't want the 3D taken away. THAT'S WHAT MAKES IT UNIQUE GOD DAMMIT. Your costumers do not want and will not buy an alternative like this, just because it is 30$ or 40$ cheaper. I'd rather have the original 3DS.

What your costumers want: We want what you, Nintendo, have had the chance to do 2 times and still didn't like a complete idiotic company. First with the 3DS XL model, and now with this one.

What is it exactly: *A SECOND F****** ANALOG STICK!!!*

Sincerely: Me and many, many, MANY people.

That is all. Good day.


----------



## metroid maniac (Aug 29, 2013)

WhiteMaze said:


> And people use to make fun of Nvidia's Shield...
> 
> To Nintendo: Your costumers don't want a new ugly non-clam shell design that looks like Mr.Game & Watch. Your costumers don't want the 3D taken away. THAT'S WHAT MAKES IT UNIQUE GOD DAMMIT. Your costumers do not want and will not buy an alternative like this, just because it is 30$ or 40$ cheaper. I'd rather have the original 3DS.
> 
> ...


 

Do you really think they'd put the extra features on the cheaper model?


----------



## Coto (Aug 29, 2013)

inb4 2ds deluxe now with 3D and water-proof


----------



## Tattorack (Aug 29, 2013)




----------



## WhiteMaze (Aug 29, 2013)

metroid maniac said:


> Do you really think they'd put the extra features on the cheaper model?


 
Make a new model, same price as the original 3DS / XL. With the new analog stick.

I couldn't care less about this new ridiculous DS.


----------



## spotanjo3 (Aug 29, 2013)

This look like an axe head, lol.

Anyway, I am not getting 3DS or this one either. I will wait for next portable that played 3DS and newer technology maybe with a new addition analog stick I bet.. That's why I dont liked many games.. Only a few that I liked so far. Now, I can wait for 3DS emulator someday that nocash from no$gba mentioned he is working on DSI and 3DS for the emulator. Can't wait. Not anytime soon, mind you, of course. 

p.s. This has nothing to do with kids. Most people do not know what they are talking about. It is fine for an adults or kids due to their taste, thats all.


----------



## metroid maniac (Aug 29, 2013)

WhiteMaze said:


> Make a new model, same price as the original 3DS / XL. With the new analog stick.
> 
> I couldn't care less about this new ridiculous DS.


 

I agree there. XL should have launched with CPP.


----------



## thewarhammer (Aug 29, 2013)

...the funniest part is the fact there are tons of people saying things like "OMG, I'd never buy this shit!", but it's aimed to 5-6 year children...8D

...so, it's not like many opinions here would make a difference. I think it's an amazing solution to people who doesn't have the money to buy a normal 3DS or a XL model (and with it, I can already imagine tons of children having a much better christmas this year...8D). As with the size, c'mon, it's not like 5-6 year children will carry a 3DS on their pocket, please. I really don't have any problems with the 2DS (the design isn't one of the bests ever seen, but isn't the worst ever), and it looks confortable to play (more than the normal 3DS at least). I think it will succeed in what it were planned for. Simple as that.


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Aug 29, 2013)

WhiteMaze said:


> Make a new model, same price as the original 3DS / XL. With the new analog stick.
> 
> I couldn't care less about this new ridiculous DS.


 

Don't be stupid. At this point in time, it's already too late to add a second analog to the 3DS without splitting up the install base. Next gen handheld? Sure. But now? Absolutely not, worst idea ever.


----------



## metroid maniac (Aug 29, 2013)

ShadowSoldier said:


> Don't be stupid. At this point in time, it's already too late to add a second analog to the 3DS without splitting up the install base. Next gen handheld? Sure. But now? Absolutely not, worst idea ever.


 

How exactly would it split the install base? CPP exists.


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Aug 29, 2013)

metroid maniac said:


> How exactly would it split the install base? CPP exists.


 

And you expect everybody is just going to go out and buy it? Uh, no.


----------



## metroid maniac (Aug 29, 2013)

ShadowSoldier said:


> And you expect everybody is just going to go out and buy it? Uh, no.


 

I'm not sure if any games require it.


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Aug 29, 2013)

metroid maniac said:


> I'm not sure if any games require it.


 

Nope. So there's no reason to have a second analog.


----------



## roastable (Aug 29, 2013)

Hai gaiz.
Bad news, the 2DS is not backwards compatible, I did teh maths.


Spoiler


----------



## metroid maniac (Aug 29, 2013)

ShadowSoldier said:


> Nope. So there's no reason to have a second analog.


 

Other than improved control on the games that do use it.


----------



## Arm73 (Aug 29, 2013)

I don't know, I don't particularly miss a second analog stick, but I admit that they had a golden chance with the 3DS XL and now the 2DS to incorporate one, then maybe more publishers would take the optional advantage of it.
I mean there is plenty of room now, and the competition ( well, not really competing here ) has 2 analogs, so yeah, why not do it ?


----------



## metroid maniac (Aug 29, 2013)

Arm73 said:


> I don't know, I don't particularly miss a second analog stick, but I admit that they had a golden chance with the 3DS XL and now the 2DS to incorporate one, then maybe more publishers would take the optional advantage of it.
> I mean there is plenty of room now, and the competition ( well, not really competing here ) has 2 analogs, so yeah, why not do it ?


 

I still don't think there was ever a chance of having a second analog stick on the 2DS. On the XL, there was an opportunity.


----------



## gamefan5 (Aug 29, 2013)

Mario92 said:


> Why would you want that? Then you'd must use fingers instead of pen which means it's far from accurate and it's impossible to play something like Trauma Center, price would also go up and this is also why I hate capasitive smart phones as pen would be ideal for some titles.
> 
> Why 22 pages of hate for console version targeted for under 7 years old players? At least my console had PEGI 7 rating on top of it. Even if this is funny as shit I would just ignore it completely.


There are pens for that. And I love multi touch screens.that's totally your opinion. Sure it wouldn't be ideal to make it a capacitive touch screen for it, but I'm hoping that the next  Nintendo handheld totally will have one.


----------



## Arras (Aug 29, 2013)

Arm73 said:


> I don't know, I don't particularly miss a second analog stick, but I admit that they had a golden chance with the 3DS XL and now the 2DS to incorporate one, then maybe more publishers would take the optional advantage of it.
> I mean there is plenty of room now, and the competition ( well, not really competing here ) has 2 analogs, so yeah, why not do it ?


Because developers would make games that almost need it, forcing people who own the original 3DS to get either an XL or a CPP.


----------



## Oshae93 (Aug 29, 2013)

clam shell tends to mess up on older ds's, but this thing is ugly. Looks like a ramp for a mario kart game


----------



## Arm73 (Aug 29, 2013)

Arras said:


> Because developers would make games that almost need it, forcing people who own the original 3DS to get either an XL or a CPP.


Well that's why I wrote " then maybe more publishers would take the *optional* advantage of it. " .
But yeah, I get your point.


metroid maniac said:


> I still don't think there was ever a chance of having a second analog stick on the 2DS. On the XL, there was an opportunity.


Well they removed the right speaker, so there is clearly more room to spare, also the handheld seem to be quite thicker toward the top, with a well thought button rearrangement, it would definitely be possible.


----------



## robman62 (Aug 29, 2013)

Seriously, is this a joke?


----------



## ShadowSora13 (Aug 29, 2013)

The idea of a cheap 3ds without the 3d sounds good to me, i personally never use 3d, only once in a while to see how the game looks then turn it off.
THOUGH this design is so ugly that will replace the headaches people had from 3d(some people) with it's ugliness.


----------



## Amber Lamps (Aug 29, 2013)

Once people figure out it isn't 3D and isn't clam shell (can't fold up),  I imagine you'll start seeing these being used as door wedges.  After all, it has the same shape just a bit wider.  That is pretty much all it is good for.

If they discontinue the smaller 3DS with this in place they have a screw loose.


----------



## Vengenceonu (Aug 29, 2013)

After it breaks it becomes a successful door wedge/makeshift axe for the parents of the destructive children.


----------



## Dartz150 (Aug 29, 2013)

FireGrey said:


> Yeah it's that, thanks for finding it
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
^This. Maybe the next generations of Nintendo Handelds will be compatible with android games and other stuff, like improved graphics and full 3D screen, and of course, the traditional backwards compatibility.


----------



## MegaAce™ (Aug 29, 2013)

Amber Lamps said:


> If they discontinue the smaller 3DS with this in place they have a screw loose.


 
I don't think they'd go that far. The 3DS is still bought by people who think the XL is too big for them.


----------



## nightking (Aug 29, 2013)




----------



## Deleted_171835 (Aug 29, 2013)

Just as I thought, half of the site is having a hissy fit over a device not even aimed at them.

This is actually rather ingenious and it will sell shitloads this holiday season, mark my words. Best decision they've made in awhile.


----------



## Satangel (Aug 29, 2013)

soulx said:


> Just as I thought, half of the site is having a hissy fit over a device not even aimed at them.
> 
> This is actually rather ingenious and it will sell shitloads this holiday season, mark my words. Best decision they've made in awhile.


Well I sure hope it does well. The pricing is pretty sharp I must say....


----------



## xwatchmanx (Aug 29, 2013)

ShadowSoldier said:


> Don't be stupid. At this point in time, it's already too late to add a second analog to the 3DS without splitting up the install base. Next gen handheld? Sure. But now? Absolutely not, worst idea ever.


Nintendo could easily make it mandatory for developers to include single stick control options in every game. That would solve the problem right there. It's not particularly hard to do either, as games like Resident Evil: Revelations prove.


----------



## Terenigma (Aug 29, 2013)

Its probably already been mentioned but that video in the OP used to have comments enabled and also it showed the like/dislike bar. Neither of which are on now and its hosted on their own channel. The truth hurts eh Nintendo?


----------



## DS1 (Aug 29, 2013)

I don't like that design too much. I'd definitely get a 3DS without 3D (and presumably better battery life), but not one without the clamshell shape.


----------



## Amber Lamps (Aug 29, 2013)

I agree about the pricing $130 can get you an actual 3DS these days new and maybe even with a game included with the offer.  This model apparantly will be cheaper to produce (takes less time, cheaper screens, probably cheaped out on everything else inside too).  This should be $79.99.  I still wouldn't buy it and probably wouldn't take it if someone gave it to me.


----------



## imz (Aug 29, 2013)

1) It's not April the 1st

2) It STILL doesn't have two analogue sticks


----------



## Forstride (Aug 29, 2013)

I think the main reason it doesn't have the clamshell design is to further differentiate it from the 3DS.  The average consumer is already going to be confused by the name alone when comparing it to the 3DS, but it'd be even worse if it looked exactly the same as the 3DS.  Of course, it's also to make it more familiar to "tablet era" kids, which is the 2DS's target demographic. I still don't think it should've been made to begin with though.

The price is kind of a null point, because any parent who's going to blow $100+ on video games for their 5 year old clearly does not care about their money, or have enough to where it doesn't even affect them. The increased durability with the lack of hinges is also pointless, as the screens are now constantly exposed, which will surely be damaged more easily than the 3DS by the young kids the system is meant for.

There will definitely be a market for it, both within the demographic and outside of it, but I honestly think it's just going to cause more problems and confusion for the consumers. It just really was not needed, and Nintendo should've put their time and money into something else that would reach a much larger demographic.


----------



## osaka35 (Aug 29, 2013)

1) This new 3ds makes perfect sense considering 3D is damaging to the eyes of children under 7(or is it 8?) and that pokemon X and Y are coming out before christmas. Since so many under that age buy pokemon, it's a no-brainer for parents. They can easily be told that their child can play the game they want on cheapest version of the console. Parents also don't have to worry about the eye damage, like with the other versions.

2) Second analogue stick didn't happen on the XL, no way it was going to happen here.

3) The form factor makes sense for kids whose experience with tech is probably mostly tablets. They can set it down on a table and play very comfortably for long periods of time, rather than hold it uncomfortably and get tired easily. Also less liable to break hinges, which kids are rough on. There are probably other reasons too. It looks weird now, but I'm sure it's something that'll be gotten used to soon enough

4) The screen size was decided on probably so it can be sold for cheap

In other words, we're probably not the intended demographic. It does, however, make perfect sense when you consider the intended demographic. The question is if it'll work or not. My guess is it certainly ain't going to hurt nintendo.

Personally, I'll probably not get one. Never a new one at the very least. It's neat, but I'm aiming for a new pokemon or zelda themed 3DSXL.


----------



## Shubshub (Aug 29, 2013)

Move Analog Stick and A,B,X,Y Buttons down and Make Screen larger
BOOM it's better


----------



## Forstride (Aug 29, 2013)

osaka35 said:


> 1) This new 3ds makes perfect sense considering 3D is damaging to the eyes of children under 7(or is it 8?) and that pokemon X and Y are coming out before christmas. Since so many under that age buy pokemon, it's a no-brainer for parents. They can easily be told that their child can play the game they want on cheapest version of the console. Parents also don't have to worry about the eye damage, like with the other versions.


 
The 3DS has parental locks for the 3D effect, so again, another null point.


----------



## osaka35 (Aug 29, 2013)

Forstride said:


> The 3DS has parental locks for the 3D effect, so again, another null point.


 

It may seem a simple enough task to you, but something like that can make the difference in a parent's mind on whether they purchase the console or not. 

From a non-gamer parent, the difference between "you have to parental lock this or your child could suffer serious damage" and "there's no way this can cause harm to your child's eyes" are night and day. I know it sounds silly, but this really does make a huge impact.


----------



## metroid maniac (Aug 29, 2013)

imz said:


> 1) It's not April the 1st
> 
> 2) It STILL doesn't have two analogue sticks


 

I think you're missing something... Like the target market...


----------



## Mario92 (Aug 29, 2013)

gamefan5 said:


> There are pens for that. And I love multi touch screens.that's totally your opinion. Sure it wouldn't be ideal to make it a capacitive touch screen for it, but I'm hoping that the next Nintendo handheld totally will have one.


 
Capacitive pens are little under 1cm wide so it's still far from accurate especially on small screen. Multi touch would have it use but with physical buttons on sides limits need for it. And still increases price of device and pen as good and actually working capacitive pens cost 20e instead of non-scratching regular stylus 2e. 
Would be pretty neat but I'm sure more people would just hate it.


----------



## Garro (Aug 29, 2013)

I'll leave this here: http://www.dorkly.com/article/53774/satoru-iwata-clears-up-the-confusion-over-the-nintendo-2ds


----------



## ComeTurismO (Aug 29, 2013)

Hah. Nintendo is butthurt, and in their Intro video has disabled comments & liking/disliking
  
BortzANATOR


----------



## Canadacdn (Aug 29, 2013)

It looks kind of awkward, but I guess the lack of hinges make it cheaper to manufacture. I'd totally buy this if I didn't already have a 3DS XL, and if the thing didn't have only a mono speaker.  Nintendo should have just taken out one of the useless, low quality cameras to cut down on costs instead of ditching stereo. Who's going to use AR cards in 2D anyway?


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Aug 29, 2013)

xwatchmanx said:


> Nintendo could easily make it mandatory for developers to include single stick control options in every game. That would solve the problem right there. It's not particularly hard to do either, as games like Resident Evil: Revelations prove.


 

Developers could easily say "fuck you" to Nintendo as well.


----------



## Amber Lamps (Aug 29, 2013)

Am I the only one here seeing that they will wait about 6 months and release Nintendo 2DS XL?


----------



## AngryGeek416 (Aug 29, 2013)

Are there really people waiting for a 3ds with a second analog? lmfaooo it wont happen move on. CPP isin't even having games made for it anymore check the list


----------



## Vengenceonu (Aug 29, 2013)

Amber Lamps said:


> Am I the only one here seeing that they will wait about 6 months and release Nintendo 2DS XL?


 
No, you and everyone keep saying 2DS XL when you all don't realize that doesn't make sense. First of all, if you watch the video its supposed to be the "value" member of the family of 3DS handhelds. If a 2DS XL is made it will be at or greater than the price of the regular 3DS which defeats the purpose of making a 2DS in the first place. Second, None of you realize that the 2DS is way more spacious in terms of grip. the reason the D-pad and ABXY buttons are stationed at the middle is because the shoulder buttons are so high up. If a 2DS XL was made it would be virtually unplayable. It wouldn't even be a Handheld anymore, it would become a Kindle Fire 2DS.


----------



## JackSakamoto (Aug 29, 2013)

Looking like a brick to me.


----------



## gamefan5 (Aug 29, 2013)

JackSakamoto said:


> Looking like a brick to me.


 
That's good. That means you can also use it to smack people who piss you off. Another reason to buy it. XD


----------



## Sizednochi (Aug 30, 2013)

I like it. And I probably will get it.

The design is great, in my honest opinion. It looks like an awesome nod to the GameBoy, and I love GameBoys. It's like they took the Classic GBA and stretched it down, adding a second screen and more buttons. I really dig it. The triggers look just like the ones on the GBA, not the awkward triggers on a clamshell design. This makes it more comfortable to hold when playing, and plays a lot better on games that need them badly. The 3D on a 3DS gives me intense eye pain and headaches, so I barely ever use it. It also looks sturdy, and more heavy on the NINTENDIUM quantities - not using a Hinge, means it's a fuckton more durable. Hinges always break within time, which sucks.

I love the damn thing and I want it. Just my opinion.


----------



## lukasic (Aug 30, 2013)

What the hell is that supposed to be?Come on,i've never seen a console uglier than that...I don't think anyone is going to buy this....Good luck nintendo,you're gonna need it...


----------



## Vipera (Aug 30, 2013)

////


----------



## Krestent (Aug 30, 2013)

This thing DOES have a market; I understand the hate that it looks stupid, but people need to understand that this thing is for younger kids who do things like snap the hinges.  I personally know one family who had to get their 3DS repaired twice out of warranty because their 7yo snapped the hinge twice.  Looking at this thing from that parent's perspective, it's a great idea.  So what if it looks ugly (and to tell you the truth I'm very slightly attracted to it).


----------



## ComeTurismO (Aug 30, 2013)

Next: Wii U Mini
-
It'd be funny if they make a 3DSi.


----------



## Xexyz (Aug 30, 2013)

3DS Lite, 3DSi, 3DSi XL, 4DS, 4DS XL, 4DS Lite, 4DSi, 4DSi XL, 54321DS


----------



## Vipera (Aug 30, 2013)

////


----------



## Walker D (Aug 30, 2013)

F*ck






Yeah ..3DS for kids, ok
...But this design ...I ...just ...can't...


----------



## ComeTurismO (Aug 30, 2013)

Vipera said:


> I don't know, the 3DS itself is tiny and it has an advanced version of the menu the DSi has, plus the ability to play games directly from the SD card.


 
Yep, I'm not really saying that i'm expecting to make one, but Nintendo is being silly. I don't know what else we have to expect in advancery (if that's even a word) if a 3DSi.


----------



## shoyrumaster11 (Aug 30, 2013)

One word... Nintendo. Hire. Some. SMARTER. People!!!!!

Why do they all of the sudden have drunk people on the job???? I'm starting to lose hope in these guys!


----------



## Xexyz (Aug 30, 2013)

Walker D said:


> F*ck
> 
> 
> 
> ...


that is creepy


----------



## Gahars (Aug 30, 2013)

shoyrumaster11 said:


> One word... Nintendo. Hire. Some. SMARTER. People!!!!!


 
That's 5 words.


----------



## shoyrumaster11 (Aug 30, 2013)

Gahars said:


> That's 5 words.


 

That was the point!


----------



## Sizednochi (Aug 30, 2013)

Hands on video:


Looks a lot better IRL.
Another one here. It's tinier than I thought it was.


----------



## Xexyz (Aug 30, 2013)

shoyrumaster11 said:


> One word... Nintendo. Hire. Some. SMARTER. People!!!!!
> 
> "rant here"


*five one word sentences


----------



## shoyrumaster11 (Aug 30, 2013)

Xexyz said:


> *one uncompleted sentence


 

Indeed. I am silenced when I look at monstrosities like the design of the 2DS


----------



## Vengenceonu (Aug 30, 2013)

This video made me laugh and wanna smack the guy all at the same time.


----------



## Xexyz (Aug 30, 2013)

Sizednochi said:


> Hands on video:
> vid here
> 
> Looks a lot better IRL.
> Another one here. It's tinier than I thought it was.


Wow, it looks better than I thought.


----------



## Sizednochi (Aug 30, 2013)

It kind of looks just like a normal, fully open 3DS, except without a hinge.

There's also this one, in english, showing the system better, also comparing it to a 3DS and a XL.


----------



## TackyPie (Aug 30, 2013)

Dear Nintendo:  

Please dont make a Nintendo 2DSXL


                                    -TackyPie


----------



## xwatchmanx (Aug 30, 2013)

ShadowSoldier said:


> Developers could easily say "fuck you" to Nintendo as well.


I'm pretty sure Nintendo could make it a requirement. It wouldn't be as simple as "fuck you, we're doing it anyway" on the developers' end. How could it? It's Nintendo's console: The devs follow their rules, or they don't make a game for it. Plain and simple. And I guarantee you a developer isn't going to walk away from the current best-selling handheld based on such a trifle requirement. Even if Nintendo didn't make it a requirement, it wouldn't be in the developers' best interests to make a game only compatible with a smaller fraction of 3DSes.

In the end, I don't think Nintendo needs to bother with a second analog model this far into the system's lifespan, nice as it would be. But saying that creating a revision with a second analog would actually hurt the install base, when the only conceivable issue is easily dealt with, is a bit silly in my opinion.


----------



## WhiteMaze (Aug 30, 2013)

metroid maniac said:


> Other than improved control on the games that do use it.


 
Thank you.

I'm tired of carrying around a ridiculously large circle pad that actually makes it look idiotic.


----------



## nukeboy95 (Aug 30, 2013)

LockeCole_101629 said:


> I see it as a desperate move
> there's no other words to describe it
> 
> they could name it 3DS lite instead 2DS wtf is that?
> ...


http://www.ign.com/articles/2013/08/28/nintendo-2ds-has-one-big-screen-divided-by-plastic


----------



## Vengenceonu (Aug 30, 2013)

xwatchmanx said:


> I'm pretty sure Nintendo could make it a requirement. It wouldn't be as simple as "fuck you, we're doing it anyway" on the developers' end. How could it? It's Nintendo's console: The devs follow their rules, or they don't make a game for it. Plain and simple. And I guarantee you a developer isn't going to walk away from the current best-selling handheld based on such a trifle requirement. Even if Nintendo didn't make it a requirement, it wouldn't be in the developers' best interests to make a game only compatible with a smaller fraction of 3DSes.


 
None of this applies because the Wii U is a dieing breed. Nintendo NEEDS 3rd party support so they will stfu and do as they're told or Wii U and the 3DS gets weaker (albeit it wont be really noticable)  gets a funeral.


----------



## xwatchmanx (Aug 30, 2013)

Vengenceonu said:


> None of this applies because the Wii U is a dieing breed. Nintendo NEEDS 3rd party support so they will stfu and do as they're told or Wii U and the 3DS gets weaker (albeit it wont be really noticable)  gets a funeral.


What on earth does this have to do with the Wii U? The Wii U and 3DS are completely different animals... The Wii U is floundering, while the 3DS is kicking ass. There's just no comparison.

No, developers aren't going to threaten to ignore Wii U even MORE than they already are just because Nintendo makes a trifle requirement for their wildly popular, money-printing handheld. Seriously, did you think for even a SECOND before posting that?


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Aug 30, 2013)

xwatchmanx said:


> I'm pretty sure Nintendo could make it a requirement. It wouldn't be as simple as "fuck you, we're doing it anyway" on the developers' end. How could it? It's Nintendo's console: The devs follow their rules, or they don't make a game for it. Plain and simple. And I guarantee you a developer isn't going to walk away from the current best-selling handheld based on such a trifle requirement. Even if Nintendo didn't make it a requirement, it wouldn't be in the developers' best interests to make a game only compatible with a smaller fraction of 3DSes.
> 
> In the end, I don't think Nintendo needs to bother with a second analog model this far into the system's lifespan, nice as it would be. But saying that creating a revision with a second analog would actually hurt the install base, when the only conceivable issue is easily dealt with, is a bit silly in my opinion.


 
But that's what I'm saying, Nintendo could make it a requirement that developers have to work with 2 analogs. But with so many 3ds' out now and it being pointless and splitting up the install base, developers might not want to take the chance. At the end of the day, Nintendo has to keep the developers happy. If not, there's nothing stopping developers from abandoning the 3DS because Nintendo is being Nazi's.

For example, those developers could abandon the 3DS and go to the Vita where the install base isn't split up, everybody has the same console.


----------



## xwatchmanx (Aug 30, 2013)

ShadowSoldier said:


> But that's what I'm saying, Nintendo could make it a requirement that developers have to work with 2 analogs. But with so many 3ds' out now and it being pointless and splitting up the install base, developers might not want to take the chance. At the end of the day, Nintendo has to keep the developers happy. If not, there's nothing stopping developers from abandoning the 3DS because Nintendo is being Nazi's.
> 
> For example, those developers could abandon the 3DS and go to the Vita where the install base isn't split up, everybody has the same console.


I think you missed what I was saying... I was saying Nintendo could make it a requirement for devs to include single-analog options, not a requirement to have dual analog support.

And please... do you honestly think that even a divided 3DS install base is going to be worth flocking to the Vita for? The 3DS install base could be divided multiple ways and any one of those install bases would probably still be larger than the Vita install base.


----------



## UltraMew (Aug 30, 2013)

2DS...

Y U No play Wii U Games play in 3D?!?!?!


----------



## MarkDarkness (Aug 30, 2013)

I just need to add that I also thought it was a well-elaborated joke when I saw this on Youtube....... until I saw it was on fucking Nintendo channel.

The 3DS needs a revision, Nintendo... BUT THIS IS NOT IT! We need the standard 3DS with a battery that doesn't suck and screens that don't scratch themselves, and no, I don't need it absurdly big like the XL, just the standard size. TOO HARD? REALLY?


----------



## evandixon (Aug 30, 2013)

A friend of mine pointed out this is aimed for little children.
It's harder than the 3DS to break and Nintendo doesn't recommend little children use the 3D.
If only the promo video mentioned that.

Still looks uncomfortable to hold.


----------



## codezer0 (Aug 30, 2013)

I don't get this.

Usually, a revised edition of a console or handheld has at least something upgraded about it along with the same (or better) price.

Seriously, what is this trend of revised ones being worse? Really makes waiting for a price cut seem like you're getting back-handed with a shoddy product.


----------



## Bowser-jr (Aug 30, 2013)

Huh...interesting. I personally would have had them just keep the original design, and take out the 3D in this case. But I do agree that it's is aim towards younger kids. The little ones tend to break the top screen of the current 3DS easily (I have a little sister, know from experience). Also, 3D is not always good for the eyes, most just keep it all the way off if the 3D is a negative to the player. I do not agree with the design they went, but just making it a 2D only handheld is okay. I mean, it's cheaper but that's the only thing I can really say that is good about this new revision of the 3DS handheld.


----------



## RchUncleSkeleton (Aug 30, 2013)

Nintendo is just going to cause consumer confusion with this thing.
"What's a 2DS? Isn't a 3DS better?"
"What games does it play?"

This is going to be as bad as the Wii U confusion that a majority of consumers exhibited.


----------



## henn64 (Aug 30, 2013)

Okay, the design only looks weird to me because of the lack of a hinge and the shape of the cake slice I ate last Wednesday. (srsly gaiz)
Remember guys, It comes out on X/Ys release date, so parents might buy it for their young kids anyway. I side with the "This shit is stupid" folks here though. (its fugly)

Success:
1. Comes out the day of a popular game
2. Cheaper, as you aren't buying a feature you won't use
3. Thick and sturdy
4. Nintendo makes a specific product lacking 3D, making it clearer [to a specific audience] that no 3D/OMGWTFBLIND!!!1 is there to ruin your kid

Failure:
1. KIDS GROW, and eyes develop (8 yrs old to be safe) the 2DS will eventually be thrown into the corner for the shiny new 3DS or later the XL or (ex.) 4DS
2. Pokemon or video games could just be another kid's phase (ya better hope not)
3. Parental controls aren't advertised enough, or parent's are not well informed (read: stupid)
4. 3D was also the whole gimmick

Opinion (<-- READ IT: OPINION)

If you have a 3DS, gtf away from it. If you don't, check a 3DS out (OWW MY EYES = 2DS). It's still, to an extent, portable (huge ass bag), so go ahead and buy it if you're willing to drop $120+ for your son/daughter. Honestly, 2-6 year olds really shouldn't be gaming yet (7 plz). They have better things to do, like learning to count, or write, or steal cookies from the cookie jar on the counter.

Buy if you want, and they'll probably sell okay.

/realtalk


----------



## blaisedinsd (Aug 30, 2013)

I am getting the 2ds, probably on launch day. 

It will be my second 3ds. I have a 3dsxl. I am always worried about my kids breaking it. 

I also think it is a good name. It would be worse to name it 3ds whatever because it doesn't do 3d.  that would be like calling a game super mario 3d world and having it not be playable in 3d.... Wait the might actually do that second one.


----------



## henn64 (Aug 30, 2013)

blaisedinsd said:


> I am getting the 2ds, probably on launch day.
> 
> It will be my second 3ds. I have a 3dsxl. I am always worried about my kids breaking it.
> 
> I also think it is a good name. It would be worse to name it 3ds whatever because it doesn't do 3d. that would be like calling a game super mario 3d world and having it not be playable in 3d.... Wait the might actually do that second one.


 
*too late* 
Hey guys! Wanna play some Metal Gear Solid 3D on my 2DS? 
*Wtf moment* in 2D?
Umm...Super Mario 3D Land?
What the heck dude?


----------



## blaisedinsd (Aug 30, 2013)

I'm talking about the wii u game. It is likely not going to support 3d. 

Heck ps4 and Xbox one games may not support 3d. 3d is sort of dying outside of the cinemas.


----------



## henn64 (Aug 30, 2013)

blaisedinsd said:


> I'm talking about the wii u game. It is likely not going to support 3d.


 
True and Mario Party with your kids maybe?


----------



## Jiehfeng (Aug 30, 2013)

Hue


----------



## henn64 (Aug 30, 2013)

Jiehfeng said:


> -snippu-
> Hue


 
VIDEO = YES - SWEAR + 1/2 POSITIVE STUFF


----------



## Jiehfeng (Aug 30, 2013)

henn64 said:


> VIDEO = YES - SWEAR + 1/2 POSITIVE STUFF


 

wat o_o


----------



## Arras (Aug 30, 2013)

UniqueGeek said:


> A friend of mine pointed out this is aimed for little children.
> It's harder than the 3DS to break and Nintendo doesn't recommend little children use the 3D.
> If only the promo video mentioned that.
> 
> Still looks uncomfortable to hold.


That's the same thing most people said about the WiiU pad though (and tbh it did look odd) but from what I've heard it's actually pretty comfortable. And this looks more or less the same, only with the triggers in a slightly different place.


----------



## Queno138 (Aug 30, 2013)

I read that it's only one screen, but "divided" by a plastic barrier.

http://67.227.255.239/forum/showthread.php?t=664101
http://www.usgamer.net/articles/oh-so-thats-nintendos-next-move


----------



## Mario92 (Aug 30, 2013)

Jiehfeng said:


> hsIGfM1RgqA
> Hue


 
This video pretty much sums it up with funny way.


----------



## metroid maniac (Aug 30, 2013)

Queno138 said:


> I read that it's only one screen, but "divided" by a plastic barrier.
> 
> http://67.227.255.239/forum/showthread.php?t=664101
> http://www.usgamer.net/articles/oh-so-thats-nintendos-next-move


 

There's no way Nintendo will use the extra screen space (what with it being hidden under the case) but case mods and homebrew could lead to some interesting things happening.


----------



## CrimzonEyed (Aug 30, 2013)

lol can't people see that they obviously made this system for small children under the age of maybe 8-7?
No clamshell means harder to break and less lose parts. Also the 3D isn't recommended for small children either.
And they are releasing it in time with the new pokemon. Coincident? I don't think so.


----------



## GreatZimkogway (Aug 30, 2013)

CrimzonEyed said:


> lol can't people see that they obviously made this system for small children under the age of maybe 8-7?
> No clamshell means harder to break and less lose parts. Also the 3D isn't recommended for small children either.
> And they are releasing it in time with the new pokemon. Coincident? I don't think so.


Of course they can't, it's a chance for some Nintendo bashing, and for people to piss and moan.  They won't pass it up.


----------



## The Milkman (Aug 30, 2013)

GreatZimkogway said:


> Of course they can't, it's a chance for some Nintendo bashing, and for people to piss and moan. They won't pass it up.


 
Hell ya! Nintend00med! PS4ever! Wii U gonna fail! Xbox Done!


----------



## The Real Jdbye (Aug 30, 2013)

There is one upside to this thing. With that huge size they could fit a gigantic battery in there.
Considering the price, they won't, but extended batteries will appear.


----------



## WhiteMaze (Aug 30, 2013)

blaisedinsd said:


> I am getting the 2ds, probably on launch day.
> 
> It will be my second 3ds. I have a 3dsxl. I am always worried about my kids breaking it.
> 
> I also think it is a good name. It would be worse to name it 3ds whatever because it doesn't do 3d. that would be like calling a game super mario 3d world and having it not be playable in 3d.... Wait the might actually do that second one.


 
Don't take this the wrong way but here is how I see it:

Regardless of what "market" it is for, this is just Nintendo's way to get more money for less bark.

This new "2DS", with its 3D abilities removed and single screen divided by plastic, costs probably around half to produce than an original 3DS. But is the price cut in half? Ha. Nope. You pay 30$ or 40$ less than an original 3DS.

Aimed at children? Oh please, some people are so naive. If children break the standard 3DS they WILL break this one too. This wont stop them. Probably this one will even be easier to brake. It's freaking shaped like a brick!

Kids need discipline in handling their toys, not stronger "Gameboys". I broke my first Gameboy. Didnt get a second one for 3 years. Didn't break the new one. 15 years later still works. I learned.

So I'm not buying the "aimed at children" crap.

The sole reason for this new 2DS is to triple their income, pure and simple.


----------



## soulrazor (Aug 30, 2013)

WhiteMaze said:


> This new "2DS", with its 3D abilities removed, *backward compatibility removed*,...


 
where did you read that?


----------



## WhiteMaze (Aug 30, 2013)

soulrazor said:


> where did you read that?


 
Ooops. My bad. Fixed.

I read someone mention that, but apparently, it is not true.


----------



## osaka35 (Aug 30, 2013)

WhiteMaze said:


> The sole reason for this new 2DS is to triple their income, pure and simple.


 
Wait, wait, wait, wait. So they're selling a product...to make money?!?! Say it ain't so!

Naw, but putting me being an ass aside for the moment, seriously, they have a demographic they're selling to and they created the 2ds specifically for that demographic. They're making it cheap, they're making it kid/casual safe, and they're making it kid/casual-friendly. I can see why it might be hard to understand how it's less likely to break if you don't have small children or teens, but trust me. It's must less likely to break this way. It's a no-brainer for parents.

Look, it makes perfect business sense and it makes perfect practical sense. You shouldn't be upset they made a new product aimed at a different demographic. Just think of it as adding a lot of people to the nintendo and 3ds consumer base.

Also, it plays DS games too, so you're incorrect about that as well.


----------



## soulrazor (Aug 30, 2013)

from what i got they removed: 3d, hinge and a speaker.( and the good look that all ds have)


----------



## tecra_a8 (Aug 30, 2013)

Am i the only one that think Nintendo handhelds are BEST with ugly design???? 
I will definitely buy this one


----------



## kehkou (Aug 30, 2013)

Am I the only one here who likes this thing?


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Aug 30, 2013)

If it wasn't for the design I'd actually consider one.

It's dumb as hell but 3D is even dumber so chopping that off (along with like $50 off the price tag) is pretty cool.

The design itself is just really fucking ugly and cumbersome, I get it's designed for kids (not a joke it's designed for the 7 and under crowd) but like I can't put it in any pocket and that screen seems prone to scratching without the clamshell. Although so is the Vita but still the 3DS had its own pseudo-protector with the clamshell.

I'll probably end up with a 3DS XL at some point or another but money is a thing I don't have.


----------



## MaartenMx (Aug 30, 2013)

kehkou said:


> Am I the only one here who likes this thing?


 
yep.


----------



## Estarb (Aug 30, 2013)

How to play Zeldahantom hourlgass without closing ability of the console  ?


----------



## EvilMakiPR (Aug 30, 2013)

Unboxing *ITALIAN*

It doesn't look that ugly.



EDIT

IGN's Unboxing

http://www.ign.com/videos/2013/08/30/nintendo-2ds-unboxing


----------



## GameWinner (Aug 30, 2013)

Estarb said:


> How to play Zeldahantom hourlgass without closing ability of the console  ?


 
It has a sleep mode slider similar to the PSP.


----------



## Arras (Aug 30, 2013)

GameWinner said:


> It has a sleep mode slider similar to the PSP.


Although that does mean the puzzle won't make any sense whatsoever now. And the reflection puzzle in Another Code is impossible.


----------



## WhiteMaze (Aug 30, 2013)

osaka35 said:


> Wait, wait, wait, wait. So they're selling a product...to make money?!?! Say it ain't so!
> 
> Naw, but putting me being an ass aside for the moment, seriously, they have a demographic they're selling to and they created the 2ds specifically for that demographic. They're making it cheap, they're making it kid/casual safe, and they're making it kid/casual-friendly. I can see why it might be hard to understand how it's less likely to break if you don't have small children or teens, but trust me. It's must less likely to break this way. It's a no-brainer for parents.
> 
> ...


 
I fixed my post long before you pointed out the backward incompatibility error.

As for the rest, I completely disagree. 

I am a Nintendo consumer. I would like different and other improvements on a new 3DS revision, instead of them adding more money to their pockets with a crappy version of a 3DS.

But I guess everyone has their opinions.

To me, its ridiculous.


----------



## bsteward1989 (Aug 30, 2013)

This is clearly an attempt to have parents feel easier about buying their kid a device to play pokemon on. Should have called the new device the Nintendo pokemon console. just wait for the market bundling to start.

people are already freaking out how they will be able to play pokemon the cheapest. Nintendo saw an opportunity to capitalize and took it


----------



## Vipera (Aug 30, 2013)

////


----------



## WhiteMaze (Aug 30, 2013)

bsteward1989 said:


> This is clearly an attempt to have parents feel easier about buying their kid a device to play pokemon on. Should have called the new device the Nintendo pokemon console. just wait for the market bundling to start.
> 
> people are already freaking out how they will be able to play pokemon the cheapest. Nintendo saw an opportunity to capitalize and took it


 
Pure and simple.

Meanwhile the "real" consumer demands and wants, get left behind. Sad.



Vipera said:


> This 2DS is another version, not an improvement. Just like the 3DS XL, which is just another version of the 3DS. If you don't want to buy it nobody is forcing you to.


 
Precisely.

I never said I would buy it.

The day Nintendo provides a decent and improved revision of the 3DS, with a second analog stick and other added features, I will be the first one in the store.


----------



## tronic307 (Aug 30, 2013)

kristianity77 said:


> I thought certain games, like Mario 3D land etc more or less made a requirement for 3D for certain 3d platform sections to gauge jumps etc. How will this work in just 2D?


 
With the help of a child's imagination.


----------



## rharesh (Aug 30, 2013)

Vipera said:


> This 2DS is another version, not an improvement. Just like the 3DS XL, which is just another version of the 3DS. If you don't want to buy it nobody is forcing you to.


Well I think 3DSXL is not just another version it's improved version with more battery life,  less pain to eyes on using 3d... I love 3DSXL...  But why 2DS now wtf?  We're they smoking.... :eek:


----------



## Vipera (Aug 30, 2013)

////


----------



## Queno138 (Aug 30, 2013)

rharesh said:


> Well I think 3DSXL is not just another version it's improved version with more battery life, less pain to eyes on using 3d... I love 3DSXL... But why 2DS now wtf? We're they smoking.... :eek:


 
They've created a new device that parents will buy for kids 
(no 3d, no hinge, though screens can be scratched and can be cracked. also, it's a portable device that is so bulky, kids will not bring it out and lose it).
Perfect date to release it, as the kiddos will be begging their mother and father for a device that plays X & Y.

Also, no WiFi hardware switch, so it'll definitely download new firmware updates if connected.
All you need is a kid to press it by mistake.
Stock firmware will most definitely be above 4.5, so goodbye GW3DS (until you ever get past the 4.5 block)

Plus, I'm wondering what hardware and software changes they made,
to make a device that originally broadcasts to two screens, show the same information on one screen heheheh.

At any rate, Already gotten myself a 3DS, 3DS XL (which both works perfectly with my GW),
so I'll rather wait for the next generation handheld console from them: the Nintendo 3Dtablet! (which will then be released as 3DT XL, and then 2DT /sarcasm)


----------



## takuyayagami (Aug 30, 2013)

is the gameboy micro all over again


----------



## Charli (Aug 30, 2013)

takuyayagami said:


> is the gameboy micro all over again


The Game Boy Micro is gorgeous! My all time favorite handheld 

As for the 2DS, sounds like a late april fools joke oO


----------



## Osha (Aug 30, 2013)

kehkou said:


> Am I the only one here who likes this thing?


 
Nope, I'm going to buy one whenever I'm able to.


----------



## Raehik (Aug 30, 2013)

Still waiting for the 3DS Lite, then. Both versions of the 3DS have quite major issues, and I still believe they should add another circle pad (so that PS2 ports would be more possible - see MGS3).

So, if this is another version of the 3DS, then Nintendo should really get working now on the 'improvement' side, like most handhelds have experienced.


----------



## tronic307 (Aug 30, 2013)

Y'know, I'd call this the Wii mini of handhelds, because it's absolutely nerfed into oblivion, but the 3DS wasn't exactly kid-friendly, or portable IMO... until now. I never took my 3DS anywhere, for fear of damage, and despite the more rugged appearance of the 3DS XL, I hardly ever take that anywhere, either.

The 2DS is for the crowd that made the DS more popular than the 3DS, probably because the DS had that nice, simple appeal, which I think is the point.


----------



## GammaGeorgeX (Aug 30, 2013)

Well this is...
Interesting...
*Stupid.* -_-


----------



## osaka35 (Aug 30, 2013)

WhiteMaze said:


> I fixed my post long before you pointed out the backward incompatibility error.
> 
> As for the rest, I completely disagree.
> 
> ...


 
Glad to hear someone corrected you before I got to it.

Well, as far as durability, we'll see how that plays out. That's more of a "yet-to-be-tested" thing, and less of an opinion.

Either way, I'm sure they'll sell boatloads. It's a good idea on their part. 

As to why you think Nintendo only has to make things you're interested in, that's beyond me. Though I'm sure there'll be a new 3ds revision eventually, but the 3DSXL hasn't been out nearly long enough for that.  I still haven't gotten a 3DSXL yet actually. Here's hoping they have a special 3DSXL themed release for the new zelda or pokemon game.


----------



## xwatchmanx (Aug 30, 2013)

Charli said:


> The Game Boy Micro is gorgeous! My all time favorite handheld
> 
> As for the 2DS, sounds like a late april fools joke oO


I certainly prefer to use my backlit SP for everyday gameplay, but I absolutely love the Micro's size. It's my go-to handheld for break time at work (fits easily in my spare front pocket without any trouble) unless I really want to play a GB/C or 3/DS game instead.

Plus the Micro's light is superior to either version of the SP.


----------



## SSG Vegeta (Aug 30, 2013)

The way the 2DS is designed leads me to believe the successor to the 3DS will look more like the WiiU gamepad.Hopefully the successor will look much better than the 2DS.


----------



## Centrix (Aug 30, 2013)

I think this is an interesting move, but I also don't believe that they are doing this just to cater to the younger audience. I mean the 3DS does that well enough with out any help, no what I think Nintendo is doing is correcting there mistake, since the 3D gimmick flopped on them.


----------



## xwatchmanx (Aug 30, 2013)

Centrix said:


> I think this is an interesting move, but I also don't believe that they are doing this just to cater to the younger audience. I mean the 3DS does that well enough with out any help, no what I think Nintendo is doing is correcting there mistake, since the 3D gimmick flopped on them.


If that were true, they would have just released another clamshell revision, and not made an obviously cheaper and kiddie-looking budget model without the clamshell. Why would they "correct" a mistake that was never made? Looking at the sales, 3D and other factors worked out great for the 3DS.

Good grief, it's only been a couple days and the "lol, Nintendo is admitting 3D was a mistake" BS is already getting really old.


----------



## Sakitoshi (Aug 30, 2013)

EvilMakiPR said:


> Did you read? Is just ONE screen


 
screens display images, digitalizers do the touch capable job. 2 different devices.
why do you think a cellphone screen can be shattered and leave the touch useless but still display images perfectly clear??



blaisedinsd said:


> ~ Normally the touchscreen is separate from the display part of the screen ~


that's exactly what I mean


----------



## insidexdeath (Aug 30, 2013)

People if you can't get the clear picture of this new versions





WhiteMaze said:


> Pure and simple.
> 
> Meanwhile the "real" consumer demands and wants, get left behind. Sad.
> 
> ...


 
What does the consumer exactly want? I don't understand. People complained about the first 3DS having a small screen and they designed the XL. However, people complaining about a second analog stick which they cannot end up providing in new revisions which would lead to ripping off old consumers plus confusion with developers when making new games. You know developers can just say a big fuck you to Nintendo and just start making games with just one control scheme which will lead to previous 3DS owners who do not want to buy a new device having to buy CCP.

The 3DS will never see a revision with a second analog stick because the device was designed with just one analog in the first place. Designing a 3DS with a second analog stick will lead to developers making games that will only work with 2 analog sticks which will then rip the old consumers who bought the 3DS or the 3DS XL. They have given an alternative control scheme which is through CCP. Yes it's ugly and yes they should've added a second analog stick ever since the launch of the system, but if they wanted to add a second analog stick to a new version of the device, they would've done that a while ago with the 3DS XL. The 3DS no longer needs any improvement unless battery life has improved but other than that, there's nothing to improve unless they make a different design just like they did with the XL.

As for the 2DS once, it is NOT for you if you already own a 3DS meaning there is absolutely no point to complain about this device.


----------



## machmandp (Aug 30, 2013)

In all honesty i dont think it looks too bad , with my experiences with the clamshell its always that part that gets loose .
and if it helps the 3DS sales over the coming year it can only be better for all of us.

My issue is that its only £20 cheaper than you can get a new 3DS for here in the UK and considering the lack of 3D and 
only 1 speaker etc then i dont think its cheap enough to sell to those parents who were maybe not sure of buying one.

It should have been cheaper then maybe instead of getting a 2nd hand dsi or dsi-xl this would have been an option.


----------



## SSG Vegeta (Aug 30, 2013)

machmandp said:


> In all honesty i dont think it looks too bad , with my experiences with the clamshell its always that part that gets loose .
> and if it helps the 3DS sales over the coming year it can only be better for all of us.
> 
> My issue is that its only £20 cheaper than you can get a new 3DS for here in the UK and considering the lack of 3D and
> ...





They should have made the 2DS look similar to the WiiU gamepad only a smaller version if they did that I might buy it


----------



## WhiteMaze (Aug 31, 2013)

osaka35 said:


> Glad to hear someone corrected you before I got to it.
> 
> Well, as far as durability, we'll see how that plays out. That's more of a "yet-to-be-tested" thing, and less of an opinion.
> 
> ...


 
True, these are all just assumptions.

But in the end it all boils down to this: If you like it, or have real use for this new 2DS, buy it.

Everyone has their reasons.



insidexdeath said:


> People if you can't get the clear picture of this new versions
> 
> What does the consumer exactly want? I don't understand. People complained about the first 3DS having a small screen and they designed the XL. However, people complaining about a second analog stick which they cannot end up providing in new revisions which would lead to ripping off old consumers plus confusion with developers when making new games. You know developers can just say a big fuck you to Nintendo and just start making games with just one control scheme which will lead to previous 3DS owners who do not want to buy a new device having to buy CCP.
> 
> ...


 
Well, I get your point. However I still don't agree on some points.

And I'd like to add, that if the Nintendo 3DS did not need a second analog stick, or if the consumers didn't demand it, then quite simply, there would be no Circle Pad Pro.

But this is my opinion.


----------



## The Milkman (Aug 31, 2013)

Guild McCommunist said:


> If it wasn't for the design I'd actually consider one.
> 
> It's dumb as hell but 3D is even dumber so chopping that off (along with like $50 off the price tag) is pretty cool.
> 
> ...


 

G-Guild has plans to buy the very evil he swore to oppose?! 

Where the hell are the trumpets and Horsemen?


----------



## Xexyz (Aug 31, 2013)

Queno138 said:


> I read that it's only one screen, but "divided" by a plastic barrier.
> 
> http://67.227.255.239/forum/showthread.php?t=664101
> http://www.usgamer.net/articles/oh-so-thats-nintendos-next-move


How does one screen have 2 different resolutions? Just curious.


----------



## PROTOBOY (Aug 31, 2013)

I liked the idea but I don't like the design.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Aug 31, 2013)

The Milkman said:


> G-Guild has plans to buy the very evil he swore to oppose?!
> 
> Where the hell are the trumpets and Horsemen?


 

To be fair the 3DS library has eventually stacked up in terms of quality titles. It has Project X Zone localized at least and, let's be honest here, I'll probably want to play Pokemon.

I'll probably never buy another Nintendo home console again though, seeing as their home consoles are basically just Nintendo Game Players and their consoles are never worth it just for Nintendo games. The 3DS at least has some third party support and some more worthwhile IPs (I'll feel like I'm getting my money's worth with a 100 hr Pokemon game compared to a 12 hour Mario platformer that costs $20 more).


----------



## The Milkman (Aug 31, 2013)

Guild McCommunist said:


> To be fair the 3DS library has eventually stacked up in terms of quality titles. It has Project X Zone localized at least and, let's be honest here, I'll probably want to play Pokemon.
> 
> I'll probably never buy another Nintendo home console again though, seeing as their home consoles are basically just Nintendo Game Players and their consoles are never worth it just for Nintendo games. The 3DS at least has some third party support and some more worthwhile IPs (I'll feel like I'm getting my money's worth with a 100 hr Pokemon game compared to a 12 hour Mario platformer that costs $20 more).


 
G-Guilds buying a 3DS just for JP titles?! Seriously, how many fucking seals have been broken?!


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Aug 31, 2013)

The Milkman said:


> G-Guilds buying a 3DS just for JP titles?! Seriously, how many fucking seals have been broken?!


 

I don't hate Japanese games just bad Japanese games (which is most Japanese games).

Besides the Japanese titles I like aren't very weeb except for Persona 4, most of the good Japanese titles were made with a western audience in mind (Dark Souls, Dragon's Dogma) or for a global audience (Pokemon, although it's not really "good" as it is just "meaty")


----------



## enigma85 (Aug 31, 2013)

PROTOBOY said:


> I liked the idea but I don't like the design.


 

i AGREE whole-heartedly. 3d on the 3DS sucks!! Make a 2DS XL that looks exactly like the 3ds XL and i'd buy it. My 3d is never on because you just can't play games and keep it completely in front of you and still. Fabulous idea by making a more powerful DS, this is what the 3DS shouldve been to begin with just not so damn ugly!


----------



## Jiehfeng (Aug 31, 2013)

Oh boy, here comes the peeps saying 3D don't work properly.
I'd say your eyes don't work properly. 
I watch the 3D on the 3DS even when I move a little bit. Iz your eyes o.o
I have some friends who can't see the 3D, so yeah, stahp complainin.


----------



## Dartz150 (Aug 31, 2013)

Jiehfeng said:


> Oh boy, here comes the peeps saying 3D don't work properly.
> I'd say your eyes don't work properly.
> I watch the 3D on the 3DS even when I move a little bit. Iz your eyes o.o
> I have some friends who can't see the 3D, so yeah, stahp complainin.


 
I couldn't agree more with you, there are some people who can't see the 3D like it is...


----------



## mr. fancypants (Aug 31, 2013)

the ds two doesnt even support some games like zelda phantom hourglass at an particular part of the game u have to close and re-open the ds in order to go to the temple.

Proof:



around 24:00 u have to close the ds. . .


----------



## trance (Aug 31, 2013)

mr. fancypants said:


> the ds two doesnt even support some games like zelda phantom hourglass at an particular part of the game u have to close and re-open the ds in order to go to the temple.


 
You don't know if it won't, so don't _say_ it won't.

http://cdn02.nintendo-europe.com/media/images/projects/flower/3ds/FAMILY_A4_TABLE_UK.pdf
If you had a closer look at the 2DS, there's a slider toggle on the bottom right corner marked "SLEEP", which does the exact same thing as closing the lid of a 3DS


----------



## ßleck (Aug 31, 2013)

Okay people it has been said many times. Those puzzles where you need to close the DS, you'll just have to use the sleep toggle. Even though it won't make much sense in the game. I remember the puzzle in Phantom Hourglass said something like ''Press the 2 maps together''.


----------



## indask8 (Aug 31, 2013)

Another code also has some puzzles that need you to close the DS, but yeah I guess you'll just have to press the sleep button, maybe that'll be explained in the instruction manual.


----------



## MegaAce™ (Aug 31, 2013)

Didn't know that Phantom Hourglass was designed for the 2DS. Does it really matter if the puzzle makes no sense anymore?


----------



## ßleck (Aug 31, 2013)

MegaAce™ said:


> Didn't know that Phantom Hourglass was designed for the 2DS. Does it really matter if the puzzle makes no sense anymore?


 
Nope. People are just looking for more 2DS bashing material.


----------



## Arras (Aug 31, 2013)

indask8 said:


> Another code also has some puzzles that need you to close the DS, but yeah I guess you'll just have to press the sleep button, maybe that'll be explained in the instruction manual.


Another code has one puzzle where you need to close the DS at a specific angle to watch the reflection, which is unrelated to sleep mode. That puzzle is impossible to solve normally now. (not trying to bash the 2DS here, just clarifying) And impossible on emulators


----------



## indask8 (Aug 31, 2013)

Arras said:


> Another code has one puzzle where you need to close the DS at a specific angle to watch the reflection, which is unrelated to sleep mode. That puzzle is impossible to solve normally now. (not trying to bash the 2DS here, just clarifying) And impossible on emulators


 
Yes, I remember this one, but there is another one if I remember well which made you use a sort of rubber stamp and you had to open and close the ds several time to make the full picture appear.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Aug 31, 2013)

To be fair I think it's an upside of the system if it doesn't allow you to play Phantom Hourglass, saves you from playing a bad game.


----------



## metroid maniac (Aug 31, 2013)

Guild McCommunist said:


> To be fair I think it's an upside of the system if it doesn't allow you to play Phantom Hourglass, saves you from playing a bad game.


 

Phantom Hourglass is just sort of meh IMO.


----------



## The Milkman (Aug 31, 2013)

Guild McCommunist said:


> To be fair I think it's an upside of the system if it doesn't allow you to play Phantom Hourglass, saves you from playing a bad game.


 

Geez, PH wasn't THAT bad. I swear to god, you take away buttons everyone freaks the fuck out.


----------



## GamerzHell9137 (Aug 31, 2013)

metroid maniac said:


> Phantom Hourglass is just sort of meh IMO.


 

I actually like it more than Ocarina Of Time and Majoras Mask.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Aug 31, 2013)

The Milkman said:


> Geez, PH wasn't THAT bad. I swear to god, you take away buttons everyone freaks the fuck out.


 

Shitty controls aside I think we'd all rather forget the stupid tower you had to do over and over and over again.

In general I felt that dungeon designs and bosses were also mundane, and yes the controls are a big issue.


----------



## metroid maniac (Aug 31, 2013)

GamerzHell9137 said:


> I actually like it more than Ocarina Of Time and Majoras Mask.


 

Why?
It's more repetitive than Majora's Mask. It has unimpressive dungeon design. It hasn't got a single memorable tune.

What I will say is that Spirit Tracks is much better. It wasn't as repetitive, the train was easy to navigate with than the boat and was more fun to use, the music was pretty good, and the Tower of Spirits was much more fun than the Temple of the Ocean King; final visit notwithstanding.


----------



## Arras (Aug 31, 2013)

Honestly PH was.. okay to me. Not that bad but certainly not good. The only thing I really disliked was the random stealth in the Ocean King dungeon and having to wait for the enemies to pass by all the time. And sailing got boring after a while.


----------



## Jiehfeng (Aug 31, 2013)

So we're talking about a Zelda DS game in the 2DS thread now? Ohwwwkaaay.


----------



## Sizednochi (Aug 31, 2013)

Arras said:


> Another code has one puzzle where you need to close the DS at a specific angle to watch the reflection, which is unrelated to sleep mode. That puzzle is impossible to solve normally now. (not trying to bash the 2DS here, just clarifying) And impossible on emulators


Well gee, I wonder why there's full playthroughs of Another Code played on Desmume and even No$GBA on youtube...

Are you people serious? The DS can't detect that you closed the lid, it just detects it's in and out of sleep mode, which is what happens when you close the lid. The 3DS has a sleep mode button, therefore, it will work.

By the way, I was thinking, it'll be a lot better to play FPS games like Metroid Prime Hunters on the 2DS because of it's slope-like shape. You can put it on a table and just reach out for the circle pad and the trigger, which is pretty big and looks nice to hold.


----------



## The Milkman (Aug 31, 2013)

Guild McCommunist said:


> Shitty controls aside I think we'd all rather forget the stupid tower you had to do over and over and over again.
> 
> In general I felt that dungeon designs and bosses were also mundane, and yes the controls are a big issue.


 

Ok, I can agree with all of those. But I do think it was rather well done for a hand-held Zelda. Only one i've ever played thats maintained SOME level of depth in combat (other then Minish Cap. The scrolls really spiced up combat)

At the very least I think we can all agree ST got the job PH was doing right.

Also, this is off-topic.


----------



## GamerzHell9137 (Aug 31, 2013)

metroid maniac said:


> Why?
> It's more repetitive than Majora's Mask. It has unimpressive dungeon design. It hasn't got a single memorable tune.
> 
> What I will say is that Spirit Tracks is much better. It wasn't as repetitive, the train was easy to navigate with than the boat and was more fun to use, the music was pretty good, and the Tower of Spirits was much more fun than the Temple of the Ocean King; final visit notwithstanding.


 

I dunno, the game was more appealing for me than Time/Majora.


----------



## metroid maniac (Aug 31, 2013)

GamerzHell9137 said:


> I dunno, the game was more appealing for me than Time/Majora.


 

That's strange. I can't think why you'd prefer it to either.


----------



## the_randomizer (Aug 31, 2013)

I'm still waiting for the 1DS


----------



## metroid maniac (Aug 31, 2013)

the_randomizer said:


> I'm still waiting for the 1DS


 

I could build one for you


----------



## mr. fancypants (Aug 31, 2013)

Guild McCommunist said:


> Shitty controls aside I think we'd all rather forget the stupid tower you had to do over and over and over again.
> 
> In general I felt that dungeon designs and bosses were also mundane, and yes the controls are a big issue.


 
 it was just an example and the tower is from spririt tracks


----------



## wrettcaughn (Aug 31, 2013)

So after 31 pages, the main gripes seem to be:
- It's not "portable" enough (not less portable than the Vita, unless you have big motherfucking pockets)
- It doesn't fold in half (All the better to not break at the hinges, my dear)
- Doesn't have a second circle thingy (Neither does Lance Armstrong's ballsack, but I'm sure he still has fun playing with it...)
- Removed the 3D (good)
- The name sucks (err...it kind of needs a name that both suggests it plays Nintendo's current gen of handheld games while also differentiating between the revisions... 2DS sounds a little better than "3DlesS" or "Nintendo handheld that plays 3DS games but doesn't have 3D")

If there were any games for the 3DS that I had any inclination to play, this is the hardware revision I would probably pick up to play them. Unfortunately for Nintendo, there aren't. But I'm sure they will do just fine without my money.


----------



## weavile001 (Aug 31, 2013)

Arras said:


> Another code has one puzzle where you need to close the DS at a specific angle to watch the reflection, which is unrelated to sleep mode. That puzzle is impossible to solve normally now. (not trying to bash the 2DS here, just clarifying) And impossible on emulators


 
not true....when you minimize the window, the game acts as if it is closed....


----------



## Gahars (Aug 31, 2013)

mr. fancypants said:


> it was just an example and the tower is from spririt tracks


 

Maybe they pulled the same shit again in Spirit Tracks, but there is a tower (well, temple, I guess, if you want to get technical) in Phantom Hourglass that you're forced to replay after every single boss. It's as blatant and terrible as filler can get.


----------



## Arras (Aug 31, 2013)

weavile001 said:


> not true....when you minimize the window, the game acts as if it is closed....


It is true because it's not in game, you need to check the real life physical reflection. So unless you feel like folding your monitor in half...


Gahars said:


> Maybe they pulled the same shit again in Spirit Tracks, but there is a tower (well, temple, I guess, if you want to get technical) in Phantom Hourglass that you're forced to replay after every single boss. It's as blatant and terrible as filler can get.


There is a tower that you have to go back to constantly in Spirit Tracks, but it doesn't force you to replay old floors, just 3 new floors each time. And the one in Phantom Hourglass is a temple, not a tower, which is why he got confused.


----------



## GamerzHell9137 (Aug 31, 2013)

metroid maniac said:


> That's strange. I can't think why you'd prefer it to either.


 

Ocarina= Cause of time, i hate when i'm limited and hate to hurry.
Majora= Don't know where to go next.


----------



## metroid maniac (Aug 31, 2013)

GamerzHell9137 said:


> Ocarina= Cause of time, i hate when i'm limited and hate to hurry.
> Majora= Don't know where to go next.


 

I think you mixed those two up?


----------



## GamerzHell9137 (Aug 31, 2013)

metroid maniac said:


> I think you mixed those two up?


 

Could be, i really don't care about those.
The Zeldas that i like are Phantom Hourglass,Minish Cap and Link to the Past.


----------



## metroid maniac (Aug 31, 2013)

GamerzHell9137 said:


> Could be, i really don't care about those.
> The Zeldas that i like are Phantom Hourglass,Minish Cap and Link to the Past.


 

Not Spirit Tracks?


----------



## GamerzHell9137 (Aug 31, 2013)

metroid maniac said:


> Not Spirit Tracks?


 

Tried it for 5-10 min then stopped, dunno why.
Would try if i had a flashcard again.


----------



## metroid maniac (Aug 31, 2013)

GamerzHell9137 said:


> Tried it for 5-10 min then stopped, dunno why.
> Would try if i had a flashcard again.


 

Probably because the intro is a slog, but that's the only part about Spirit Tracks that is worse than Phantom Hourglass.
Your opinions are very strange.


----------



## ßleck (Aug 31, 2013)

So... this is now a Zelda thread? Skyward Sword FTW!!!


----------



## metroid maniac (Aug 31, 2013)

ßleck said:


> So... this is know a Zelda thread? Skyward Sword FTW!!!


 

OUT


----------



## beamquaker (Aug 31, 2013)

My son is autistic and has broke 3 ds so far. So i think the 2 ds is a good idea for destructive disabled kids. It appears nintendo have created a autistic friendly ds by accident . Im buying one for his xmas so they may get 1 sold


----------



## fossda (Sep 1, 2013)

henn64 said:


> Failure:
> 1. KIDS GROW, and eyes develop (8 yrs old to be safe) the 2DS will eventually be thrown into the corner for the shiny new 3DS or later the XL or (ex.) 4DS
> 2. Pokemon or video games could just be another kid's phase (ya better hope not)
> 3. *Parental controls aren't advertised enough, or parent's are not well informed (read: stupid)*
> ...


 
This. I just don't understand why many people returned the 3ds because of the 3d effect not being suitable for under 7 year olds. If they weren't partially blind, they would notice that you can turn the 3d effect off, and lock it using parental controls.


----------



## henn64 (Sep 1, 2013)

fossda said:


> This. I just don't understand why many people returned the 3ds because of the 3d effect not being suitable for under 7 year olds. If they weren't partially blind, they would notice that you can turn the 3d effect off, and lock it using parental controls.


 
OR they could read that 7+ logo ON THE BOX.





Check dat sev'n


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Sep 1, 2013)

When was the last time you listened to a PEGI or an ESRB rating?

The rating allows them to skirt responsibility for eye damage at an age below 7 but Nintendo kinda wants to be a bit more ethical so that's why the 2DS was made. It's designed for an audience below age 7.


----------



## PROTOBOY (Sep 1, 2013)

mr. fancypants said:


> the ds two doesnt even support some games like zelda phantom hourglass at an particular part of the game u have to close and re-open the ds in order to go to the temple.
> 
> Proof:
> 
> ...





Just buy an Acekard 2i if your firmware supports


----------



## Andim (Sep 2, 2013)

Someone mentioned Phantom Hourglass. It'll still work. The 2DS has a sleep button, which the game would respond to exactly like folding an older system.


----------



## metroid maniac (Sep 2, 2013)

Andim said:


> Someone mentioned Phantom Hourglass. It'll still work. The 2DS has a sleep button, which the game would respond to exactly like folding an older system.


 


PROTOBOY said:


> Just buy an Acekard 2i if your firmware supports


 

This was already figured out.


----------



## mr. fancypants (Sep 2, 2013)

PROTOBOY said:


> Just buy an Acekard 2i if your firmware supports


 
i have one ...


----------



## Dartz150 (Sep 2, 2013)

Just leving this here... it's better than the 2DS itself lol


----------



## metroid maniac (Sep 3, 2013)

Dartz150 said:


> Just leving this here... it's better than the 2DS itself lol





I could count the brain cells committing suicide while I watched that video.


----------



## Vipera (Sep 3, 2013)

////


----------



## Veho (Sep 3, 2013)

Vipera said:


> I decided to skip this one and wait for the 1DS!









I love it


----------



## WiiUBricker (Sep 4, 2013)

ignore this post


----------



## nl255 (Sep 4, 2013)

Sizednochi said:


> Well gee, I wonder why there's full playthroughs of Another Code played on Desmume and even No$GBA on youtube...
> 
> <snip>


 
It's called using a walkthrough.  But the point is another code is not winnable without using a guide or previous playthrough on the 2DS.


----------



## metroid maniac (Sep 4, 2013)

nl255 said:


> It's called using a walkthrough. But the point is another code is not winnable without using a guide or previous playthrough on the 2DS.


 

I think you've missed the last several pages of discussion. There is a sleep toggle on the system.


----------



## nl255 (Sep 4, 2013)

metroid maniac said:


> I think you've missed the last several pages of discussion. There is a sleep toggle on the system.


 
That won't help with Another Code/Trace Memory as it does not rely on sleep mode but rather partially closing the system and looking at the reflected image of one screen on the other. That leaves either using a guide or brute force to find it.


----------



## metroid maniac (Sep 4, 2013)

nl255 said:


> That won't help with Another Code/Trace Memory as it does not rely on sleep mode but rather partially closing the system and looking at the reflected image of one screen on the other. That leaves either using a guide or brute force to find it.


 

Sorry, didn't know that much.


----------



## nl255 (Sep 4, 2013)

I wonder if they will be discontinuing the original 3DS since they seem to like only having two versions out at a time.


----------



## porkiewpyne (Sep 4, 2013)

nl255 said:


> I wonder if they will be discontinuing the original 3DS since they seem to like only having two versions out at a time.


I honestly doubt it. Personally, I see the original 3DS as the main product, with the XL as an alternative and the 2DS as the other alternative for a slightly different target group.


----------



## blaisedinsd (Sep 4, 2013)

Since I am planning on getting a 2DS, the DSi and the 3DS will be the only models I have skipped. (admittedly I didn't get a DS phat until about 2 years ago, I figured it would be sturdier than the DS lite which I had 3 get broken by kids).

I thought the DSi was lame. Hated the loss of GBA compatibilty, hated the stylus, and adding a crappy camera seemed like a really dumb idea.
I got a DSi XL for bigger screens and better battery life (better sylus placement too) and it confirmed the DSi features were pretty pointless. The DSi downloadable stuff seems pretty worthless (but supporting SD cards is awesome). I do love the DSiXL though, I enjoy playing DS games on it the most out of any DS system.

I have several gripes with the original 3DS design. The 3DS XL is awesome sauce except for the volume levels.

I think the 2DS looks good. The mono speaker doesn't bother me because it can't be any worse than the 3DS and 3DS XL speakers...at least I don't think so. Not being a clam shell I also find appealing. I enjoy the 3D sometimes but I am the only one in my family who does so the kids won't miss it at all.  Improved sylus, battery life, and comes with more memory than a 3DS too.


----------



## metroid maniac (Sep 4, 2013)

As long as the shoulder buttons are better, I'm happy.
The DS Lite had these really nice shoulder buttons that covered the whole shoulder. With the DSi, they got rid of these for these strange thinner buttons which aren't nearly as comfortable.


----------



## henn64 (Sep 4, 2013)

Guild McCommunist said:


> When was the last time you listened to a PEGI or an ESRB rating?


 
The Saturday before you made that post, actually.


----------



## chavosaur (Sep 5, 2013)




----------



## superspudz2000 (Sep 5, 2013)

OH..........
MY...........
GOD..........


----------



## GamerzHell9137 (Sep 15, 2013)

I was watching a 2DS unboxing and the dude on the video said that it has the ''latest firmware'' aka the firmware on which came the new Mii Plaza Games
And that's 6.1.0-12.

Just wanted to say so people knew that they can't use gateway on it.


----------



## Jiehfeng (Sep 15, 2013)

Expected this. Obviously Nintendo would do this.


----------



## xwatchmanx (Sep 15, 2013)

GamerzHell9137 said:


> I was watching a 2DS unboxing and the dude on the video said that it has the ''latest firmware'' aka the firmware on which came the new Mii Plaza Games
> And that's 6.1.0-12.
> 
> Just wanted to say so people knew that they can't use gateway on it.


That picture makes it look rather smaller than I expected.


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Sep 19, 2013)

xwatchmanx said:


> That picture makes it look rather smaller than I expected.


 
Exactly my thought; it looks tiny.


----------



## blaisedinsd (Sep 26, 2013)

They totally should have called this the No3D3DS.

It is so much clearer to consumers than this confusing 2DS name.


----------



## rcazador (Nov 5, 2013)

Hey guys is this an indication that the 3ds platform will live one for another couple of years or will they kill it off in 2014 with a major update?


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Nov 5, 2013)

rcazador said:


> Hey guys is this an indication that the 3ds platform will live one for another couple of years or will they kill it off in 2014 with a major update?


It means the 2DS is just a simple hardware revision aimed at kids whose parents don't want them to be browsing the internet or hurting their eyes with the 3D.


----------



## Sizednochi (Nov 12, 2013)

ShadowSoldier said:


> aimed at kids whose parents don't want them to be browsing the internet or hurting their eyes with the 3D.


Funny thing It's still rated PG-7 anyway.

But I'm loving mine.


----------



## Kouen Hasuki (Nov 13, 2013)

blaisedinsd said:


> They totally should have called this the No3D3DS.
> 
> It is so much clearer to consumers than this confusing 2DS name.


Someone has watched ashens look at the 2ds


----------

